# American Jim Crow & Racism Explained



## MarcATL (Sep 5, 2018)

And by a white guy to boot...


Before you post, especially to our white self-proclaimed conservatives on here, please have watched the video in it's entirety. And if there are any objections to his historical reference, please specify which one/s exactly.

Enjoy.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 5, 2018)

Thanks, but I'm not catering to your delusional racial obsessions.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 5, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> And by a white guy to boot...
> 
> 
> Before you post, especially to our white self-proclaimed conservatives on here, please have watched the video in it's entirety. And if there are any objections to his historical reference, please specify which one/s exactly.
> ...



Jim Crow was purely democrats


----------



## Meathead (Sep 5, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> And by a white guy to boot...
> 
> 
> Before you post, especially to our white self-proclaimed conservatives on here, please have watched the video in it's entirety. And if there are any objections to his historical reference, please specify which one/s exactly.
> ...


FFS, stop whining. Enough already!


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 5, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Thanks, but I'm not catering to your delusional racial obsessions.


LOL...history is "[my] delusional racial obsessions?"

#TooFunny #LOLGOP #Classic


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 5, 2018)

If you get a chance, this is a great book that was a required read for two of my courses last year.


----------



## August West (Sep 5, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > And by a white guy to boot...
> ...


We know all about the southern democrats in those days. Today the klan is all yours.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 5, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, but I'm not catering to your delusional racial obsessions.
> ...



Will we ever have a real black born in American President or is the guy from Kenya the high water mark?


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 5, 2018)

Democrats haven't changed since Jim Crow...they just got better at hiding their evil intentions for minorities.....


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 5, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> If you get a chance, this is a great book that was a required read for two of my courses last year.


Michelle Alexander is a crazy racist lunatic.


----------



## McRocket (Sep 5, 2018)

Meathead said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > And by a white guy to boot...
> ...



Typical Trumpbot. Claims he is all for free speech. But when push come to shove, he just wants everyone who says what he doesn't want to hear to 'shut up'.

Low IQ & Conservative Beliefs Linked to Prejudice

If you hate it so much...than I suggest you not read these type of threads in the future.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 5, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> And by a white guy to boot...


because most white guys are racist, right?


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 5, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Democrats haven't changed since Jim Crow...they just got better at hiding their evil intentions for minorities.....


No, they just hate white people instead.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 5, 2018)

dcbl said:


> because most white guys are racist, right?


Did you watch the video good sir?


----------



## dcbl (Sep 5, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Did you watch the video good sir?


no, I just jumped in to make a snarky comment - true story

will watch the video and comment


----------



## Meathead (Sep 5, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


You do get why you are called snowflakes, right?


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 5, 2018)

Imagine that, you found one of the bazillion White Guiltists give us a treatise on 100 year old Southern Racism. Fascinating! But like all Racism claims by Blacks, institutional racism like Jim Crow has long been relegated to the dustbin of history. But yeah those Southern Democrats of the late 1800s, whoo boy they were some kind of Racists weren't they?


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 5, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Jim Crow was purely democrats


I don't know that to be a fact, however, what's a known fact is that...Jim Crow was conducted by purely white people.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 5, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Crow was purely democrats
> ...


How do you "conduct" Jim Crow? WTF are you whining about?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > And by a white guy to boot...
> ...


We would call them repubs today if not for the southern strategy the GOP admitted to.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

dcbl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > And by a white guy to boot...
> ...


Probably.  I assume a vast majority of white guys are racist.  There is a reason white power groups have a lot of white guys in them.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

August West said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Except for the fact that the Klan supports republican politicians


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> Imagine that, you found one of the bazillion White Guiltists give us a treatise on 100 year old Southern Racism. Fascinating! But like all Racism claims by Blacks, institutional racism like Jim Crow has long been relegated to the dustbin of history. But yeah those Southern Democrats of the late 1800s, whoo boy they were some kind of Racists weren't they?


Thats not what the SCOTUS said very recently.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> If you get a chance, this is a great book that was a required read for two of my courses last year.


Amazing read. I suggest all people read this.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 5, 2018)

The vast majority of the black people on this forum are racists! I can’t speak for the rest of the population!


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 5, 2018)

Note the reaction of all the guys that have screamed "*You want to KILL HISTORY!!!*" in previous threads.






#LOLGOP #TOOFUNNY #CLASSIC


----------



## EasyPeasy (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



So, _assuming _that most whites are racist, isn't racist?


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > If you get a chance, this is a great book that was a required read for two of my courses last year.
> ...


I just started reading this, finally, last week.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

EasyPeasy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dcbl said:
> ...


No. Its prejudice.  Didnt anyone teach you the difference?


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 5, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Democrats haven't changed since Jim Crow...they just got better at hiding their evil intentions for minorities.....


Interesting assertion.

So whites haven't changed since Jim Crow, or did they just get better at hiding their evil intentions for minorities?


----------



## dcbl (Sep 5, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Did you watch the video good sir?


ok,17 minutes, will circle back this evening

and I will share an interesting story with you as well (my grandfather was friends with Ivan Allen)

in the 1960;s, there was a big protest at Christmastime where someone (I THINK it was Hosea Williams, might have been John Lewis, not 100% sure) chained himself to the front door of Davidson's downtown (back then, the downtown stores were the place to go - no Lenox, no Perimeter Mall, etc)

it did not start out that way

the original protest was set for Rich's

the president of Rich's called my grandfather and asked for help

Grandaddy sent his security guard over (with a few buddies for backup) with a pair of wire cutters

the guard cut him loose and asked him (not so politely, and probably with some racial epithets) to "go on and git"

so, the protest went on, at Davidson's

Atlanta hometown store was left alone, New York subsidiary of Macy's got the protest

true story (again), and I promise, I will watch the video and comment later


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


She is a very credible source. She puts it all together very nicely.  This was even before Clinton admitted to his fuckup.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 5, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> The vast majority of the black people on this forum are racists! I can’t speak for the rest of the population!


This one's reasoning is...because #MAGA!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats haven't changed since Jim Crow...they just got better at hiding their evil intentions for minorities.....
> ...


Good one. Love it!


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 5, 2018)

dcbl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > And by a white guy to boot...
> ...


No, because it will be more palatable to the legion of racist whites that frequent this section.


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 5, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> And by a white guy to boot...
> 
> 
> Before you post, especially to our white self-proclaimed conservatives on here, please have watched the video in it's entirety. And if there are any objections to his historical reference, please specify which one/s exactly.
> ...


I just wanted to read all the racist comments against white people by black people who claim to be oppressed.

LOL


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 5, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> Imagine that, you found one of the bazillion *White Guiltists* give us a treatise on 100 year old Southern Racism. Fascinating! But like all Racism claims by Blacks, institutional racism like Jim Crow has long been relegated to the dustbin of history. But yeah those Southern Democrats of the late 1800s, whoo boy they were some kind of Racists weren't they?


Why are you referring to this historian in such an insulting and derogatory manor? I asked in the OP to specify which part/s, if any, that you have problems with.

I'm calling it in, please do so.

Thanks.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 5, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> I just wanted to read all the racist comments against white people by black people who claim to be oppressed.
> 
> LOL


Don't you have some Nike's to burn?


----------



## dcbl (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> No. Its prejudice. Didnt anyone teach you the difference?


I could go on about this topic for a long time, the word "racist" has been bastardized beyond recognition

everyone holds some time of prejudice, but that does not always equate to racist...


----------



## depotoo (Sep 5, 2018)

A book in which the preface says this-

I am also grateful for the support of the Open Society Institute of the Soros Foundation


And required reading?  What a surprise...


Lewdog said:


> If you get a chance, this is a great book that was a required read for two of my courses last year.


----------



## depotoo (Sep 5, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Democrats haven't changed since Jim Crow...they just got better at hiding their evil intentions for minorities.....


They’ve become experts at hiding their own sordid history


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 5, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted to read all the racist comments against white people by black people who claim to be oppressed.
> ...


In reality I am the one who towers over you and your pathetic worldview.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 5, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats haven't changed since Jim Crow...they just got better at hiding their evil intentions for minorities.....
> ...


AKA white Americans have become experts at hiding their own sordid history. #AmIRite?


----------



## depotoo (Sep 5, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Yep, white Democrats.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats haven't changed since Jim Crow...they just got better at hiding their evil intentions for minorities.....
> ...


Yes whites have become experts at hiding their own sordid history. Too bad they are not good enough to fool everyone.


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> EasyPeasy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Look up the word “prejudice” in a dictionary some time. What little of a mind you do have will be blown.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

depotoo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


and white republicans. They've even tricked other white people into believing they are different from the pre southern strategy whites they claim were democrats.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > EasyPeasy said:
> ...


I dont have to look it up. I know it means to prejudge which is different than to think another race is superior you idiot.


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Meanwhile black Democrats have always been racists.


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Except prejudice has no intrinsic link to race, idiot.

And you are claiming that a black person who does in fact believe they are superior is only prejudice, which means your definition of prejudice doesn’t correspond with your own beliefs, idiot.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


No one said prejudice has in intrinsic link to race you moron. Do you know what intrinsic means? You shouldnt use words you dont understand. Me saying I assume most whites are racist is not racist. Its prejudice.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 5, 2018)

Another good book is this one.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 5, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> And you are claiming that a black person who does in fact believe they are superior is only prejudice, which means your definition of prejudice doesn’t correspond with your own beliefs, idiot.


the true definition has changed, and "racial prejudice" is now included in the official definition, but for me "I hate you because you are white/black/whatever" is truly racist

I would prefer that my daughter/son marry a white/black person is prejudice, but not necessarily "racist"

many black men that marry or date a white girl get extreme pushback; especially from black women - does that make the people that are uncomfortable with it "racist"? I would say NO

and yes, many white women that date or marry a black guy get the same treatment

we will never take the next step in race relations unless we are able to honestly discuss things like this without vitriol and accusations


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Thanks, but I'm not catering to your delusional racial obsessions.



I'll translate for Frank:

"NOOO!  History?  NOOO!    "

And I love the way Frank puts his post up TWO MINUTES after the OP ......  with a video that takes _seventeen minutes_ to watch.

BUSTED.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, but I'm not catering to your delusional racial obsessions.
> ...



I said I wasn't catering to his absurd racist notions, why they fuck would I watch a stupid video?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



For the same reason you cater to his thread by responding to it.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...





I'm gonna go waaaaaaaaaaaaay out on a limb here and hazard a guess:  "to know what the fuck you're talking about when you post".


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yes or No: We just had a black guy as President of the USA


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Option 3. WTF does that have to do with the point?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> And by a white guy to boot...
> 
> 
> Before you post, especially to our white self-proclaimed conservatives on here, please have watched the video in it's entirety. And if there are any objections to his historical reference, please specify which one/s exactly.
> ...



It's a quick (very quick) primer and I'm sure the more about this one didn't already know the more valuable it is.

Then of course we have the morons going  not gonna watch but am gonna post 

What boggles my mind is ---- what kind of mental midget rates this as "funny"?  Prolly the same, shall we say _element_, that did so when I posted a thread about "lynching in America".  As I remember their rejoinders could be summed up as:

"SHUT UP!"

They like to keep this sort of thing buried.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Where is that in the video?  Gimme a time stamp.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yes or No: We just had a black guy as President of the USA


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Come on. Youre not going to fall for his deflection?  He cant speak on the information in the video because it changes his world view to listen to it.


----------



## night_son (Sep 5, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> And by a white guy to boot...
> 
> 
> Before you post, especially to our white self-proclaimed conservatives on here, please have watched the video in it's entirety. And if there are any objections to his historical reference, please specify which one/s exactly.
> ...



To be honest I did try to watch the whole video; I skimmed it. One, the narrator is annoying as hell in his "allow me to translate American history for "uneducated" people tone." Two, this is history that apparently thousands of viewers commented they'd never before heard of or learned. Three, the video--judging by the comment section beneath it--has encouraged many viewers to express hatred for America. Four, your OP is a trap crafted to catch and expose USMB racists with lighter skin tones; the video is the bait. Five, the OP, the video and the spirit of the thread are intellectually dishonest and disingenuous. 

So one day, OP, you were surfing along minding your own business and just happened to discover a video on-the-line that just happened to contain epiphanic information thousands of its viewers had never learned either in K-12 public school or at university? Does this not smell like propaganda to you? And further, one must question the intent of the video's author. Did he compose and upload the video for educational purposes? Did he upload it for the purpose of uniting or dividing American citizens? Or, did he compose and upload the video for personal gain in the form of views, self-aggrandizement and subscriber dollars?

Your schtick is using media such as this video as self-convincing proof of an inferno of white racism which you want and apparently need to believe is burning down America. The act of people possessed of skin tones you have no way of identifying over the internet entering the thread and post angry or disagreeable comments only serves to further perpetuate your inner-narrative of living life as an oppressed martyr. 

The problem here is a lack of understanding of _*Live and Let Live*_. Live and let live is not good enough for you. Live and prosper by your own effort and personal responsibility is a concept you are voluntarily deaf to, at least here online. Tell me, where in today's America do you see your people oppressed by our government, other than through the political ideology of Democratic Party Identity Politics? At the hands of law enforcement? What about Black law enforcement officers who apply our laws violently to Black civilians? Are they too Egyptian warrior-traitors keeping their people in chains? 

You've allowed propaganda like this video to define you, instill hatred within you, and set you on an endless quest for vengeance against generations of fellow Americans who had nothing to with the great oppression out of history you refuse to let go of. Do you really fear a return to Jim Crow Laws? Are you really afraid of history repeating itself here in our America of today? Tell me, are you American first, or Black first?

Young, angry, full of hate and violent is in no way a beneficial goal toward which to inspire new generations. Do you really believe someone like yourself will raise an army from all of this hatred and lead it to some kind of successful vengeance against the so-called white man's government? If you are so courageous, why do you demand special protected status behind political race warfare traps and power words no one else can utter without persecution? 

You want people to fear you, and then after they do, you want to accuse their fear as racism. You want people to hate you same as you hate them, and after they do, their hate (but never your hate) is racist. You want people to coexist in peace, and after they do, in your endless self-martyrizing unhappiness, you want to bring back around your reason for hating them, and not living in peace, originally. The passage of time is the growth of scar tissue; a process of healing historical wounds you refuse to allow to heal the rift and the wound between your people and other people. Why is that?


----------



## Penelope (Sep 5, 2018)

White Protestants:









Klansmen march down Broadway in Long Branch, N.J. to celebrate its newly-established headquarters in the city.

George Rinhart/Corbis— Getty Images

By *Olivia B. Waxman*

Updated: October 24, 2017 11:10 AM ET

In the months since violence at a white-nationalist gathering in Charlottesville, Va., the national conversation has often focused on the history of white supremacy in the United States, and how much broader that history is in its impacts and geography than is often assumed. That aspect is highlighted in a new book about the Ku Klux Klan in the 1920s, _The Second Coming of the KKK _by two-time Bancroft Prize winner Linda Gordon, which puts modern anti-immigration and antisemitic rhetoric in context. In fact, though the KKK is best known for its racist attacks, other forms of hate have long been part of its history.

It was in the 1920s that the Klan was revived, its popularity spread through the infamous 1915 film _Birth of a Nation,_ and soon became a truly massive social movement in the North, with some five million members. The Klan as it exists today is a more direct offshoot of the iteration that emerged during that time period in North, often in locations with very small African-American populations. What those places did have was a surge of immigrants coming to the U.S. in the late 19th century and early 20th century. Soon, the racist rhetoric of the original KKK was joined by anti-immigrant rhetoric directed at Catholics (accused of worshiping a Pope who sought to impose authoritarian rule), non-white immigrants like the Chinese and Japanese, and European immigrants not considered white enough, i.e. Italians and Eastern European Jews.

How the KKK's Influence Spread in Northern States


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

night_son said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > And by a white guy to boot...
> ...


Live and let live huh?  Why do whites want us to live and let live when whites cant do the same?


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 5, 2018)

night_son said:


> To be honest I did try to watch the whole video; I skimmed it. One, the narrator is annoying as hell in his "allow me to translate American history for "uneducated" people tone." Two, this is history that apparently thousands of viewers commented they'd never before heard of or learned. Three, the video--judging by the comment section beneath it--has encouraged many viewers to express hatred for America. Four, your OP is a trap crafted to catch and expose USMB racists with lighter skin tones; the video is the bait. Five, the OP, the video and the spirit of the thread are intellectually dishonest and disingenuous.
> 
> So one day, OP, you were surfing along minding your own business and just happened to discover a video on-the-line that just happened to contain epiphanic information thousands of its viewers had never learned either in K-12 public school or at university? Does this not smell like propaganda to you? And further, one must question the intent of the video's author. Did he compose and upload the video for educational purposes? Did he upload it for the purpose of uniting or dividing American citizens? Or, did he compose and upload the video for personal gain in the form of views, self-aggrandizement and subscriber dollars?
> 
> ...


There's a lot to be addressed in your response, including the fact that you didn't watch the video in it's entirety, however, just these two observations are necessary.

1. You start off by saying "Live and Let Live", essentially agreeing to everything that was said in the video

but then you turn right around and jump, head-first, into

2. Calling it propaganda

You contradict yourself in your own response.

Makes no sense.

*Note: *This is me putting it in the nicest way possible.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 5, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Yes or No: We just had a black guy as President of the USA


Yes or No: Did CrusaderFrank want said President of the USA?
Yes or No: Did CrusaderFrank want to see said President of the successful ?
Yes or No: Did CrusaderFrank participate in the backlash to said President of the USA by way of so-called "Tea Party" et. al?
Yes or No: Was CrusaderFrank happy to have a black guy as President of the USA?


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 5, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> So whites haven't changed since Jim Crow, or did they just get better at hiding their evil intentions for minorities?


The only thing that's changed is the physical location of the plantation....but rest assured the dems don't want blacks to leave it....


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > So whites haven't changed since Jim Crow, or did they just get better at hiding their evil intentions for minorities?
> ...


Why is it that the Dems are the only party to put a Black person in office as the POTUS?


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Why is it that the Dems are the only party to put a Black person in office as the POTUS?


It gave them what they craved...the white house what a stupid question....


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that the Dems are the only party to put a Black person in office as the POTUS?
> ...


So how is giving Blacks the white house keeping them on the plantation?  I mean why would you give Black people that much power if you wanted them to stay on the plantation? Thats like teaching Blacks to read during slavery right?


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> So how is giving Blacks the white house keeping them on the plantation?


Because you voted for more of the same....they give you just not quite enough and you give them your vote....a perfect storm....they get rich and you stay poor and jobless....


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > So how is giving Blacks the white house keeping them on the plantation?
> ...


So then are you saying right wing conservatives are on the plantation? You vote for more of the same and you stay poor and jobless while the people you vote for get richer.


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> So then are you saying right wing conservatives are on the plantation? You vote for more the same and you stay poor and jobless while the people you vote for get richer.


That's okay...stay stupid...no sweat off my balls....smart folks of color are taking advantage of the Trump economy...but you can stay on the democrat plantation where you belong.....


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > So then are you saying right wing conservatives are on the plantation? You vote for more the same and you stay poor and jobless while the people you vote for get richer.
> ...


Smart people of color like me were taking advantage of Obamas economy long before that orange tinted buffoon got into office.  Now can you explain why so many conservatives are poorly educated and have a lower standard of living?


----------



## Penelope (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm surprised Obama didn't get assassinated like JFK and RFK did.  One and only Catholic Potus.


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Smart people of color like me were taking advantage of Obamas economy long before that orange tinted buffoon got into office. Now can you explain why so many conservatives are poorly educated and have a lower standard of living?


There is no explanation for your wild fantasies.....


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Smart people of color like me were taking advantage of Obamas economy long before that orange tinted buffoon got into office. Now can you explain why so many conservatives are poorly educated and have a lower standard of living?
> ...


Its no fantasy that conservative states are the poorest and least educated in the nation.

Blue States Barack Obama Won In 2012 Are More Educated Than Red States


----------



## night_son (Sep 5, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest I did try to watch the whole video; I skimmed it. One, the narrator is annoying as hell in his "allow me to translate American history for "uneducated" people tone." Two, this is history that apparently thousands of viewers commented they'd never before heard of or learned. Three, the video--judging by the comment section beneath it--has encouraged many viewers to express hatred for America. Four, your OP is a trap crafted to catch and expose USMB racists with lighter skin tones; the video is the bait. Five, the OP, the video and the spirit of the thread are intellectually dishonest and disingenuous.
> ...




Look, each of us views our individual selves as having a specific dominant identity, follow? Now this dominant identity could be predicated upon many different traits or associations. Such associations being skin color, ethnicity, religion, biological sex, membership in a social or political or military organization, and so forth. The next logical question then is: do we allow others to define our identity or do we define it ourselves, or is it defined at birth? The logical question after that is: do we allow ourselves to use our dominant identity to oppress or otherwise harm people who belong to different dominant identities, or, do we allow someone else to use our identities to make coexistence with other dominant identity groups nearly impossible?

My opinion has not changed after watching your video in its entirety. The video does not teach, rather, it feeds a specific hunger in young minds for hatred, and offers justification for anti-patriotic reaction. And this kind of self-serving snake-oil salesman ideology ticks me off personally, because at the end of a long day at work, there's no reason in hell why when I am smoking a Camel (ha, ha) on my back patio, any one of my many black neighbors and I should automatically assume the worst about each other on sight over our different skin tones. That kind of indoctrinated automaton reaction is bullshit class warfare repackaged as race warfare.

This video justifies the use of our individual dominant identities as ultimate "fall back" positions from which to justify the loathing of other, different peoples, our nation and any effort to bridge social and cultural gaps and divides. The author does not want to unite Americans. He does not want to educate Americans. He does seek to further divide us and perpetuate a narrative of hatred on both sides, for the other side.


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Its no fantasy that conservative states are the poorest and least educated in the nation


That's the most ridiculous link you have ever posted...opinions are not facts...when will you libs figure that out?.....


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Its no fantasy that conservative states are the poorest and least educated in the nation
> ...


Facts say conservative states are the poorest and least educated. Your opinion of the link pretty much proves this fact to be true.


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Facts say conservative states are the poorest and least educated. Your opinion of the link pretty much proves this fact to be true.


What facts?...who's facts?.....you look silly....


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Facts say conservative states are the poorest and least educated. Your opinion of the link pretty much proves this fact to be true.
> ...


The ones you are having severe mental problems coming to terms with. That conservative states are the poorest and least educated in the nation.


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> The ones you are having severe mental problems coming to terms with. That conservative states are the poorest and least educated in the nation


I know a few Twilight zone episodes you would love....


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> And by a white guy to boot...
> 
> 
> Before you post, especially to our white self-proclaimed conservatives on here, please have watched the video in it's entirety. And if there are any objections to his historical reference, please specify which one/s exactly.
> ...




Jim Crow is pretty established historical fact. What new does he have to say?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > And by a white guy to boot...
> ...


Depends on how educated you are about Jim Crow. You will only learn something new by watching it.


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




I note that you did not answer my question.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 5, 2018)

Vid's too long, Marc. So, I'm not gonna watch it. Cliff notes are appreciated here.

3 minutes or less is what people are more likely gonna watch. That's the standard in the world of digital activism.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I dont know the depths of your lack of education so how can I answer the question correctly?


----------



## depotoo (Sep 5, 2018)

Penelope said:


> White Protestants:
> 
> 
> View attachment 214832
> ...


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You have answered it. He says nothing new. Just more moronic lefties lecturing white Americans on hold bad they are.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

depotoo said:


> View attachment 214847 View attachment 214848
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and then the Southern Strategy happened and all those dem voters became republican voters and the GOP admits to this.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I didnt answer it. I said you wont hear anything new if you are too under educated to listen to it.


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Your refusal to specific anything "new" he might have said, tells me that he says nothing new.

That you like it, tells me what the gist of it is.

That was your answer. 


And it tells me everything I need to know about that vid.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I cant tell you what is "new" to you. I cant read your mind. Your resistance against education is typical of those with low education. Information wont harm you.


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You know that I have heard all the standard bullshit lectures from the left on Race 

You know that this video does nothing but rehash them.


But you don't want to admit that, because that would be telling the Truth.


And doing that, would violate your deal with Satan.


----------



## depotoo (Sep 5, 2018)

You obviously didn’t read it.





Asclepias said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 214847 View attachment 214848
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


This is where your ignorance and resistance against education comes in. Its not a lecture. Its just facts.


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Sure it is.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You'll never know being resistant to education.  Not my fault you wish to remain ignorant and uneducated.


----------



## depotoo (Sep 5, 2018)

The 2015 top 10 racist cities, according to hate crime rates.

*10. St Paul*
*9. Las Vegas
8. Indianapolis
7. Kansas City
6. Phoenix
5. Los Angeles
4. New York City
3. Seattle
2. Boston
1. Columbus



They all have one thing in common.  Las Vegas did vote in a Republican mayor in late 2015.


*


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Oh I know.  I like to toss questions that can't be answered.  But I give them too much credit for being able to figure out _why_ it can't be answered.  This one doesn't seem to have penetrated the cranium.


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Says the man that had a chance to say what was new in this video, and instead played rhetoric games.


Because there is nothing new in the vid, and he knows it.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

night_son said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > And by a white guy to boot...
> ...



That's weird --- I actually read the length and breadth of the comment section ---- which takes considerably longer than watching the video you found it necessary to "skim" --- and I saw nothing "encourag(ing) many viewers to express hatred for America".  But by all means quote us some.

It would seem you didn't watch the video at all, inasmuch as you're fixated on your own impressions of the present --- which is _in no way_ what the video examined --- and completely whiffed on the historical lessons of the *past*, which IS its focus.

"Still a man hears what he wants to hear and disregards the rest", yadda yadda....






night_son said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...



And here agian, you don't discuss anything actually IN the video at all.  All you post about here is your own emotional reactions TO it.  Your emotions are not only not at all the point --- they're irrelevant.  History really doesn't give a shit how we _*feel*_ about it.  Nor should it.  Because that's when we start sanitizing and revising.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I shouldnt have to tell you whats new in the video. You should be open to being educated.  Like I said before I cant tell you how much of this is "new" for you. Could be very little but my bet is you need to watch the entire thing from beginning to end and then do some homework.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

depotoo said:


> The 2015 top 10 racist cities, according to hate crime rates.
> 
> *10. St Paul*
> *9. Las Vegas*
> ...




Should we even go into exactly how specious this post is?

Why not, I'm feeling generous.

*1.*  You've got no link.  Apparently we're just supposed to accept it "because you say so".

*2*. Having as we just said no link, you present no criteria whatsoever for how we are to define "racist city".  None whatsoever.

3. You assert "they all have one thing in common" and then proceed to cite a factoid about ONE of them.  Are we to assume they _all_ voted in a Republilcan mayor in late 2015?

and *4. * What the fuck difference would it make if they did or didn't ?  Are you trying to set up an Association Fallacy to follow Ipse Dixit AND shirking your Burden of Proof?


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 5, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine that, you found one of the bazillion *White Guiltists* give us a treatise on 100 year old Southern Racism. Fascinating! But like all Racism claims by Blacks, institutional racism like Jim Crow has long been relegated to the dustbin of history. But yeah those Southern Democrats of the late 1800s, whoo boy they were some kind of Racists weren't they?
> ...


What's wrong with White Guiltist? He is White Guy with Black oppression guilt. Too accurate for you?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

Penelope said:


> White Protestants:
> 
> 
> View attachment 214832
> ...



Excellent and pertinent resource, thanks.

That undated picture from Long Branch is either the "picnic" the Klan held in the summer of 1924 or just before it.  That picnic was the event that came to be called the "Klanbake", misattributed to the Democratic Party convention that year even though it was sixty miles away and wrapped up well before the convention did.  That misattribution is a 20th century invention; there's no contemporary note of it in the time.  And yet we had not one but two posters here post a picture of wet trolley tracks on a December day in Wisconsin from months later, trying to sell it as "the Democratic convention".

Pertinent info further down in the link mentions:

>> public-relations professionals *Elizabeth Tyler* and *Edward Clarke *of the Southern Publicity Association, who advised the Klan to focus on drawing out prejudices that they suspected were already latent in American society. As a result of that decision, the new 20th century KKK was actually bigger in the North than it was in the South.

“At its peak, the Klan numbered between 3 million and 5 million people in the North,” Gordon explains. They recruited openly, publishing newspapers and magazines, promoting traveling lecturers, and holding state-fair-like “Klonvocations,” where members and their families would gather in the KKK’s infamous white costumes. “It’s estimated that 40,000 ministers were members of the Klan,” Gordon adds, “and these people were sermonizing regularly, explicitly urging people to join the Klan.” <<​
Tyler and Clarke are worthy of further research -- they had _a lot_ to do with the Klan spreading coast to coast, as described.  Local Klanners used to show up at churches, in full regalia, with donations, obviously selling the Klan in the process.  Joining the Klan required Protestant Christianism and that one was re-founded by an ex-Methodist minister.

The Klan of the 1920s 'enrolled more members in Connecticut than in Mississippi, more in Oregon than in Louisiana, and more in New Jersey than in Alabama,' wrote historian Stanley Coben.

Of course, when I note "Tyler and Clarke" (or anything) is worthy of further research, that assumes the reader is at all interested in researching rather than wrapping oneself in a cocoon making low moans of myth-repetition noises.  Obviously that element walks among us, doesn't it.

Thanks for this link.    I see that again some wackball has marked it "funny".  Good to know there walk among us those who think history is some kind of comedy.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 5, 2018)

Penelope said:


> White Protestants:
> 
> 
> View attachment 214832
> ...


Most whites are not involved with the KKK, it is a racist hate group. What was the point of the photos and this history? We all know about the KKK, they should be abolished.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Sure we are.


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Says the man who still can't come up with ONE new thing in the video.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Says the clown thats afraid of education.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Exactly.  I knew most of this stuff but I wasn't familiar with Truman's reaction to the Woodward incident, nor did I know the details about the 'grandfather' operation to keep poor and/or illiterate whites on the voting rolls.  Those were a couple of little things.  Apparently Correll would have us believe he knew all these details but it does help to explain why Strom Thurmond and southern Democrats walked out on their convention two years later after hearing too much about 'civil rights' from Truman and Humphrey.  And context is always welcome; it helps tie the puzzle pieces together.

I will never understand the attitude of these wags who treat history like it's some kind of radioactive plutonium thing that one doesn't dare get near, or what the hell they're afraid of.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...


Sure we are what?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


They are content with their ignorance and learning new things makes them uncomfortable.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

depotoo said:


> View attachment 214847 View attachment 214848



"PragerU" -- which is a mythmaking propaganda site and not a "U" at all, whose propaganda is easily debunked?  Don't think so klown.  No, you're not going to make a point by trolling around gong "LOOK ME FIND GOOGLY IMAGE", doesn't work that way, never did, never will.

Here's your debunkment in an actual article, with links and resources.  Sorry it's what we call "reality" as opposed to graphic bullshit which I guess must be fun but serves nothing.  Go ahead and try to refute it.

Besides which, even if your Googly Image contained legitimate points, they would have no aim other than yet another lame Association Fallacy.

You do understand what Association Fallacy is, do you not?


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Hearing the same old shit, over and over again, is not education.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Living and let live


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Facts sure do scare the bejesus out of them.  As if it's I dunno toxic or something.

Nobody makes a counterargument by going   They don't seem to realize that.


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Try to be less crazy. Do you even know who it is you are agreeing with?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


No youre not. Your whining about loser confederate statues being torn down and relegated to museums.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


How do you know its the same thing if you havent listened to it?  Thats the stance of one that is willfully ignorant.


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




THe people tearing down the statues are the ones not leaving alone. 


They are attacking.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > White Protestants:
> ...



They _were_ abolished. Twice. The first iteration in January of 1869 and the second on April 23rd 1944.  Officially.  In neither case did it prevent Klan wannabees from continuing to dress up or starting their own "chapter" as David Duke did.  But officially it does not exist.


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





You told me. As I already explained to you. Do you have short term memory problems?


If so, just go back a couple of pages and reread it.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Why should we leave the statues of traitors, losers, and racists up? Of course we are attacking. No one should have to pay taxes so a bunch of white people can pretend the south will rise again.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I only told you that you have listen to see if you learn anything new. Are you stupid or is someone paying you to make white people look stupid?


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




YOur excuses for your attacks are irrelevant. 

You admit my point. 

YOu are attacking those who are just "living and letting live".


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No. I am attacking those whites that cant let go.  Losers like you that memorialize and reenact the civil war. Get over it. You lost and got your ass kicked in the process.  Now please explain why we should let it go if you cant?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



The statues they're tearing down are the early-20th century version of the "PragerU" bullshit I just took to the cleaners a few posts ago.  Historical revisionism, in the case of the statues deliberately placed on public property in the most high-traffic high-visibility spots they could find, for the purpose of selling that fake history and keeping blacks in their place.

Matter of fact the first such monument New Orleans took down was a 'celebration' of the White League --- which of course you'll remember being mentioned in the video in connection with a different incident --- when they started an armed insurrection to overthrow the legitimately-elected (mixed race) city government.  A tribute to one of the more than two dozen vigilante white supremacist groups _besides_ the Klan, active in that time.

But you saw this point coming, because you watched the video and nothing in there was "new".  Right?


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




IN the context of this thread, you've admitted that you are the one that is attacking white people who are just "living and letting live".

Your excuses for your attacks are irrelevant.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No stupid. I am admitting I am attacking whites that cant let it go. I am laughing at the hypocrisy of telling Blacks to let things go but losers such as yourself cant let go.

Your reasons for being anti education are irrelevant.


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Your rationalizations for your attacks are noted.


But thanks for admitting that you are the one attacking, those who are just "living and letting live".


You and yours are the one tearing this nation apart.


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





1. Thanks for admitting that. That was the point, you fool.


2. And you are wrong about what white people are thinking and doing.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Thats correct. I am attacking anti education low bred whites that cant let go of their confederate losers. Now tell me again why should we let it go when you losers cant let it go?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No fool. The point was that there was a claim that whites were living and let live. However the facts show thats untrue.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yuh huh.  So passing on a history of a white supremacist action and noting it was the first such monument that city took down, amounts to "tearing this nation apart", does it?

And what "nation" is that?   The Weis Über Alles nation?

Tough shit.  It was on city property and the city has the right to manage its own property.  And it did just that.  If you don't like it go to New Orleans and sue them to put it back.

Like David Duke did.


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Because letting people  celebrating their history and heritage is the right thing to do.


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




And you have admitted that you are the one attacking.


Attacking whites who just want to celebrate their history and heritage.


You have verified the claim.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Not if that history or heritage was to enslave others. Sorry dude. Youre a white loser and a supporter of treasonous low lifes.


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





This anti-history movement is not about fighting "white supremacy" but attacking White Culture and heritage. 


You know it. I know it. So, let's not waste time pretending otherwise.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



And so is dick-tating what some city you don't even live in --- could be New Orleans, could be Charlottesville, wherever ---- *can do with its own property* huh?

Fuck fascism.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Hey dummy. I never said I wasnt attacking. I asked why should I live and let live when whites couldnt.. Cant you read?

Whites celebrating being traitors and enslavement should never be ok with anyone. Sorry if that angers you but I dont really care.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You're actually sitting here claiming "White Culture [sic] and heritage" is equivalent to white supremacy huh.

Well doesn't that speak volumes.

Speak for yourself, hood-boi.  That ain't my "Culture" (it's not capitalized unless you're deifying it).


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




That fact that you have a negative opinion on their history, does not change the fact that letting them have it, is the Right Thing to do.


You are the bad guy here.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Bullshit. The right thing to do throw all loser shit into a dumpster fire. They can have whatever they want in a museum or on their private property.

Youre the idiot here. Claiming that your whining about your loser confederates is living and let live is amusing.


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Your spin on the issue is boring. DO you have anything to support your position that a statue is the park is somehow "not leaving your alone", or are you just going to keep pumping out propaganda bullshit?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Why don't you just essplain to the class what god died and made you the arbiter of what New Orleans or Charlottesville or anywhere else you don't live, can do with their own property.

Thanks SO much.  Your post is very important to us.  Please continue to spin.


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




No, I accused you of using "White Supremacy" as cover for attacking White CUlture.


BUT, by playing stupid, you got to get in a zinger!!


Good job. 


Your zinger is done now. My point stands. 


This anti-history movement is not about fighting "white supremacy" but attacking White Culture and heritage.


You know it. I know it. So, let's not waste time pretending otherwise.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Your general all around ignorance is boring. The fact that you just asked such an ignorant question is testimony to your lack of intelligence. The losers you consider heroes and "white culture" are just traitors that got their asses kicked.  Those same losers wanted to keep Blacks enslaved. Makes sense that the lowest of the white race is in agreement with that.


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Those statues weren't doing anything. The white people who might have gone to the park and maybe looked at the statutes, and talking to their kids about their great great great grandfather who fought in that war, 


were not doing anything to you. They were living and let live. 


YOu are the bad guy here. And you being an ass about it too.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Youre the only person that is pretending. Youre affinity for celebrating traitors marks you as an under educated buffoon. Live and let them live in museums.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




So you have no answer.  Apparently your own fascist bent, the same one that purports to tell other cities what they can do with their own property, also thinks it can dictate what "you and I know".

That must be a weird place to put your head.  The maintenance costs must be astronomical.


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




That is a nice strawman you have there. 


I can see you are proud of it. BUt I respectfully decline your offer to join you in playing with it.



I said nothing about Charlottesville not having the right or power to do what they want to do.


My point is that it is wrong.


Also, in the past, I've made the point that their actions prove multiculturalism and diversity to be, at least a failure, if not always a lie.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


They were doing plenty. Everytime a Black person saw those losers and racists it was an attack on that Black persons peace of mind.


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




SO, nothing. As I expected.


You are the bad guy here. And don't think your actions will be forgotten.


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





NOt sure why you are pretending that I did not answer you. 


My answer stands.


No, I accused you of using "White Supremacy" as cover for attacking White CUlture.BUT, by playing stupid, you got to get in a zinger!!Good job.Your zinger is done now. My point stands.This anti-history movement is not about fighting "white supremacy" but attacking White Culture and heritage.You know it. I know it. So, let's not waste time pretending otherwise.[


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, it was not.


That is an insanely weak justification for your actions.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You must have missed the post where I invited you to essplain to the non-fascisti here what the fuck gives you the right to judge how some other city manages its own property.

Perhaps I posted it in English again.  That happens sometimes.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I didnt ask your opinion. I was informing you of the facts. If you dont like it then you can log a complaint.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Sep 5, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Before you post, especially to our white self-proclaimed conservatives on here, please have watched the video in it's entirety. And if there are any objections to his historical reference, please specify which one/s exactly.
> 
> Enjoy.


When I was in school I just had no interest in history because I couldn't relate to it nor put it into context with anything.  The older I get, the more sense it makes.

Thanks for posting this, it filled in several blanks for me....


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Why are you lying?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 5, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> And by a white guy to boot...
> 
> 
> Before you post, especially to our white self-proclaimed conservatives on here, please have watched the video in it's entirety. And if there are any objections to his historical reference, please specify which one/s exactly.
> ...





Dude....you really are seriously obsessed.  But hey.....maybe it's fun thinking you're a victim.  Bon Appetit!!


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It is the blacks who wont let go. Rehashing how their ancestors were abused and that times have not changed because the whites are still evil. Move on. None of us were a part of that horrendous history. None of us are guilty.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Nor does the video say or imply that.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You are mistaken thinking all whites wont let it go, most have.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Where does it say "all"?

Oh wait, that's right --- it doesn't.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Isnt it amazing that statues that have been in existence for a long time are just now offending people? I dont worship any statue, it is just a bit puzzling.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


When a response to me saying we do live and let live and being told that WE whine about statues, then my reply was appropriate. I did not whine over anything. Try to keep up.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Nice try but it still doesn't say "all".


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Isn't it amazing that they were virtually all put up at the same time by the same propaganda outfit?

As for "just now", we've already established that "Silent Sam", for one, has been the target of vandalism for at least 65 years.  And for another the Battle of Liberty Place monument mentioned a few posts back (the White League in New Orleans) had already been controversially embattled for decades.  It got a disclaimer attached to it some thirty years ago, David Duke sued to have it put back up, and so on.

Bottom line remains these are on _public property_ and the cities DO have the right to say what their public property displays and celebrates, and what it doesn't.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 5, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Thanks, but I'm not catering to your delusional racial obsessions.



Indeed. You know if the racist who posted it likes it, it's bound to be just a load of trash.

 It's a lot more fun to ask the tards why 90% of blacks stayed in the South if Yankees were so enlightened n stuff, and why the majority still live there today. 'Jim Crow' laws were copied from northern 'Black Codes', especially Illinois's, Codes Lincoln made a lot harsher in the 1850's, before he was anointed a 'Great Hero' by idiots who think he freed anybody. In the meantime, we can just laugh at these tards trying to attribute some sort of 'moral authority' to themselves for their own bigotry and racism by babbling stupid shit about 'Da South', even though they've never done shit to free anybody from anything, nor would they ever do so.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 5, 2018)

Meathead said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



He doesn't know, he's just a parrot.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 5, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> Vid's too long, Marc. So, I'm not gonna watch it. Cliff notes are appreciated here.
> 
> *3 minutes or less is what people are more likely gonna watch. That's the standard in the world of digital activism.*


That only applies IF/WHEN the content stinks. However, good content creators are doing gangbusters online and on other platforms. Just ask Alex Jones, Rush Limbaugh, Sean Hannity, BS aka Ben Shapiro, The Young Turks, and many others creating good content doing long-form content.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 5, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> If you get a chance, this is a great book that was a required read for two of my courses last year.




Oh look, some tard wrote an apologia for Stupid Black Culture  and its effects on stupid black people who think being a career criminal is just the thing to be. I bet it blames 'Racism N Stuff', what do you think? lol


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Whats with all the whining about the


Pogo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Where did i mention all?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > Vid's too long, Marc. So, I'm not gonna watch it. Cliff notes are appreciated here.
> ...



Requiring a century of history to be taught in three minutes is patently absurd.

What NC means is he doesn't have the stomach, or attention span, for it.  That's his issue.  Learning has no "time limit".  Learning is an onion --- there's always another layer.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Who said anything about "all"?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Are you really that stupid to think its only been recently?


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I could care less if the statues stay or go. You just didnt see the violence against them before like you do today


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Dont you remember what you say?

"You are mistaken thinking *all *whites..."


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Are you so dense to think this has been happening as much in the past? If that were true the statues would have been gone long ago


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Why do you think that is?


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> Hearing the same old shit, over and over again, is not education.


So you must have stopped listening to rightwing radio decades ago, yes?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


I know my grandparents and great grandparents were offended by it. They told me all Blacks hated those statues as reminders of whites that wanted to keep them enslaved.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


When you included me in your reply you must have believed so, or you would not have.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


That was my question.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Yes I believe you said "all". I even quoted it.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


You didnt ask a question. You made an observation.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 5, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



I guess you mean you _couldn't_ care less, but yeah you did see all sorts of resistance to them before.  You just had to be looking.  The fact that you weren't personally aware of them doesn't mean it didn't happen, might wanna find the exit door on that bubble.

Back around 1990 for instance, one of these markers went bye-bye when a building at 205 West Madison Street in Pulaski Tennessee was sold to a new owner, that new owner took off the plaque that the UDC (the same propaganda outfit that put all these other revisionist monuments up at the same time, in this case 1917)  put up on that building to commemorate the spot as the birthplace of the Ku Klux Klan.  He turned the plaque around backwards so that it shows a blank.  Said it was Pulaski's way of "turning its back on" that seedy history.

Again, he owns the property, that's his call.  And nobody objected to his doing that except some dress-up wannabe Klanners who met there annually to pay reverence.

But you know what -- fuck them.


----------



## cnm (Sep 5, 2018)

Meathead said:


> How do you "conduct" Jim Crow?


Pass legislation.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 5, 2018)

Correll said:


> *This anti-history movement* is not about fighting "white supremacy" but attacking White Culture and heritage.
> 
> 
> You know it. I know it. So, let's not waste time pretending otherwise.


This coming the guy that spent 15 pages rejecting history presented to him.

I mean...you can't make this stuff up!

#CLASSIC #TooFunny


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 5, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> Dude....you really are seriously obsessed.  But hey.....maybe it's fun thinking you're a victim.  Bon Appetit!!


Considering your chosen name and avatar, I'd take your comments with LESS than a grain of salt.

#LOLGOP


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 5, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Isnt it amazing that statues that have been in existence for a long time are just now offending people? I dont worship any statue, it is just a bit puzzling.


Your *STAGGERING *lack of knowledge of history is the reason why your brain allows you to believe this comment makes any sense at all.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 5, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > Vid's too long, Marc. So, I'm not gonna watch it. Cliff notes are appreciated here.
> ...



I don't really care for any of those people enough to sit through them. I don't even care for Ben, to be honest. His voice is annoying. 

The Liberty Report, I sit through. That's probably the only YT channel. And that's only because of personal attachment to the contributors.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Sep 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> It's a quick (very quick) primer and I'm sure the more about this one didn't already know the more valuable it is.
> 
> Then of course we have the morons going  not gonna watch but am gonna post
> 
> ...


The moderators posted a notice about members using the "Funny" emoticon as a means of harassment if a member or a group of them issues x number of "Funny" or x number of them in a row.   I tried to go back and find that page again but couldn't locate it.  The page said that if this occurs you can notifiy them and they will take action.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 5, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...





https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...is-still-based-in-22-states-in-the-us-in-2017

Ok, so KKK membership estimated at three thousand nation wide. even given a large margin of error, its very minute and half of these people joined in the last three years or so.. Hardly looking like a vast majority of white guys so far. I'm willing to bet another large portion of them are a product of the Prison system where people are pretty much forced to segregate themselves for survival. Estimated around 20,000
But do you have any more facts other than assuming the vast majority of white guys are racist? Considering theres about 200 million white people in the US I would expect those indicators to be a hell of a lot higher.
I think you really want the vast majority of whites to be racist, and that would be more accurate


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 5, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dcbl said:
> ...


You do realize that an estimate is not very reliable or factual right? You must also realize that the KKK isnt the only white power group either right? What about the ones that arent in any group?  Yes I have facts. A racist society cannot exist without support from the majority. The SCOTUS has admitted that there is systemic racism. Can you explain how that can exist if the majority of whites are not racist?  I need facts not your assumptions.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




KKK exist for the same reason groups like La Raza, Mecha and any other racial group who wants to form *CAN*. Including the Black Panthers, Black lives matters, etc.... You can start your own tomorrow and white Americans arn't going to stop you. They can't, unless you start commiting crimes to be arrested for.
Any of these groups have freedom of speech and association under the constitution. It doesn't mean the majority of whites are racist. white supremest groups have been shunned for years by regular Americans. the Arian brotherhood is a prison movement. Most white people don't support racist skinhead prison gang bangers... only in your imagination.

Until the prison system gets reformed they will continue to thrive there. Liberals have made sure prisoners have so many rights that they practically run the prisons on the inside. You want to stop hardcore racism?  That would be one good place to start. All that shit should be broken up immediately and prisons should become real prisons. Put those people to work so they don't have time or the energy left to fight and be racists..make them learn something instead or make them break rocks all day if they don't want to learn.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


I disagree. KKK was formed because whites have an inferiority complex. Groups like La Raza and the Black Panthers were formed to protect their neighborhoods. Black Lives Matters was formed as a protest against white police shooting Black kids.  You cant compare them to the hate groups whites have formed.  I see you avoided and ducked my question. How is it that systemic racism can exist if most whites are not racist?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 6, 2018)

I have to ask: Why is OP worried about Jim Crow in 2018?

It's pretty much a non-issue these days. 

Do you have racism on the brain or something?


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Well, i guess a lot of people will call this a racist society as long as whites are the majority right?  Is that in itself systemic racism? The vast majority of whites don't control the system any more than the majority of kenyans control the system where they live. they pretty much just live inside that system themselves. I would say it takes time for society to change from the inside out... and it had been moving in the positive direction until about the last 8 years


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> I have to ask: Why is OP worried about Jim Crow in 2018?
> 
> It's pretty much a non-issue these days.
> 
> Do you have racism on the brain or something?


Umm. Its definitely an issue even in 2018. Thats why the thread was created.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 6, 2018)

Obama was a piece of shit.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Umm. Its definitely an issue even in 2018. Thats why the thread was created.



Do elaborate, fucktardo. Be glad I'm not calling Ms. Brooks on ya. Your English is shit, don't have me make my super-hot black English teacher slap you silly. She'd slap me silly if i butchered the language as you do.

Why is it such an issue in 2018, fucktardo?

Ms. Cox, yeah, she was hotter than all get-out.

Super-feminine  reowr.

Yeah, she was hot.

She showed us Hitler movies, too.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The original KKK claimed they were formed to protect their community... of course they turned out to be something worse. But the kkk of today is protected just like any other group by the constitution. They had all but disapeared because most people think them and their ilk are fools.... but they have somehow been made more relevant to fringe mentally unstable people or the young and impressionable looking for something to join.  And this is mostly because of an overcharged political climate which is purposely out to divide Americans.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Thats true. As long as whites are the majority and support the system of racism that benefits them we will call it a racist society. Why do whites like you always tell Blacks to be patient? How much time do you need to build up a head start? I know the vast majority of whites dont control the system. No one ever said that. I said that the vast majority of whites were racist. Thats because you are willingly being duped into believing you are superior. In a way it doesnt make sense. If I felt was superior I wouldnt agree to a system that held back those people I believed were inferior. I would just show I was better than them. Kind of like I do now.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Pfft, go wallow in your hate, asshat.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




*Why do whites like you always tell Blacks to be patient? 
*
I'm not telling anyone black to be patient... I am just of the belief that IT TAKES TIME FOR SOCIETY TO CHANGE FROM THE INSIDE OUT. Its a statement... not me telling black people to be patient.
Be impatient all you want... and there you go again trying to show I'm asserting some sort of white privelege
I cant post without you reminding me I'm a WHITE.  Do i need to call you a BLACK every time you post?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Thats pretty weak. The KKK is made relevant because whites are racists. There are plenty of highly intelligent white racists leading the dumb whites around by the nose. The political climate is only charged because Black people have said they will wait no more and we will not be quiet about it.  If complete freedom and equality is a dividing point then tough shit.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...




Holy shit, I guess you are right


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


It doesnt take a society centuries to live out the creed they profess to believe in. Whites are fine as long as Blacks are quietly patient because they want more of a head start. Anyone that thinks a society takes centuries to adopt the things it professes to fundamentally believe in is a fool.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 6, 2018)

Hey Asslips, blacks are 13% of the population, and commit 50% of the crimes, what's up with that?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Stop whining lice head.  Telling you most whites are racist is not hate. Its a fact.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Hey Asslips, blacks are 13% of the population, and commit 50% of the crimes, what's up with that?


Whats up with 99% of animal molestation being done by whites?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm immune to lice, boy.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Asslips, blacks are 13% of the population, and commit 50% of the crimes, what's up with that?
> ...



Let's get back to the 13% of population, yet commit more than 50% of the crimes thing, darky.

You could be redbone, but you're darky today. 

I know you'll report this, that's how you roll.

That's ok. I don't censor what I say ever. Zero Filter. Do not care.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Sep 6, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Hey Asslips, blacks are 13% of the population, and commit 50% of the crimes, what's up with that?


"commit", "arrested", "charged" and "convicted" are not all the same things if you're referring to the FBI statistics which if I recall correctly do not include final dispositions.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I never addressed your deflection so we cant get back to it. Any comment on me pointing out that whites are lying when they say it takes centuries for them to live up to the fundamental truths they claim they believe in?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Asslips, blacks are 13% of the population, and commit 50% of the crimes, what's up with that?
> ...


Those same stats say whites commit the vast majority of crime but I didnt want to give his deflection any life.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 6, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Asslips, blacks are 13% of the population, and commit 50% of the crimes, what's up with that?
> ...



You're jumping down a rabbit hole you really shouldn't.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Who gives a fuck?

Are you a black American, or a piece of shit?

I know plenty of good black Americans.

Some guys I grew up with.

One guy bought up all the surrounding land my family used to own.-80 because we gave that to others.

He owns 240 acres. What do you own, Asslips?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I give a fuck.  Just because I live in the US doesnt mean I condone whites being racists.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'll take that answer as jack shit. My question is why?

Why do you not own anything? Do you know who's been in this country the longest? Spanish, white, and black people. Fact.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Why dont I condone white racists? Thats a stupid question.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That is so not what I said. I asked why do not own anything?

Most black dudes (except the project ones) I grew up with owned something. Even mah boys that grew up in the projects...got to where they owned something. What's the deal with you? Do you seriously have some excuse for not owning a damn thing? I say that's bullshit.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Its not? Looks like thats exactly what youre saying. What are you trying to say? Be specific and cease with your lame attempts to go off topic.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Talk to the hand. 

You're a turd.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 6, 2018)

night_son said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...


How is he doing all that? The guy was literally citing the facts as they were. 

WoW dude!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2 (Sep 6, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Actually he's not. But you are. First by trying to divert from a false racist claim of crime, then by assuming A doesn't own anything. Why don't you own anything? Seems like you inherited what you got. Like King said, its whites who have been given everything always trying to tell us blacks how we should pull ourselves up by our  bootstraps.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> And by a white guy to boot...
> 
> 
> Before you post, especially to our white self-proclaimed conservatives on here, please have watched the video in it's entirety. And if there are any objections to his historical reference, please specify which one/s exactly.
> ...


That in the 21st Century the issues of Jim Crow and racism must be explained to conservatives at all is a sad commentary.


----------



## karpenter (Sep 6, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:
			
		

> Will we ever have a real black born in American President or is the guy from Kenya the high water mark?


Like It Or Don't
Obama's Election Was 'To Make History'
He Almost Destroyed The Democrat Party While He Was At It
Bet You Won't See Another Black Prez In Your Lifetime
Or At Least Another 40yrs


----------



## karpenter (Sep 6, 2018)

depotoo said:
			
		

> A book in which the preface says this-
> 
> I am also grateful for the support of the Open Society Institute of the Soros Foundation
> 
> ...


Try To Hide It ??
Hell, They're _Proud_  Of It !!


----------



## IM2 (Sep 6, 2018)

karpenter said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Penelope (Sep 6, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > White Protestants:
> ...



I suppose that picture hit you, those who adore the Confederate flag are now the new KKK.  You don't need the whites anymore.


----------



## Correll (Sep 6, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




We all have the right to an opinion. 


That you are pretending to not know that, is pretty much an admission by you that you cannot defend these cities' actions. 


My point is that it is wrong.


Also, in the past, I've made the point that their actions prove multiculturalism and diversity to be, at least a failure, if not always a lie.


----------



## Correll (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Your inability to tell the difference between a fact and an opinion is noted. You are laughed at. LOL!!


And I'm fine with you sharing your opinion. THis is a discussion forum. 

To be hear and whine about that fact that other people are sharing their opinions, is the type of stupid shit I expect from lefties.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 6, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Yes lets get back to that. Are they confusing race for poverty?

According to this article they are:
FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?  and 

this article: The Poverty-Crime Connection

Are they including White Collar Crime??


----------



## Correll (Sep 6, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Thank you. 


It is sad that this guy can admit that he is the one attacking, yet claim that the whites are the ones not "living and letting live".


Bat shit crazy. Liberalism really is a mental disorder.


----------



## Correll (Sep 6, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Their position is so absurd, that it is difficult to respond to it. 


The statue has been there for generations. It is not doing anything. Suddenly they decide that they have to tear it down, and anyone that disagrees with them must be vilified.


And they don't see that this is something THEY are doing?


----------



## Correll (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Hearing the same old shit, over and over again, is not education.
> ...




Actually, yes.


----------



## Correll (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > *This anti-history movement* is not about fighting "white supremacy" but attacking White Culture and heritage.
> ...




No one, has been able to offer ONE example of something new, offered in the vid, as a reason to watch it. 


That's not rejecting history. That's rejecting a waste  of time.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 6, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> Imagine that, you found one of the bazillion White Guiltists give us a treatise on 100 year old Southern Racism. Fascinating! But like all Racism claims by Blacks, institutional racism like Jim Crow has long been relegated to the dustbin of history. But yeah those Southern Democrats of the late 1800s, whoo boy they were some kind of Racists weren't they?



So were southern Republicans.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 6, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 6, 2018)

Correll said:


> No one, has been able to offer ONE example of something new, offered in the vid, as a reason to watch it.
> 
> 
> That's not rejecting history. That's rejecting a waste  of time.


What mental gymnastics, or retardation, requires a historic recitation offer something *NEW!?!??*


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Isnt it amazing that statues that have been in existence for a long time are just now offending people? I dont worship any statue, it is just a bit puzzling.
> ...


Perhaps the media didnt give it as much coverage?


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


There are some whites who think they are superior, blacks too. I believe most whites do not feel that way


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 6, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Perhaps the media didnt give it as much coverage?


Perhaps the media didn't give *WHAT* much coverage?


----------



## IM2 (Sep 6, 2018)

_Imagine that, you found one of the bazillion White Guiltists give us a treatise on 100 year old Southern Racism. Fascinating! But like all Racism claims by Blacks, institutional racism like Jim Crow has long been relegated to the dustbin of history. But yeah those Southern Democrats of the late 1800s, whoo boy they were some kind of Racists weren't they?_

I guess whites just said fuck it to dustbins.

*Institutional Racism Is Our Way of Life*
Endless studies and reports show that racism exists, whether we want to believe it or not.

*


By Jeff Nesbit, Contributor* May 6, 2015

It’s probably time to dust off some of the profound, disturbing statistics on institutional racism in America that have been painstakingly chronicled by groups like the Sentencing Project, the ACLU, American Psychological Association, the Education Department’s Civil Rights office and many others.

Because, apparently, we still don’t get it.

Let’s start with pre-school. Black pre-schoolers are far more likely to be suspended than white children, NPR reported. Black children make up 18 percent of the pre-school population, but represent almost half of all out-of-school suspensions.

Once you get to K-12, black children are three times more likely to be suspended than white children. Black students make up almost 40 percent of all school expulsions, and more than two thirds of students referred to police from schools are either black or Hispanic, says the Department of Education.

Even disabled black children suffer from institutional racism. About a fifth of disabled children are black – yet they account for 44 and 42 percent of disabled students put in mechanical restraints or placed in seclusion.

When juveniles hit the court system, it discriminates against blacks as well. Black children are 18 times more likely to be sentenced as adults than white children, and make up nearly 60 percent of children in prisons, according to the APA. Black juvenile offenders are much more likely to be viewed as adults in juvenile detention proceedings than their white counterparts.

In the workplace, black college graduates are twice as likely as whites to struggle to find jobs - the jobless rate for blacks has been double that of whites for decades. A study even found that people with “black-sounding names” had to send out 50 percent more job applications than people with “white-sounding names” just to get a call back.

And it gets worse the higher up the pay scale you go. For every $10,000 increase in pay, blacks’ percentages of holding that job falls by 7 percent compared to whites.

The disparities exist in our neighborhoods and communities. About 73 percent of whites own homes, compared to just 43 percent of blacks. The gap between median household income for whites (about $91,000) compared to blacks (about $7,000) is staggering, and that gap has tripled in just the past 25 years. The median net worth of white families is about $265,000, while it was just $28,500 for blacks.

A black man is three times more likely to be searched at a traffic stop, and six times more likely to go jail than a white person. Blacks make up nearly 40 percent of arrests for violent crimes.

Blacks aren’t pulled over (and subsequently jailed) more frequently because they’re more prone to criminal behavior. They’re pulled over much more frequently because there is an “implicit racial association of black Americans with dangerous or aggressive behavior,” the Sentencing Project found.

The numbers get ridiculous in certain parts of the country, the project found. On the New Jersey Turnpike, for instance, blacks make up 15 percent of drivers, more than 40 percent of stops and 73 percent of arrests – even though they break traffic laws at the same rate as whites. In New York City, blacks and Hispanics were three and four times as likely to be stopped and frisked as whites.

But the disparities become appalling in court.

If a black person kills a white person, they are twice as likely to receive the death sentence as a white person who kills a black person. Local prosecutors are much more likely to upgrade a case to felony murder if you’re black than if you’re white.

Juries are stacked against you if you’re black. Racial bias in jury selection is ridiculous – qualified black jurors are illegally turned away as much as 80 percent of the time in the jury selection process.

The result? About a quarter of juries in death penalty cases have no black jurors, and more than two-thirds have two or less. When a black person is accused of killing a white person – and the jury consists of five or more white males – the odds go way up for a death penalty verdict. Defense lawyers, and prosecutors, know that having just a single black man on the jury substantially changes the odds.

Black people stay in prison longer than white people – up to 20 percent longer than white people serving time for essentially similar crimes. They get much harsher sentences – black people are 38 percent more likely to be sentenced to death than white people for the same crimes.

And the color of the skin of the victims matters greatly in the punishment for capital crimes. Whites and blacks represent about half of murder victims from year to year, but 77 percent of people who are executed killed a white person, while only 13 percent of death row executions represent those who killed a black person.

I could cite hundreds of other statistics, much like these.  And we haven’t even touched on efforts to suppress voting, or unbalanced responses to riots, or the bizarre inequities in the never-ending war on drugs.

What they all point to quite clearly is that institutional racism exists in nearly ever corner of American society today, and is what is driving the tension we are seeing on the streets in urban cities. The root causes are what we must deal with, not the symptoms.

So the next time you see someone questioning whether institutional racism exists in America, there’s an obvious answer to the question. We may not like it, but pretending that it doesn’t exist isn’t right, either.

https://www.usnews.com/news/blogs/at-the-edge/2015/05/06/institutional-racism-is-our-way-of-life


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 6, 2018)

Penelope said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Hit me? Strange answer. Who doesnt need whites? Kkk is a hate group, pic did nothing for me.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 6, 2018)

For the title being "American Jim Crow & Racism Explained" OP has done about the shittiest job ever of explaining Jim Crow and racism.

I could link about 5 really good essays on the topic of explaining Jim Crow and all that, but OP is too much of a faggot for me to bother.

I could also link to the early first black Republican Congressmen that were voted in by all the citizens (except women) and they were winning, that's why the KKK was developed.

Women couldn't vote in those days.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps the media didnt give it as much coverage?
> ...


Complaints and destruction of historic property


----------



## Penelope (Sep 6, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Why did you ask about it? Apparently it bothered you.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 6, 2018)

Maid Marion suffers from white fragility.

*“White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. *These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”*_

Just like the rest of the whites who are racists here.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> And by a white guy to boot...
> 
> 
> Before you post, especially to our white self-proclaimed conservatives on here, please have watched the video in it's entirety. And if there are any objections to his historical reference, please specify which one/s exactly.
> ...


OK I watched it

Truthfully, I did not hear anything that I really did not already know.

Anyway, this video was not really all that controversial, but I do disagree with one of his fundamental premises. I got the impression that he buys into the notion that "the South" was inherently worse than the "the North"; a premise that I reject.

I shared a story that my grandfather told you already, here is another thing that I heard him say on numerous occasions:

In the South, everybody hates *******, but most people have black people in their lives that they work with, interact with and really care about. In the North, everybody loves *******, but most of them don't and won't have anything to do with any black folks on an individual basis."

His observation was not inaccurate; the institutional racism was prevalent in Dixieland, but the "hidden racism" was actually far worse and more detrimental towards the goal of actual "equal rights and equal opportunity" up North (and out West for that matter)

Here is my take on the development of the bitter racial problems that rocked our nation; Abraham Lincoln's decision on emancipation set the stage for a lot of heartbreak and problems that could have been mitigated and minimized. Slavery, as an institution, was not going to continue for much longer in our country because it was not economically sustainable, and the Republican push on Reconstruction exacerbated racial problems. Why? How? It fanned the fumes of fear, particularly in the "lower classes" or "working class". Lower class whites, although they were economically depressed, held on to the notion that "I may be po white trash, but at least I am better than a ******" - the way emancipation went down; backed by the force of an occupying army, heightened their fears and made the situation worse than it had to be.

Instead of creating opportunities for blacks within their own community, what happened was that blacks were suddenly pushed into a position that put them at odds with lower class working whites; they became "the competition" and therefore "the enemy" - a force that threatened their social status and economic security.

Wealthy whites had an incentive to push the status quo, because they wanted to protect their wealth and status, and it was really easy to fan the flames of racism, because lower class whites did indeed feel threatened (we see the same thing happening today between lower class blacks and Hispanic immigrants, legal and illegal, today)

Now, I can easily see how my observations would frustrate and even anger you; but I will say that we need to look at other minority populations that have achieved success and built wealth, namely Asians, Hispanics and Jews (Jewish folks work as an example, but I will cede that it was easier for them to assimilate into "white society" than it was for the other groups). I can also understand why you would take great offense to hear a white guy that grew up on the "right side" of social and racial privilege, point out that ending slavery by force wasn't helpful in the development of our nation (it wasn't my people that were held in bondage and exploited for the enrichment of your ancestors). However, I maintain that the forceful integration backed by military might created deeper seed of resentment than we likely would have seen if slavery ended organically

Don't get me wrong, I AM NOT saying that if we had let slavery end of its own weight or had we not pushed for African American rights in the way we had that there would have been NO racism or "growing pains"; but I do believe that the inevitable integration would have been less vitriolic and volatile.

To close, you are either going to be offended and dismiss my observation out of hand because of my use of the N word here, or you will appreciate my willingness to give you insight into what "my side" really thinks. I would submit to you that until both sides can come together and honestly hear the other viewpoint and try to understand each other, that real harmony in this area is unlikely.

.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 6, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> For the title being "American Jim Crow & Racism Explained" OP has done about the shittiest job ever of explaining Jim Crow and racism.
> 
> I could link about 5 really good essays on the topic of explaining Jim Crow and all that, but OP is too much of a faggot for me to bother.
> 
> ...


My OP was clear, watch the video and learn.

It's not about me.

The fact that YOU'RE trying to make it about me, is telling.

I like how you're "too bothered" to make multiple posts in my thread.

Carry on.

#LOLGOP #Classic #TOOFUNNY


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Maid Marion suffers from white fragility.
> 
> *“White people in North America live in a social environment that protects and insulates them from race-based stress*_. This insulated environment of racial protection builds white expectations for racial comfort while at the same time lowering the ability to tolerate racial stress, leading to what I refer to as White Fragility. *White Fragility is a state in which even a minimum amount of racial stress becomes intolerable, triggering a range of defensive moves*. *These moves include the outward display of emotions such as anger, fear, and guilt, and behaviors such as argumentation, silence, and leaving the stress-inducing situation. These behaviors, in turn, function to reinstate white racial equilibrium.”*_
> 
> Just like the rest of the whites who are racists here.



I bet I deal with more blacks on a daily basis than you, dumbass.

Some of my best friends are black, you got any white friends? I would guess NOT.

I got black friends that remember what my mama sounded like and can imitate her.

I can imitate their mom, too.

Mine is more funny though.  It is what it is.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 6, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#SOLUTIONS*



Lewdog said:


>



Regarding *MASS INCARCERATION*...

I believe 'Childhood Trauma (#ACEs) victim-survivor Oprah Winfrey offers REAL medical knowledge, as well as SOLUTIONS for greatly reducing the MASS INCARCERATION of American citizens who *THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN*, experience a traumatic, potentially life scarring childhood and teen upbringing fraught with Struggles, PAIN, Hardships, COMMUNITY FEAR, Frustrations, Uncertainty, Depression, Sorrow, Sadness, Torment, Demeaning Government Handouts, Resentment, HATE and COMMUNITY VIOLENCE!

On Sunday, March 11, 2018, during a 60 Minutes segment titled "Treating Trauma", when 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor Oprah Winfrey asks Domestic Abuse victim-survivor Belinda Pittman-McGee if she believes the cycle of Poverty, Joblessness, Homelessness and Incarceration can be solved without first addressing the issue of 'Childhood Trauma'...Mrs. Pittman-McGee immediately replies, "No."

Now that 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor Oprah Winfrey LOUDLY addressed our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, will YOU, a responsible, caring American citizen join Oprah & Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, pediatrician & CEO of the 'Center For Youth Wellness', in passionately calling for a National MOVEMENT educating American & foreign born primary child caregivers about a potentially life scarring medical disease/condition:

*"Childhood Trauma" aka
 "Adverse Childhood Experiences" (#ACEs)*
___
During a March 11, 2018 '60 Minutes' segment titled, "Treating Trauma," Oprah Winfrey, a 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor, shared knowledge regarding America's easily PREVENTABLE, though potentially life scarring *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS.

EYE-OPENING knowledge Oprah exuberantly confirms is a "game changer."

YouTube search terms: *"Oprah Winfrey 'Fixing The 'Hole In Your Soul'"*

___
The late 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim Tupac Shakur's T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E. Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment & Maltreatment *AWARENESS-PREVENTION* concept applies to American and foreign born citizens of ALL backgrounds:

T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E. - "The *Hate *U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE"** ~Tupac Shakur

“We need more people who care; you know what I’m saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that…” ~Tupac Shakur, American urban story-TRUTH-teller







 

Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 6, 2018)

dcbl said:


> OK I watched it
> 
> Truthfully, I did not hear anything that I really did not already know.
> 
> ...


The North was only better in the fact that, they at least TRIED to hide their racism, and many of the Northerners, knew it was wrong and wanted it to stop.

The South just wasn't that way, they were open, flagrant and proud of the racism, from bottom to top.

One could argue that it's a distinction w/o a difference, however, factually speaking, the South was worse for blacks as far as racism and bigotry are concerned.

It remains that way today.

As far as the rest of your post, you're privileged to hold such views, and you're white, add them together and you get...


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> As far as the rest of your post, you're privileged to hold such views, and you're white, add them together and you get...


get what?

spell it out for me


----------



## Correll (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > No one, has been able to offer ONE example of something new, offered in the vid, as a reason to watch it.
> ...




You inability to understand, that I do not want to waste my time, hearing the same old shit, rehashed and reserved, 


is just you being stupid.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > OK I watched it
> ...



Is the percentage of blacks in Atlanta higher than Jacksonville, or no? I'm thinking Jacksonville has a higher black percentage population.

I also think Jacksonville blacks are largely smarter than Atlanta ones, from personal experience. Atlanta might have redbone, but I'll take mah FL black blacks with sense any day.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 6, 2018)

dcbl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > And by a white guy to boot...
> ...



What you need to so is drop the attempts to compare what the other groups did because the groups were not enslaved . Then drop the lie about Jews being a ace. None of those groups were denied the equivalent of 15-20 trillion dollars of earned wealth. And I think you need to give whites less credit for pushing things like you did us a favor. Blacks did have a lot to do with our own freedom.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Is the percentage of blacks in Atlanta higher than Jacksonville, or no? I'm thinking Jacksonville has a higher black percentage population.



it is larger in Atlanta - and not just the city limits, metro Atlanta is 35 - 39% black, Jacksonville is 31% black



Marion Morrison said:


> I also think Jacksonville blacks are largely smarter than Atlanta ones, from personal experience. Atlanta might have redbone, but I'll take mah FL blacks with sense any day.



dude, come on,


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> And I think you need to give whites less credit for pushing things like you did us a favor. Blacks did have a lot to do with our own freedom.


what makes you think I am pushing the notion that "we did you a favor"?


----------



## IM2 (Sep 6, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > dcbl said:
> ...



You don't have any blacks any where.

Atlanta is 51 percent black. Jacksonville 30.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

dcbl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > As far as the rest of your post, you're privileged to hold such views, and you're white, add them together and you get...
> ...


so, my goal here is to have an open and honest dialogue 

I was aware that some of my observations would not be well received, but you asked for real feedback...

the real question is, where do we go from here


----------



## IM2 (Sep 6, 2018)

dcbl said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > And I think you need to give whites less credit for pushing things like you did us a favor. Blacks did have a lot to do with our own freedom.
> ...



Because if how you said this:

*Don't get me wrong, I AM NOT saying that if we had let slavery end of its own weight or had we not pushed for African American rights in the way we had that there would have been NO racism or "growing pains"; but I do believe that the inevitable integration would have been less vitriolic and volatile.*


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> You don't have any blacks any where.
> 
> Atlanta is 51 percent black. Jacksonville 30.


city limits - that is not a fair comparison

Jax is the largest city in the country (maybe even the world) by land mass, as Duval county is 100% the city limits

so, in comparing demographics, "metro Atlanta" has to be used


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


ok, fair enough, but that was not my intent

TL; DR version - the way integration went down caused more tension and hate than it had to


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 6, 2018)

dcbl said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have any blacks any where.
> ...



There's black farmers in Duval County. 

They're good people, too.

Georgia blacks..eh..some are inbred, even. Also no count.

That's just me, I guess.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 6, 2018)

Atlanta was 60% black in the late 80s.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 6, 2018)

dcbl said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > dcbl said:
> ...



Fair enough.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 6, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*



Correll said:


> The statue has been there for generations. It is not doing anything. Suddenly they decide that they have to tear it down, and anyone that disagrees with them must be vilified.



Hello, Correll. In my opinion, large numbers of apparent illogical thinking PRO BLACK minded American citizens beefing about historical monuments, that in many cases are reminders of human ignorance once embraced by our ever-evolving, imperfect human species...

...are the very same PRO BLACK minded American citizens WILLFULLY IGNORING America's potentially life scarring SYSTEMIC & GENERATIONAL Culture of Black or African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect and Maltreatment that evolved from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism!

I am referring to a Culture of Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment responsible for popular American urban story-TRUTH-tellers and 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims the late Tupac Shakur (born 1971) and Mr. Barack "My Brother's Keeper" Obama White House guest and friend Kendrick Lamar (born 1987) vividly describing in their American art and interviews the "T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E." and "Good Kid, m.A.A.d. City" Child Abuse Cultures prevalent in far too many American communities.

I am referring to a Culture of Systemic and Generational CHILD ABUSE that *THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN, *deprived Tupac and Kendrick, their childhood friends, as well as many of their elementary and JHS classmates from experiencing a *SAFE*, fairly or wonderfully happy American kid childhood.

Sadly, the traumatic, potentially life-scarring Criminal Child Abuse and Emotional Abandonment each of these men speaks about experiencing during a critical period of human/childhood development, resulted with them maturing into emotionally ill adults revealing in public they’ve been experiencing acute depression as well as Suic*dal Thoughts for most of their lives.

The same Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Maltreatment that for more than 30 years has been inspiring significant numbers of popular urban story-TRUTH-tellers to compose and promote American music art HATEFULLY informing our world that American girls, women and MOTHERS of African descent should be viewed as less than human *itches, *hores, 'hoes' or "THOTS" unworthy of being treated with basic human respect. (THOT = "That Hoe Over There")



 

Unfortunately, it's plainly evident Kendrick, Tupac as well as untold numbers of American children are being raised, nurtured and socialized by moms experiencing some type of illness preventing and impeding them from embracing and following their innate, natural maternal instinct to protect their child or children from harm.

Perhaps I'm wrong but **something** is preventing significant numbers of black or American moms of African descent from recognizing that placing *ABOVE ALL ELSE* the emotional well being of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets, will most likely result with a fairly or wonderfully happy child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adult citizen caring about their own well being (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*), as well as embracing compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful or less fortunate neighbors.

*Black American Men 'Take Control of Emotionally Troubled Women' *

___
How many of my American neighbors are familiar with the late 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim Tupac Shakur's (often misinterpreted) #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment **AWARENESS-PREVENTION** concept:

"The *Hate *U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE**" ~Tupac Shakur

"We need more people who care; you know what I'm saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that..." ~Tupac Shakur

Does the late American urban story-TRUTH-teller and 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim Tupac Shakur offer a reasonable explanation for why significant numbers of American children are being impeded, hampered or prevented from maturing into reasonably responsible, well-adjusted American teens and adults who become doctors, scientists, engineers, educators, business owners or leaders?

Does Tupac offer a reasonable explanation for why Americans of African descent are being impeded from experiencing the equality and respect all peaceful, reasonably responsible Americans are entitled to enjoy?

Tupac, an admitted emotionally ill adult who loudly spoke about experiencing childhood abuse and maltreatment during a critical period of human/childhood development, intelligently recognized not only are American kids being UNJUSTLY OPPRESSED, IMPEDED and DEPRIVED from experiencing their full human potential, as well as a SAFE, fairly or wonderfully happy American kid childhood...

...Tupac realized OUR NATION is being deprived of enjoying the potential achievements offered to ALL Americans by fairly or wonderfully happy kids maturing into reasonably responsible teens and adults caring about the future of OUR Nation, and the welfare of their peaceful, as well as less fortunate neighbors.

I believe Tupac correctly recognized Americans need to change the name of our “War On Poverty”, to *“America’s Firm Resolve to End Childhood Abuse, Emotional Neglect and Maltreatment.”



 *

*"TUPAC EXPLAINS HIS 'T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E.' CHILD ABUSE *AWARENESS* CONCEPT"*


Peace.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 6, 2018)

*In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it and solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.

“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.* According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household.

We need to consider actual fact when we start making comments about racial "progress."


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 6, 2018)

A Black Republican in Texas


There's many black Americans baby!

I was ready to vote for Herman Cain.

Too bad the Democrats kneecapped his campaign.

One of the best teachers in my life was a black man. Every student except one aced the State Final when he was a teacher. (That one student was a dumbass)

I ran into him at college, where he was a guest speaker at a NAACP meeting, yeah, that was pretty fucked up. I attended because he was the best teacher I ever had. NAACP meeting, yeah, it was all kindsa fucked up.

Yeah, I suppose he crawled into a bottle and isn't coming out. Ah well, a lot of students gained from his expertise back in the day.

You gotta look at the bright side of things.


----------



## Correll (Sep 6, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> #TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Your point on child abuse is buried by the size of your posts. YOu seem to be almost spamming.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *In 2011, DEMOS did a study named “The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”, which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it and solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.
> 
> “The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.* According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household.
> 
> We need to consider actual fact when we start making comments about racial "progress."




I am white but it is not my fault that 70% of African American kids these days are raised by a single parent. In 1960 it was 20%. This country is not more racist now than it was in the 60s. Sorry. 

If you are raised by a father and mother, you enter adulthood with more privileges than anyone else in American society, irrespective of race, ethnicity, or sex. T*hat’s why the poverty rate among two-parent black families is only 7%.*

*Compare that with a 22% poverty rate among whites in single-parent homes. Obviously the two-parent home is the decisive ADVANTAGE.*


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 6, 2018)

Correll said:


> Your point on child abuse is buried by the size of your posts. YOu seem to be almost spamming.



Hello, Correll. I've noticed folks often resort to name calling when they are unwilling or unable to offer an intelligent reply to my thoughts, concerns and opinions, as well as the evidence of SYSTEMIC Child Abuse I share.

Peace.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 6, 2018)

dcbl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > As far as the rest of your post, you're privileged to hold such views, and you're white, add them together and you get...
> ...


White Privilege.

But you knew that was coming, didntcha?


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 6, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#SOLUTIONS*



MarcATL said:


> White Privilege.
> 
> But you knew that was coming, didntcha?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Did you miss my post? Color is not the critical factor. Two parents is.


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


White privilege is a lie.

I am a white person, I know.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> White Privilege.
> 
> But you knew that was coming, didntcha?


no, I was almost expecting a charge of racism...

fwiw, I am not one that denies that white privilege exists; I do believe that it is over-used as a talking point/excuse; but I do not deny that it happens


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 6, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> A Black Republican in Texas
> 
> 
> There's many black Americans baby!
> ...


Herman's a hack. Good riddance.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 6, 2018)

dcbl said:


> no, I was almost expecting a charge of racism...
> 
> fwiw, I am not one that denies that white privilege exists; I do believe that it is over-used as a talking point/excuse; but I do not deny that it happens


What's the excuse?

It's just a fact, like how water is wet.

Can you cite some examples of folk using it as an "excuse?" I'm curious to see how that looks.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > dcbl said:
> ...


not entirely a lie, but overused like the whole race card thing is

it is also executed by blacks believe it or not

in Atlanta, a black kid that gets caught for fare evasion (sneaking into a MARTA train station) will likely get more time in the ACDC (Atlanta City Detention Center) than I white kid caught shoplifting (Atlanta is run by black folks)


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Did you miss my post? Color is not the critical factor. Two parents is.


I'm sure you believe that to be true.

But put a white person from a 1-parent home and a black person from a 1-parent home in the same situation and who does society reward more? All things being the same.

You can't escape this country's original sin bub, just can't.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Did you miss my post? Color is not the critical factor. Two parents is.
> ...



A huge  PRIVILEGE is Two-Parent Privilege. If you are raised by a father and mother, you enter adulthood with more privileges than anyone else in American society, irrespective of race, ethnicity, or sex. That’s why the poverty rate among two-parent black families is only 7%. Compare that with a 22% poverty rate among whites in single-parent homes.

Single parents is a primary issue. If you want to talk privilege, Affirmative Action is a privilege, quotas are a privilege. Explain why 70% of African American kids are raised by one parent (was 20% in the 60s). Explain why African Americans commit 50% of the crimes when they comprise only 13% of the population? Is that due to "white privilege"?

Do you really believe it is beneficial to teach an entire generation of African American kids and teens that Ameirca is racist to a point where they cannot overcome it? This is an utter lie and hurts them more than helps them. Would it not make more sense to teach ALL young people not to become single parents? 

I am Jew. My people have a history of oppression dating back 1000s of years. I don't feel as though anyone owes me anything.


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 6, 2018)

dcbl said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


It is a lie.

White people are treated like 2nd class citizens under the law today. That is why the left in this country literally laughs at white South Africans who are pleading for their lives and the pathetic right doesn't fight for the human dignity of those people for fear that they will be accused of supporting "white supremacists" from Apartheid.

White people are repeatedly attacked for and even denied our right to assembly and free speech in THIS country.

That is far more heinous than black govt officials punishing the worst elements of their cities to attempt to keep their cities reasonably safe for businesses and families. I know plenty of black cities DO NOT punish their youth for much more serious crimes(i.e Baltimore).


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Did you miss my post? Color is not the critical factor. Two parents is.
> ...


The black person who doesn't feel like they have to commit suicide or OD on drugs due to the fact that black organizations exist and white organizations do not.

Just ask my now dead stepbrother.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You have always been laughed at. Not only for your opinions but the stupidity in which they are mired.

Its a fact that Blacks have always had an issue with confederate statues you moron. How someone could be this clueless about this fact is sad but completely and understandably amusing in your case. Youre like the local town idiot.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Correll said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Only someone with a learning disability can think this makes sense. Now youre whining because I attack whites that cant live and let live. You really think I'm just going to sit back and let recessives do what they want to without some opposition? You silly ass whiteboy. I'm not that sit back and take it type. I'm that type that is going to make you think 3 times before you ever get bold enough to disrespect me.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > No one, has been able to offer ONE example of something new, offered in the vid, as a reason to watch it.
> ...


All the time he has wasted asking if there was something new he could have watched the video about 20 times by now.  I think he is too stupid to understand no one can read his mind to see if he already knows any of the content in the video. What a buffoon.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


You are entitled to your opinion. However, I ask again. How can systemic racism exist without the support of the majority?  So far all you whites that disagree that most whites are racist have avoided answering this question. You must have some answer to this dont you?


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 6, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*



AzogtheDefiler said:


> Do you really believe it is beneficial to teach an entire generation of African American kids and teens that Ameirca is racist to a point where they cannot overcome it? This is an utter lie and hurts them more than helps them. Would it not make more sense to teach ALL young people not to become single parents?



Hello, Azog, as well as fellow USMB members. I am curious to learn your thoughts and opinions about info shared by this apparent caring, concerned American wife and mom to one daughter?

Sadly, I believe Lady Mocha is addressing a specific population of American females who most all of President Barack "My Brother's Keeper" and Mrs. Michelle "Girl Power" Obama's American urban story-TRUTH-teller friends and WH guests HATEFULLY denigrate as less than human *itches and *hores or 'hoes' undeserving of being treated with basic human respect.





*"BLACK MOTHERS CORRUPTING THEIR DAUGHTER'S"* ~LadyMocha

 (Skip Lady Mocha's intro by fast forwarding to 7:59)

*"Young Mothers Are Poisoning the black community" *~LadyMocha

*_______*​*
"Black women are destroying themselves and black men"* ~BlacksUnited - Alexis Erika Published on Mar 7, 2014


Peace.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > dcbl said:
> ...


You have to go pickup your white privilege now days. You cant lay on your ass and expect it to be delivered. This is why you have failed in life.  Go take a bath. Get a haircut and use deodorant. Go outside your trailer park and seek employment. Once you do that you can compete with college educated Blacks for a job even though you barely got your HS Diploma..


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


My High School diploma is worth more than most college degrees these days.

But of course I didn't go to a worthless local public high school, so that mostly explains why.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Thats how it works for white people so I agree.  Therein lies your privilege. Thanks for admitting that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So being a Jew, I am privileged? Do tell.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> #TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Single parenting is a bad idea for any race/religion/etc.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> You have always been laughed at. Not only for your opinions but the stupidity in which they are mired.
> 
> Its a fact that Blacks have always had an issue with confederate statues you moron. How someone could be this clueless about this fact is sad but completely and understandably amusing in your case. Youre like the local town idiot.


For people like Correll and his ilk, it's more willful than sad. Which speaks volumes to their character.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


It is overused and overplayed

But black people are jailed at a higher rate than Whites for the same crimes, the also receive longer sentence on average, yes "classism" plays a role, but it happens, and it happens in areas run by blacks as well

I don't believe that it is a factor in what opportunities are availae in 2018, and I think that blacks and liberals confuse "cronyism" interchangeably with the term


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > #TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*
> ...


Single parent homes and the shortage of positive role models in the black community is a huge part of the problem, black folks that reject this notion are equally unhelpful towards making things better as are Whites that deny that blacks (especially lower income blacks) face unique challenges in their quest to get ahead


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


No Jews are Black. You must be one of those fake white Jews.


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You mean my "privilege" of doing work study for 3 years so that my middle class parents could afford to send me to a serious school after taking out loans?

Yeah, it is such evidence of privilege that white parents have to actually spend thousands of dollars on each of their childrens' high school educations(and sometimes elementary and middle school too)just so they can actually learn from a serious curriculum to then have their children be put in the back of the line in terms of employment and college acceptance if they didn't end up getting the limited scholarships that are not even exclusive to white kids.

White privilege is just as much of a lie in America as it is in South Africa. The right is just too stupid to realize this and the left is too evil to care.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


You sound like an idiot. If my children hadnt been smart or talented enough to get scholarships I would be paying as well you moron.  You could have gotten a scholarship or a grant. You were just too lazy to look for them.


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 6, 2018)

dcbl said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...


They don't.

Lower income whites have it much worse. That is why the opioid crisis exists.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Must be. I wish the Nazis realized that when they executed 90% of my family.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

dcbl said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...


Where do you think that dynamic comes from?  How does the US contribute to single parent homes in the US?  How does the US contribute to the perception that there are no positive role models in Black communities?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I'm pretty sure they knew. However Hitler was a lot like Drumpf in his ability to convince idiots to believe anything he said.


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You are an idiot. I was talking about high school expenses, expenses that non-white parents don't usually pay(even some of the non-white parents who send their kids to private school don't usually pay).

White parents get less from a well rounded education given to their kids even when they pay much more. That is not even mentioning the thousands of dollars going to their children's activities that are not promoted anywhere near as much as basketball or football.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Idiots...? Those in glass houses should not throw stones. You sir are an epitome of one.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Those low income whites just want to get high. We should lock them up.  Sound familiar?  That was Regans war on drugs against crack. The fact no one wants to lock you poor whites up for using opioids should let you know about your white privilege.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Says the white guy that believes he is Jewish.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Hmmm...so now you're an expert on who is or is not Jewish? I am really tan. Does that help my cause?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


So now youre claiming that white parents at the same income level as non white parents have to pay expenses non white parents dont pay in high school?  You gotta provide some kind of proof of this.


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > dcbl said:
> ...


No, idiot.

Not locking them up destroys the communities and causes more suicides and ODs.

Locking up all or even just most of the drug users would help the poor white communities a great deal.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How did that protest go for you? Still hate all white people? Captain Racist. LOL.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I wouldnt consider myself an expert. I just know what the bible says. 

It doesnt help your cause if you consider yourself white. White peoples tan is a fleeting thing.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


It fizzled out. Never hated any white people. No white person is capable of causing that emotion. I have a white god daughter.


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Non-white parents pretty much all send their kids to public schools, which costs nothing.

White parents are increasingly forced to send their kids to private schools because of how terrible the public schools are, and private schools can cost as much as a community college.

You are an idiot if you think that balances out any time.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Bible is a book of fiction. Congrats.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 6, 2018)

dcbl said:


> Single parent homes and the shortage of positive role models in the black community is a huge part of the problem, black folks that reject this notion are equally unhelpful towards making things better as are Whites that deny that blacks (especially lower income blacks) face unique challenges in their quest to get ahead



Hello, dcbl. If you have the time perhaps you could briefly share with me the challenges you write about?

*"blacks (especially lower income blacks) face unique challenges in their quest to get ahead."

Peace.




 
*


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


So why arent the opioid users being locked up en masse? Instead I see commercials about them trying to get help.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How proud her parents must be....and you lie.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I hear you and I think there is merit in what you are saying


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


So is Harry Potter but they described all the people racially correct didnt they?  Believing the bible is a book of fiction is not a valid excuse for denying the Hebrews were Black.


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Because white drug users help the agenda along.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Her fathers a bum and her mom has been my friend since we were both 20. If that makes you feel better I will allow it.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


So you dont see the privileged in this?  Blacks get incarceration, single parent homes, communities destroyed, and whites get sympathy.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Where do you think that dynamic comes from? How does the US contribute to single parent homes in the US? How does the US contribute to the perception that there are no positive role models in Black communities?


I think that black men are locked up and charged with crimes, especially petty crimes, at a higher rate than white colks

I think we have WAY too many people incarcerated 

I think this is a contributing factor, but I also think that the black community needs to stand up and use peer pressure and public shaming when black men just walk away from their responsibilities, especially when kids are involved


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

dcbl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you think that dynamic comes from? How does the US contribute to single parent homes in the US? How does the US contribute to the perception that there are no positive role models in Black communities?
> ...



*"...but I also think that the black community needs to stand up and use peer pressure and public shaming when black men just walk away from their responsibilities, especially when kids are involved"*

What makes you think this doesnt happen?  Obviously you dont know any Black people if you think this is true.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Olive complexion not black. As I said, I tan really easily and do not burn. If I lived in ancient Damascus you'd think I was black or very dark skinned for sure. In terms of Harry Potter, I will leave the children's books to you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So now both her father and godfather are bums? Poor kid.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Where does it say the Hebrews were olive colored in the bible?  I can show you quite a few places it says they were Black.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


No just her father.  Shes doing great. I just dropped her off at college at NYU.


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Nope.

Whites get dead kids, childless, single owned homes in ghost towns that used to be small cities.

Black people get pity, charity, and eventually they and their children reap the benefits of a "progressive" society with welfare and other government programs that they did not pay for.


This is why the white population drops off a cliff while black populations in the west continue to stay steady or grow exponentially while being supposedly "oppressed".

White privilege is only believed to exist by very stupid white people.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 6, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



So, if white children who do not receive the benefits of a private school education, where and how are they being "put to the back of the line" in the workforce?

The common argument is that they are losing out to the beneficiaries of AA. 

But that makes no sense, because even as the relative population size of white people becomes smaller, their share of the better paying jobs in management capacities remains constant.

You can't blame what you're stating on the presence of Hispanics. Generally, they do the jobs that no one else wants to do. 

The black population is not displacing whites out the workforce. The unemployment rates of the black population prove that.

So who is this ubiquitous presence that is causing the woes of white millennials like you?

That's an honest question.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > Single parent homes and the shortage of positive role models in the black community is a huge part of the problem, black folks that reject this notion are equally unhelpful towards making things better as are Whites that deny that blacks (especially lower income blacks) face unique challenges in their quest to get ahead
> ...


Depressed black areas can be scary and dangerous, why? That's a different topic...

Oftentimes, black kids that try to get ahead or "do the right thing" are ostricized for "acting white" or "being an uncle Tom"

This is also due to "classism", my wife teaches in one of the top school districts in AL - black kids that grew up in the district absolutely face peer pressure from the black kids that come in from depressed areas, despite the FACT that their parents are sacrificing to move into more expensive apartments to give their kids a better opportunity (these parents are coming in hoping that the peer pressure will work the other way, and it does, but not right away)

Black's have not done a good job of "creating a culture of opportunities" like their Asian and Hispanic (and Jewish) counterparts have

And, as I have already stated, black folks face longer sentences and are arrested at a higher rate for petty crimes, this is done in areas where blacks are in charge at basically the same rate as in other areas


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> What makes you think this doesnt happen? Obviously you dont know any Black people if you think this is true.


Why was the preacher at Aretha Franklin's funeral so soundly ostricized for saying this then?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

dcbl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you think this doesnt happen? Obviously you dont know any Black people if you think this is true.
> ...


I would say for a couple of reasons. However, you didnt answer my question.  Dont deflect.


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 6, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Because the poorest whites are simply dying and the poorest blacks are counted as unemployed.

It is extremely obvious.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I am not saying it does not happen at all, I am saying that the peer pressure to misbehave is more prevelant 

and I know plenty of black people


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 6, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



And they are dying for what reason? Suicide? Or a downward spiral into drug abuse? Statistics prove that impoverished blacks, more often than not, are more likely to be incarcerated for  a longer sentence than the average impoversihed white.


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 6, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


And the poor white is much more likely to commit suicide or OD on drugs.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

dcbl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dcbl said:
> ...



I doubt you know any Black people with a claim like that. I grew up in a ghetto and I had more peer pressure to become a success than "misbehave".


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Sounds like a lack of coping skills or poor genetics even though the system has been rigged to support them since the inception of this country. No wonder so many whites killed themselves during the great depression.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 6, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



And why would that be? Suicide and drug use that leads to despair and ultimately suicide, are personal choices.

Are you implying that it's due to anti white discrimination? 

Or is it possible that the root cause could be despair based on a sense of entitlement that ends up being unfulfilled?


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


White people don't have racist churches they can go to to feel better about themselves.

We also don't have a NAACP equivalent or a pro-white television station.

All of these things would dramatically decrease the number of white drug users and suicides.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 6, 2018)

#TheLargerIssue #Fatherlessness #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth #Solutions



dcbl said:


> Depressed black areas can be scary and dangerous, why? That's a different topic...



Hi again, dcbl. Thanks for taking the time to reply to my question about challenges faced by our black or fellow American citizens of African descent.

From personal experience, I will add that in addition to being scary and dangerous, people residing or WORKING in struggling black American neighborhoods regularly face emotional stresses, as well as genuine FEARS for their family, friend's and neighbor's SAFETY, as well as concerns for their emotional well being.

MY BROOKLYN, NY ROOKIE COP IGNORANCE




 

dcbl, in this 16:00 NSFW YouTube broadcast (experiencing a few brief wi-fi interruptions), native Chicagoan and active YouTube broadcaster James Hawthorne BOLSTERS your reply to me by offering his American neighbors common sense as well as "from the streets" insights for why single or married primary child caregivers who do everything right when raising and nurturing their child, are still at risk of losing him of her to the STREET GANGSTA CULTURES prevalent in far too many American communities?

If you, or other USMB members have the time to listen to James Hawthorne passionately speak about his experiences, I'd like to read your honest opinion about his thoughts, concerns as well as PAIN when witnessing and describing a specific population of black or American teen and adult MOTHERS of African descent he believes are impeding or depriving untold numbers of American children and teens from experiencing a SAFE, fairly or wonderfully happy American kid childhood all Americans have a right, as well as ABSOLUTE NEED to experience during a critical period of human/childhood development.

Do you believe our apparent caring, concerned fellow citizen James Hawthorne is speaking about a potentially life scarring *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS?

*"(Most) Black Women are the reason for the ignorance and killing done by (Most) Black Men" *~James Hawthorne "Ghetto News Network"


*Peace.



 *


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 6, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


More like it is despair based on a sense that a magical safety net called white privilege will assure their survival that ends up with the realization that white people are literally the only people who can be legally racially discriminated against.

Not to mention the bullshit about how white people don't have our own culture that directly leads to heavy drinking and drug usage "culture" to counter that sense of emptiness that idiot white Democrat kids have.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


White people have the KKK, Nazi, Skinheads etc etc not to mention white churches.

White people dont need a NAAWP. They have the executive, judical, and legislative branches of government under their control.

Every channel on TV besides BET and Telemundo is a pro white channel.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 6, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



The vast majority of media sources are predominantly white. The NAACP was founded by a combination of progressive whites and blacks who demanded equality in an era when equality as we know it was non existent.

As far as "racist churches" go. In the not to distant past, blacks in America had nowhere else to go except churches, for help, structure and a sense of belonging.

What "racist churches" exist now that you are referring to?

If the 9 blacks that were killed by Dylan Roof IN CHURCH, had been more racist, he surely could not have just walked in and slaughtered them. 

Could he?


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Pure bullshit.

"White" churches are simply predominately white churches that aren't even allowed to call themselves historically white, much less conduct themselves like one.

Republicans haven't done a damn thing for white people and Democrats hate us. 

Every channel on TV is anti-white. Even Fox News.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> I doubt you know any Black people with a claim like that. I grew up in a ghetto and I had more peer pressure to become a success than "misbehave".


most of the black people I know are middle class, upper middle class or actually wealthy

however, my employment over the last 2 years had me working with schools, including ALL of the schools in the city of Birmingham

I ran into a lot of apathy in the inner city schools, moreso than in predominantly black schools in rural areas

Business leaders in the "white" or wealthier areas were much more receptive to branding themselves with the schools and making donations than their counterparts in the inner city (many business owners in the inner city flat out told me that they just did not see the value in supporting or sponsoring the schools from a business standpoint - take that however you want)

also, as I mentioned before, my wife is a teacher in a top flight public school here in metro Birmingham, she has seen 1st hand how the peer pressure works, even in a wealthy area

lastly, when single moms are the norm and they have to push themselves just to make ends meet, it can be difficult to counter the negative pressure to fit in with the "cool crowd"

I can't help but feel like you are being obtuse here...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Your constant whining is getting boring. Whites control this country and have done so since inception. They have created a system to give you a head start to the detriment of other races. Its not the fault of other whites that you are a failure. The sooner you learn to take advantage of the opportunities given to you by other whites the sooner you will become a success. Your lack of initiative is appalling. Stop your crying.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

also, this sign was STILL UP just a few weeks ago here in Bham, it may be still there, I may drive by today just to see...


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Your constant whining is getting boring. Whites control this country and have done so since inception. They have created a system to give you a head start to the detriment of other races. Its not the fault of other whites that you are a failure. The sooner you learn to take advantage of the opportunities given to you by other whites the sooner you will become a success. Your lack of initiative is appalling. Stop your crying.


you are just trolling with this statement


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 6, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Being predominately white solely because of the demographics of the country means absolutely nothing. Most media outlets are owned by Jews with an ax to grind btw.

And white people can't even discuss race in their churches while their churches are busy prioritizing illegals and refugees.

Dylan Roof was a kid who grew up believing in white privilege. When white privilege didn't materialize Dylan took to using drugs and eventually decided to end it all via the death penalty.

Few black churches will reject white people, but that is not because they are not racist, it is because they know the white liberal types who sometimes appear will not do anything but grin as they issue their typical anti-white and anti-western sermons.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

dcbl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt you know any Black people with a claim like that. I grew up in a ghetto and I had more peer pressure to become a success than "misbehave".
> ...


I cant help but feeling you are parroting the beliefs of racists. I can only go on my experience which was one where the only peer pressure I felt was to succeed.  I was taught to "come up" in whatever manner made me successful. I was taught and heard constantly that a man takes care of his responsibilities and provides a stable home for his children. This was in the ghetto so I know for certain in financially better off Black communities the message was even more enforced.  Those that succumbed to the lure of fast money (all money aint good money) typically ended up dead or in prison. They were examples of what not to do and how to earn a ticket to a prolonged vacation in prison away from your family.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

dcbl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Your constant whining is getting boring. Whites control this country and have done so since inception. They have created a system to give you a head start to the detriment of other races. Its not the fault of other whites that you are a failure. The sooner you learn to take advantage of the opportunities given to you by other whites the sooner you will become a success. Your lack of initiative is appalling. Stop your crying.
> ...


Not at all. This dude is constantly whining about his terrible life. Hes white and no one is going to convince me he has it bad when all he has to do is stop being lazy.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

dcbl said:


>



 A meme? Really?  Looks like S. Africa or some place in europe to me.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


why has this preacher not been crucified in his community or the media for his blatant racism???


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

dcbl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dcbl said:
> ...


I dont see whats racist about this guy from those pictures.  Can you elaborate?


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> I dont see whats racist about this guy from those pictures. Can you elaborate?


if there was a sign at a church in a white neighborhood that said "White folks should stay out Black Churches" - would you consider that racist?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

dcbl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I dont see whats racist about this guy from those pictures. Can you elaborate?
> ...


Depends on the reasons why. Now can you explain why you think what this pastor is saying is racist?  I'm guessing you think because he doesnt have a picture of a white Jesus hanging in his church?


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 6, 2018)

Penelope said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Lol, assume much? It didnt bother me at all. I was asking what the point was in posting it. We all know kkk is a despicable cult.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Now can you explain why you think what this pastor is saying is racist?


I'm not going any further down this rabbit hole

I will say this, there are plenty of white folks that have tried to step up and get involved in meaningful ways to make things better that feel that they have been unfairly branded as racist that have thrown their hands up and said "fuck it"

again, take that however you want


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Most white people have no power or authority for you to associate them with being systemic.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

dcbl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Now can you explain why you think what this pastor is saying is racist?
> ...


Youre the one that started digging the hole. You came out of left field with that one.

I think the problem with most white people is their inherent racist views. You seem to think you know best. If you want to get involved teach your fellow whites not to be racist. I dont need or desire your presence in my community trying to tell me whats best for me.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


You dont seem to understand the meaning of systemic. Every white person has power in such a dynamic.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 6, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



I for one hadn't seen that photo from Long Branch.  And it does a credible job explaining how the Klan spread into the north, midwest and west and was a powerful influence in its time.  Which also reflects the underlying atmosphere that fueled it to do that in the first place.

ALL of that examines our history.  It also dispels multiple historical myths, which makes everybody's perspective clearer.  If you don't know where you've been, then you can't tell where you're going.

I still don't get how y'all object to the existence of history.  If it's not what you're interested in at the time, just fucking don't read it until you're ready to.  Ain't rocket surgery.

Fer fuxsake, I come across hundreds of threads or stories about shit I have no interest in, even though they may be valid and true.  Know what I do?  I move on to the next one.  What would be the point in whining that "waaah, I don't wanna read about the gross national product, take it away"?


----------



## Penelope (Sep 6, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Well they are back just without the uniforms.  You might not be among them, but if you hang the Confederate flag you are.  We have one flag and that is the US Flag.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



COLOR - JewishEncyclopedia.com

What did ancient Israelites look like?

*David was probably red-haired or golden haired.*
David, King of Israel, was also an "Admoni" (1-Samuel 16:22) meaning red or golden haired. On the other hand "Admoni" in the case of Esau may connote 'brownish."

The words translated above as "ruddy" in Hebrew are "*Admoni*".
This usually means "red-haired" or even golden haired. It was a feature of David that is noted, repeated, and which evidently stood out. It may not have been a common phenomenon. It is what David was noted for. Red hair is immediately noticeable.
It also seems to have been a cause of prejudice.
Goliath the Philistine giant disdained David BECAUSE he had red hair.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Penelope said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Was this you at the DNC?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Sep 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> _Imagine that, you found one of the bazillion White Guiltists give us a treatise on 100 year old Southern Racism. Fascinating! But like all Racism claims by Blacks, institutional racism like Jim Crow has long been relegated to the dustbin of history. But yeah those Southern Democrats of the late 1800s, whoo boy they were some kind of Racists weren't they?_
> 
> I guess whites just said fuck it to dustbins.
> 
> ...


Thanks IM2.  I bookmarked your link for easy access when the usual suspects start with their "but what institutional racism exists TODAY!?!" bullshit.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You are mistaken. What power do i have that you do not have?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Sorry dude. Admoni or adamah is a reddish brown color just like so many Black people. This is where Adam got his name. The translation by whites left out that specific point in an attempt to fool whites into believing the Hebrews were white. Theres even a book by a white guy on this.  I suggest you do some research. You can start by figuring out this passage.

*Lamentations 4:8
Their visage is blacker than a coal; they are not known in the streets: their skin cleaveth to their bones; it is withered, it is become like a stick.*

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CMUSGIE/?tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


You have the power of belonging to the race that controls the resources and opportunities.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Youre the one that started digging the hole. You came out of left field with that one.


maybe, the point I was trying to make is that there is most certainly a double standard applied to whites and blacks for saying and doing the same things



Asclepias said:


> I think the problem with most white people is their inherent racist views. You seem to think you know best. If you want to get involved teach your fellow whites not to be racist. I dont need or desire your presence in my community trying to tell me whats best for me.



this statement and general attitude is part of the problem here, and you are not alone in holding this view

I don't think I know best, but I am convinced that my observations are not far off the mark, many leaders in the black community feel the same way

your last statement is a great example of why a lot of white folks have thrown their hands up in frustration on this issue

I have been civil, polite and respectful; and you have given me many easy opportunities to respond with snark, I am going to move forward with that here, but only mildly - if you don't want my input, quit asking for my money in the form of higher taxes and for quota based opportunities...

I will close with this, it isn't about "telling you what is best for you"; it is about realistically identifying the problem and finding workable solutions


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 6, 2018)

Penelope said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


I dont have a confederate flag


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How about I just look in the mirror? LOL

I have listed multiple sources not just one. Lastly, no one denies that ancient people in Israel had darker skin.  You do realize that we all initially came from Africa. Some skin got lighter as we moved north. You stating that I am not a real Jew is comical.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Thats like saying you are black, you can control all blacks.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

dcbl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Youre the one that started digging the hole. You came out of left field with that one.
> ...


Next time you should announce your point before blind siding me with some random claim of racist views by a preacher.

You can be convinced. I dont mind that. However, that doesnt change my conviction that you are miles off the mark. 

I'm not concerned with what whites are frustrated with. Its apparent you arent frustrated with the things that hinder Black success like white racism. Thats all that I am concerned with.   I appreciate you being civil and not responding with snark. However, it really doesnt make a difference. Ignorance stated in a civil manner is still ignorance. You cant dress it up and call knowledge just because you were civil when you said it.

I have never asked for your money. I have never asked you for quotas. The only thing I ask is for you to get out of the way and let me outwork you instead of trying to hold me back with your racist obstacle course.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Are you a good hoops player?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Not at all. Its more like saying you belong to the race that controls the resources and opportunities that are systemically denied Blacks.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why is the NBA 75% black? Country is only 13% black?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dcbl said:
> ...


I was good enough to get paid for playing in my youth.  Why do you ask?


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> I have never asked for your money. I have never asked you for quotas. The only thing I ask is for you to get out of the way and let me outwork you instead of trying to hold me back with your racist obstacle course.


glad you feel that way, you should start voting for republicans, especially Trump


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Because the vast majority of white guys from the US are intimidated since Blacks integrated the NBA.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

dcbl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I have never asked for your money. I have never asked you for quotas. The only thing I ask is for you to get out of the way and let me outwork you instead of trying to hold me back with your racist obstacle course.
> ...


Why would I vote for a party of racists led by a racist?  Thats exactly what I am trying to destroy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Would you agree that blacks are on average better than whites? So you have privilege in that sport?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



But they aren't in baseball? I think you know the real answer.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> A huge  PRIVILEGE is Two-Parent Privilege. If you are raised by a father and mother, you enter adulthood with more privileges than anyone else in American society, irrespective of race, ethnicity, or sex. That’s why the poverty rate among two-parent black families is only 7%. Compare that with a 22% poverty rate among whites in single-parent homes.
> 
> Single parents is a primary issue. If you want to talk privilege, Affirmative Action is a privilege, quotas are a privilege. Explain why 70% of African American kids are raised by one parent (was 20% in the 60s). Explain why African Americans commit 50% of the crimes when they comprise only 13% of the population? Is that due to "white privilege"?
> 
> ...


With all this, you still failed to respond to my statement.

Specically, I posed the question, 1-parent white, 1-parent black, all things being equal...who does society reward more?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How is Trump racist? You seem to be more racist than him. You just said I wasn't a real Jew. LOL.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Its kind of apparent that Blacks are better at hoop because the NBA is level playing field and Blacks outwork the whites.  Its not privilege. White boys can work just as hard and be good.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > A huge  PRIVILEGE is Two-Parent Privilege. If you are raised by a father and mother, you enter adulthood with more privileges than anyone else in American society, irrespective of race, ethnicity, or sex. That’s why the poverty rate among two-parent black families is only 7%. Compare that with a 22% poverty rate among whites in single-parent homes.
> ...



Your question is stupid. Society doesn't reward anyone. Are you asking if all things are equal does the white kid have a better shot at success? 

If they both have only one parent, they are equally disadvantaged. The harder working kid will succeed.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dcbl said:
> ...


Saying you arent a real Jew isnt racist. Its just a fact.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



But they work harder in baseball? The world is a level playing field. Capitalism only sees green not black and white.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It is your opinion. You're not from Africa so you're not a real black. Fair? 

See how stupid you sound. So in your opinion Hitler killed 6 mil fake Jews? LOL. You're dumb.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


What do you think the real answer is?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



They are genetically superior to play that sport. Just like the Scandanavians are genetically superior when it comes to lifting and Jews when it comes to financial matters.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


No its a fact.  Yes I am from Africa but you dont have to be from Africa to be Black. 

Youre the only one that sounds stupid. You think Black people are only from Africa.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Your question is stupid. Society doesn't reward anyone. Are you asking if all things are equal does the white kid have a better shot at success?
> 
> *If they both have only one parent, they are equally disadvantaged. The harder working kid will succeed.*


Too bad American history hasn't born this out.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Not sure who works harder in baseball. The world is not a level playing field. If it was there would be no racial discrimination towards Blacks in other professions.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


you are being purposefully obtuse or you are ignorant here

"Jewish" is not a race, it is a religion

you are saying that he is not a Mediterranean Jew

he was drawing an analogy, I am finding it hard to believe that you didn't pick up on that

so, I am thinking "obtuse" and not "ignorant"


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


So now youre claiming genetic superiority. If that was the case why dont pure blooded Africans dominate in the NBA?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Your question is stupid. Society doesn't reward anyone. Are you asking if all things are equal does the white kid have a better shot at success?
> ...



How so? Are you looking at stats? Is the NBA racist? 13% of the US is black. 75% of the NBA is black. 70% of the NFL is black. Please explain.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Your question is stupid. Society doesn't reward anyone. Are you asking if all things are equal does the white kid have a better shot at success?
> ...


a white kids living with just mom has a better chance at success than a black kid with a single mom living in the inner city

but that is more of a reflection of "classism" than "white privilege"


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

dcbl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


he drew a stupid analogy since being Black isnt a religion.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



They do when they get a chance to play. What do you mean? Joel Embiid, Olajuwon, Bol, Thon Maker...same in Europe. Keep in mind you have to develop those skills too and the fact that all those mentioned started playing later in their life (teens) and still made the highest level illustrates how good they are naturally and superior genetically.

I have zero issue stating that on AVERAGE blacks are superior athletes to any other race. None. Don't care if you think that makes me racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


White boys are easily intimidated in the more physical sports would be my guess.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Judaism is an ethnicity (to some) and religion(to most).

I am not overly religious. Not at all actually but I am still a Jew. I wear the symbol. I am pro Israel. I get very dark in the sun...maybe darker than you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



The physical part the whites do fine in--- O LINE, D Line. But skill positions such as CB, RB, WR...the blacks dominate. In hoops the white guys are the enforcer centers...the blacks are the skilled players. So it is not physicality. Try again.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Of the guys you listed only Hakeem is considered great and he is an entire generation removed. Having a few Africans is not domination. There are exponentially more american Blacks that dominate the game.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Is Giannis not great? Embiid is pretty dominant. Bol was pretty good for never playing HS ball really. Maker is still young. 

Want more: Serge Ibaka, Luol Deng? Remember Africa is 3rd world. Kids don't get sneakers or nice courts to practice and still they have more players in the NBA than say Russia, which is organized or Greece or England.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Steve Nash was an enforcer? Gordon Hayward? JJ Redock? Kyle Korver? Ryan Anderson? You must be drunk man. 

Where are all the white American NBA players?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Giannas and Embild are good players. They arent great. They havent done anything yet.  You have to be joking about Serge and Luol. They are role players.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 6, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Most white people have no power or authority for you to associate them with being systemic.


This is too funny.

Miss, do you mind posting what your definition, or understanding of "systematic racism" is?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Steve Nash was awesome and an MVP...Hayward is really good. Redick is a shooter. You named THREE. I can name many more of physical white guys.

Plumlees, Baynes, Gasol bros., Theis, Love, Steven Adams, Olynyk, Nurkic, Leonard, Leuer, Sabonis...

We can go back to Laimbeer too. You are dumb. Again 13% black pop. 75% of the NBA is black. Seems like privilege to me.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Sep 6, 2018)

dcbl said:


> Abraham Lincoln's decision on emancipation set the stage for a lot of heartbreak and problems that could have been mitigated and minimized. Slavery, as an institution, was not going to continue for much longer in our country because it was not economically sustainable, and the Republican push on Reconstruction exacerbated racial problems. Why? How? It fanned the fumes of fear, particularly in the "lower classes" or "working class". *Lower class whites, although they were economically depressed, held on to the notion that "I may be po white trash, but at least I am better than a ******" *- the way emancipation went down; backed by the force of an occupying army, heightened their fears and made the situation worse than it had to be.
> 
> Instead of creating opportunities for blacks *within their own community*, what happened was that *blacks were suddenly pushed into a position that put them at odds with lower class working whites; they became "the competition" and therefore "the enemy" - a force that threatened their social status and economic security.
> *
> Wealthy whites had an incentive to push the status quo, because they wanted to protect their wealth and status, and it was really easy to fan the flames of racism, because lower class whites did indeed feel threatened (we see the same thing happening today between lower class blacks and Hispanic immigrants, legal and illegal, today)


Referencing the first bolded item, we still see that today.  How many white people were incensed that a black man was elected as President of the United States and it didn't matter how educated, articulate, knowledgable, emphathetic, etc. he was, there were still an astoundingly large number of whites some of whom barely had a pot to piss in, who reverted back to the "I may be po white trash but at least I am better than *THAT *******".  Hell some of the USMB members who post here ooze that same sentiment.  Nothing has changed in that respect.

In regards to the 2nd paragraph and the bolded items within we again see that it's all about whites feeling threatened.  This is one of the major complaints we hear constantly about affirmative action - now whites have competition for jobs blacks had been excluded from and the whites see this as those jobs being taken from them - they feel there should be no competition for them and therefore they oftentimes do engage in unlawful acts and sabatoge to eliminate their competition or simply to inflict harm in the manner that racist whites have always inflicted harm upon those whom they consider "*******".  In spite of the passage of a multitude of laws effectively banishing the white supremacist origins of our country, many racist individuals still engage in unlawful discriminatory acts against African Americans and other people of color TODAY.



dcbl said:


> Now, I can easily see how my observations would frustrate and even anger you; but I will say that we need to look at other minority populations that have achieved success and built wealth, namely Asians, Hispanics and Jews (Jewish folks work as an example, but I will cede that it was easier for them to assimilate into "white society" than it was for the other groups).


What you're glossing over is that none of those groups are *BLACK*.  Being black in America, being of African descent as it is defined and described in countless local, state and federal statutes and court rulings *has a stigma attached to it*.   A stigma that was *legally sanctioned.  *So it is beyond disengenuous to say "well other groups have done well and made something of their lives" when none of those groups were hindered by the same stigma as people of African descent.  All things were not equal and never have been.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Salaries state otherwise and Giannis and Embiid are great right now. Giannis may be the best player in the NBA actually. In terms of fantasy hoops he is the #1 pick. He started playing at 16. LOL. 

Why do you deny that you are naturally superior when it comes to athletics to me? Are you abashed?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Most white people have no power or authority for you to associate them with being systemic.
> ...



Are you going to answer me Marc or just go and hide again?


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Are you going to answer me Marc or just go and hide again?


What was the question?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


of the people you named few are american whites you moron. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think only the Plumlees are american.

Some arent even white. Steven Adams isnt white. He's half Tongan. What an idiot you are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont care what it seems like. the fact that whites dominated the NBA prior to Blacks being allowed to play kinda kills your theory.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> How so? Are you looking at stats? Is the NBA racist? 13% of the US is black. 75% of the NBA is black. 70% of the NFL is black. Please explain.


Hint: The exception is not the rule.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Sep 6, 2018)

dcbl said:


> the way integration went down caused more tension and hate than it had to


I don't agree - the lower class racists whites from what I've experienced would have resented the "elevation" of blacks - in general, and especially those who were elevated above them or their station in life.  In their minds, that is something that just is not supposed to ever occur.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I dont think so.  So what your saying is , White People.. dont come in my black community and try to make things better, I / WE  can do it ourself.  What you are conveniently glossing over is that YOU/ black people are AMERICANS  ... we are all Americans ... your cities and towns and schools and hospitals are American hospitals... Your communities are OUR communities and OUR communities are YOURS just as well. If white people sit on the sidelines and NOT get involved what are they supposed to say? 

"OH, I was waiting for other black people to get involved because those are blacks"  Yeah right. We should all be getting involved in places like Detroit and Chicago to bring back jobs, eliminate gangs or whatever ....because those cities are part of the United States and it weakens the entire country.

*"You seem to think you know best"
*
You seem to repeat this a lot,  when someone has an opinion,  yet you do the same damn thing. Unless another black person thinks the same as you they become an Uncle Ruffus, or an Uncle Tom... Or a house...expletive.... whatever names you would give them.  Because You always know best.  Never mind that its a big world out there and there is room for a lot of opinions


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Neither of those guys make as much as the top Black american players.  Hell a white boy makes more than both of them. Giannas doesnt even have a jumper and this isnt a fantasy league.

Because I have played with some white guys that were not afraid. They can ball with the best of them.

The 27 highest-paid players in the NBA for the 2017-18 season


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > Abraham Lincoln's decision on emancipation set the stage for a lot of heartbreak and problems that could have been mitigated and minimized. Slavery, as an institution, was not going to continue for much longer in our country because it was not economically sustainable, and the Republican push on Reconstruction exacerbated racial problems. Why? How? It fanned the fumes of fear, particularly in the "lower classes" or "working class". *Lower class whites, although they were economically depressed, held on to the notion that "I may be po white trash, but at least I am better than a ******" *- the way emancipation went down; backed by the force of an occupying army, heightened their fears and made the situation worse than it had to be.
> ...


I was addressing the points made in the video and offering insight into why the racial divide has been so vitriolic and the reasons behind the Jim Crow laws, so yeah, the fact that whites felt threatened, moreso than was necessary as far as I am concerned, was a huge factor in why the Jim Crow laws were as pernicious as they were

I was not glossing over anything, I was answering the question that was asked


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Are you going to answer me Marc or just go and hide again?
> ...



You saw it...go to your Alerts.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




So white is not a color it is a race? LOL

Steve Nash was a Canuck so I guess you cannot use him as an example either. Thanks. Dummy.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > the way integration went down caused more tension and hate than it had to
> ...


maybe, but we are talking about how people felt and acted in the late 1800's through the 1950's; it's an opinion and an observation; I don't expect everyone to agree with me


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > How so? Are you looking at stats? Is the NBA racist? 13% of the US is black. 75% of the NBA is black. 70% of the NFL is black. Please explain.
> ...



So are you going to dodge the question? Why in the black kid at a disadvantage? Your boy friend ASSclepias used white guys as the exception and that was fine? LOL. Hypocritical much?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dcbl said:
> ...


I disagree. My community is not yours unless you live and operate within that community. Upon living and operating in that community you see the truth and start placing blame where it should be placed....with the white power structure and the easily led white people that support it.  I never said to sit on the side line. I said start teaching your fellow whites not to be racists.

I meant thiat as a general term.  Whites claim to know best but they have their own problems they need to correct. I only call Blacks by those names when they dance for whites. I disagree respectfully with plenty of Black people on their views. I cant stomach boot lickin Blacks trying to get ahead on the backs of other Blacks.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Your prison pick up leagues don't impress me. NBA is 75% black. Top 30 NBA prospects for 2019 are black. Nothing to do with fear. LBJ didn't have a J early in his career either. Keep trying.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> I'm sure you believe that to be true.
> 
> But put a white person from a 1-parent home and a black person from a 1-parent home in the same situation and who does society reward more? All things being the same.
> 
> You can't escape this country's original sin bub, just can't.


The situations are framed differently.  The white single mom who struggled to raise her kid vs the black single mom who is just a [fill in the blank]


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



LOL...I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


That may be because I am not talking to you. Dont be in a hurry to answer a post without looking at who is being addressed.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Oh no I read all the prior posts as well. You are incoherent.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Independence and the Constitution were not meant to be the finalization of a promise., it was the beginning of the country.  It existed in a world where slavery had already existed for a thousand plus years, but YES the US history is full of failures.... yet amazingly at the same time it is a place of opportunity and people have desired to come here for our freedoms. Why is that?   Even African Americans are not looking to move to Africa en mass... why is that?  probably because there is more opportunity here. How can that be in a place that is supposed to hate them that much? Most white people are just going to work and raise their kids.... not get a head start on black people... as if that had any bearing on anything.  Opportunity and wealth is something that can be created at any time. I don't have to take away from one person to get something myself.

Societal change doesn't happen in a linear pattern,  especially with a country as large as the US which has had an influx of immigrants from all over the world. There are successes and failures at the same time depending on what your looking at. But we have been moving in the right direction despite those who want to keep on dragging us back to a place where we dont like each other. Show me where you are not protected under the law just as much as anyone else.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Sep 6, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


I always thought the best way of getting into a good college is to get good grades and to score high on the college entrance exams.  Is that not true anymore?  High school & college were a long time ago for me.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


I call bullshit. The constitution and declaration were emphatic statements. We know because the founding fathers debated ending slavery at that moment. They decided not to out of hypocrisy.

Most people are not looking to move to the US. Can you explain that? Most Blacks are not looking to move to Africa out of ignorance and or family obligations. They have been told all sorts of tall tales regarding Africa.

I think the fact that there had to be separate legislation to address the rights that all american citizens should have enjoyed from the start is more than enough evidence Blacks are not protected just as much as whites. Well that and the fact that the SCOTUS admitted to the systemic racism in the US.

Also whites seem to be able to move at warp speed when it comes to implementing the things they feel are important so I am not buying that bullshit about taking a long time.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > the way integration went down caused more tension and hate than it had to
> ...


I don't disagree, there was never a way to integrate without hurt feelings and growing pains; I am just saying that it went down worse than it might have


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


PTBW is a whiny white boy that cant handle the competition. He is the type that will found a KKK chapter claiming how its all so unfair he cant be given an education without having to work for it.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





True, it is your community.  But in the larger sense we are all still Americans.  What you say is great if there are actually people like you doing things.  But what happens if you end up with a Mayor Dinkins?  remember that guy?  What happens if the community gets worse and worse?  often it is people inside poor communities calling the cops to come in, so at some point things can be done by outsiders (whites or whoever) or should be.  Are people supposed to wait hoping that there is an Asclepias to save them?  what if there isnt? I would say there is plenty of community outreach that is a joint venture across racial lines and really when your talking about bringing jobs and industry back to some areas it takes some political will to help facilitate that. that might include white people getting involved.

And this is not to deflect from the fact there are a lot of white communities where drug abuse and crime are also rampant... But the same answer applies to both communities in many cases


----------



## dcbl (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> They decided not to out of hypocrisy.


it is grossly unfair to judge historical figures based on today's mores and standards


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Sep 6, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Non-white parents pretty much all send their kids to public schools, which costs nothing.
> 
> White parents are increasingly forced to send their kids to private schools because of how terrible the public schools are, and private schools can cost as much as a community college.
> 
> You are an idiot if you think that balances out any time.


What part of the country do you live in?  I went to public schools and I think I got a pretty good education.  I got as far as algebra 2 I think, geometry & trig, no calculus though and I tested out of all of the entry level classes when I started college so that means I began college at an advanced enough level to not have to take any of the basic courses.  All free via the Compton School District and then later on the public school districts in the South Bay.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




*The constitution and declaration were emphatic statements.*

yeah, on paper. do you think ever white person in the world had a bell that rang in their ear at the moment the paper was signed?   
They debated things and came up with what they came up with and it was the beginning. I'm sure they realized that their descendants would have to perfect what they started.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


America is where I live...its not what I am. I am a Black/African/Indigenous man first and foremost. You dont have to worry about what happens. You should concentrate on your issues. Sometimes you have to go backwards before you can go forwards. We will make it through without your help like we did for thousands upon thousands of years before a mutation caused your appearance. We made it through by building civilizations long before you appeared. We made it through by being the first to practice the sciences, math, philosophy etc. Pretty sure we can do it again without your help.


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 6, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Non-white parents pretty much all send their kids to public schools, which costs nothing.
> ...


Louisville, Kentucky.

I would be surprised if Compton schools even still teach math.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Doesnt matter if every white person in the world heard a bell or not. The point was that the government that legislated the rules and laws upon which this country would operate was racist from the beginning despite their hypocritically claims of equality.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Yet at the same time, theres a whole lot of Black people who consider themselves Americans and a lot of them want something other than you want. And yes, theres a lot of white racists who would like to send all blacks back to Africa. They can go fuck themselves too... because there's to many people trying to keep us from moving forward as a country together. As I said. We had been making more progress until about the last 8 years and I suppose we still are.  Though, the insane left is trying to take away a president elected by millions of Americans.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Luckily I dont have that problem. My way of looking at it is why would I consider myself an american if...
1. I was never intended to be a citizen.
2. Extra verbiage had to be included for me to have rights.
3. I am still treated like a second class citizen with obstacles thrown in my path.

We cant move forward as a country with any type of truthfulness until the issues are addressed.
The clown in the white house was gifted a presidency by the electoral college not americans. He lost the popular vote.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




*before a mutation caused your appearance. *

LOL, I embrace my mutantism... hate to tell you but your DNA contains mutations here and there as well as do we all.

It was a small minority of black people who advanced into higher learning. At the same time the continent contained black people still living in tribalism and cannibalism...  etc... they were far removed from Egypt. they might as well have lived in uhmm  Germany. Unless you want to deny that people actually lived in remote jungle/ savanah areas of Africa from the beginning until now.
Were those people stupid?   no... not anymore than northern tribes in the steppes of Europe.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Correct. All DNA contains mutations. That is the basis of life. Some mutations are good and some are harmful. The recessive mutations typically denote the the harmful ones.

It wasnt a small minority of Black people that advanced into higher learning and Egypt wasnt the only place this higher learning occurred. Who do you think taught Egyptians? Where do you think that knowledge came from?  Yes there were tribes but tribes doesnt equal no higher learning. Only europeans practiced cannibalism.  They even did so when they first appeared in north america.  Your claims are the results of european lies doing exactly what I pointed out. Trying to influence Black americans that Africa is a horrible place.  Of course those tribal people were not stupid. They practiced African philosophy.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Africa has one African philosophy? How much do you know about the hiring of witch doctors to settle scores, even in todays Tanzania and Kenya? The murder of Albinos for body parts in these ceremonies.

No body is perfect. Every society has its built in human ills. I think you over romanticize Africa a bit too much. And it has been told to me by Africans that there are still Families or clans in remote parts of Tanzania who occasionaly practice Cannibalism, mostly for ceremonial purposes but who really knows how deep it goes. 

Only Europeans practiced cannibalism?  did you forget about the islands of the south pacific?  and they had quite a bit of contact with East Africa

Cannibalism in the African Congo 1: Trading in Human Cattle


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Sep 6, 2018)

dcbl said:


> I was not glossing over anything, I was answering the question that was asked


It is a point that is too frequently glossed over though even if that was not your specific intent.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 6, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Dylan Roof was a nutcase who believed in white supremacy. And went about what he did in a calculated manner.

Jews in America ARE white. But you are stating that they "have an axe to grind". With people of their own race?

There was a time in America when Jews flew under the radar to avoid being identified as Jewish.

I am certain that I have attended far more black churches than you have. If you have actually attended any at all.

Besides that I know a number of prominent black pastors in several different states. How many do you personally know?

Personally, it has been my observation that black churches typically teach forgiveness and unity.....almost to a fault.

Besides that, black churches like most churces focus on helping those in their congregation.

Usually the pastor more so than anyone else.

Black churches across America generally spend little if anytime at at promoting racism towards the white population.

How did you even arrive at such an opinion? If you really believe that, you know nothing about the history of black churches in America.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Sep 6, 2018)

dcbl said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > dcbl said:
> ...


I understand you are just offering your opinion and observation, my counterpoint however is that for *racist *whites it matters not what year it is.  The level of resentment and animus against blacks _still _exists for all of the reasons you outlined and this is why we still have some of the race relation issues that we do today.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 6, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Practically every major network on television is white owned, and the vast majority of programming caters to a predominantly white demographic.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Pretty much. African philosophy is apparent in every country I have been to in Africa.  I didnt proclaim anyone to be perfect.I simply pointed out the fact that Africans/Blacks were successful long before the appearance of whites. So your assistance is not needed. 

Yes only europeans practiced cannibalism. This is where the legend of Dracula comes from. Cannibalism. Also like I said the NA's have remarked on how europeans reverted to cannibalism upon arrival here in the americas. 

If you note in your link, all the authors are whites from the era where they were trying their best to paint Africans as savages.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 6, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



So, the very "white privilege" that you say does not exist, causes "despair" leading to substance abuse and often death because it is perceived as a "magical safety net" by the casualties who ultimately discover that it really does not exist?

Did I summarize that thought correctly?

I guess my question to that would be, when do older more responsible people begin teaching these suicide prone potential casualties that they are no better than anyone else, and that there is no "safety net", unless you are born into monetary privilege?


----------



## Doc7505 (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, but I'm not catering to your delusional racial obsessions.
> ...





~~~~~~
Just in passing, have you ever discussed the issue and passage of the Jim Crow laws by Democrats with your Progressive friends?  Surely they have never admitted that Democrats were the progenitors and creators of these draconian, racist laws.

See:
*Disenfranchisement after the Reconstruction Era - Wikipedia*
https://*en.wikipedia.org*/.../Disfranchisement_*after_Reconstruction*_era
Following continuing violence around elections as insurgents worked *to suppress black* voting, ... The results could be seen across the South. After Reconstruction, Tennessee initially had the most "consistently competitive political system in the South". ... *Jim Crow laws*; Nadir of American *race* relations; Judicial aspects of *race* in the United .


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Doc7505 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Just in passing have you ever discussed the issue of the Southern Strategy by republicans with your conservative friends?  You know the one that 2 RNC chairmen and Nixon admitted to?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Sep 6, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Does this help?  You can enter any number of comparisons you'd like:
Compare Cities | Education Equality Index


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Ok, thats a myth. I guess you never heard of Fiji.   To say the very least.

And, you may be black and have been to African countries, but I will take the word of my Kenyan friends over yours when it comes to things about East Africa... your assistance not really needed


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Dracula may be a myth but its based on a real life cannibal in europe. I have heard of Fiji. Had a girlfriend from there. She says white people have chronically lied about Fiji.

I dont care what you take the word of. I wasnt trying to convince you. Youre white. I was balancing your lies with the truth.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Your Black. So what?    it's well known Cannibalism has been prevalent throughout the world despite your revisionist history. Your Fiji girlfriend wasnt there when they had cannibalism. I'm not sure why your trying to promote the myth that ONLY white people have been cannibals. Its really an unnecessary lie.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Being Black I know more about the lies your claims are based in. Cannibalism was never prevalent anywhere other than europe for a very simple reason. Europes lack of resources required its inhabitants to eat each other. All other areas of the planet with humans had plenty of food.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




https://nypost.com/2017/08/22/hundreds-confess-to-eating-human-flesh-in-south-africa/

let me know when this happens in Appalachia.  

Again, its nothing to be ashamed of. Africa is a huge continent theres so many peoples and customs, so many languages and mother tounges. Which is why I was curious why you seemed to think Africa had only one African philosophy. It just doesnt make any logical sense


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Let me know when it happens in S. Africa. Your own link says " allegedly"

Author James Crissmman claims that reports from the 1930s indicate that residents of the Appalachian Mountains practised a form of ritualistic cannibalism, during which cannibals ate parts of their dead relatives in order to honour them


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Wow,  Im stunned by your lack of knowledge. Cannibalism had more to do than just food. there was a whole aspect to it that was religious or steeped in mysticism. A lot of cultures shared this, sorry to have to tell you this.
I mean, considering i'm white


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Dont be stunned. You should realize by now I dont fall for white propaganda.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




The four people were actually arrested. They actually had body parts.  Allegedly hundreds of people confessed. Alledgedly is standard language before a trial.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




So your pushing obvious Black propaganda, which is quite unnecessary. Why is it so hard for you to believe the Cannibalism which goes on in Tanzania?  People throughout Africa are extremely ritualistic when you get outside the cities especially.  The spirit world is very alive for them,  and in the extreme cases cannibalism is still part of that. Including dismembering albinos.  
I'm sorry but you cant say only white people have been cannibals without being a liar. But I understand the game you are playing.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Arrested doesnt mean you actually did anything. I know what allegedly means in legal terms. The point is you have to prove that its true.  In this case its 4 people so even if its true we can chalk this up to being influenced by whites.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Its so hard to believe because I know some Tanzanians and they have never mentioned anything about cannibalism. In fact they say the same thing people from Africa and other parts of the world always say. They say whites are liars that cant be trusted.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That gives me zero power


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Most white people have no power or authority for you to associate them with being systemic.
> ...


Being of a system. I have no power


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You certainly were meant to be an American. Your parents chose where you were born.


----------



## dave p (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, but I'm not catering to your delusional racial obsessions.
> ...


Your history is.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Who? If your talking about Vlad the Impaler, tales of his eating his dead enemies is folklore and has never been substantiated.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It's hard to believe?  thats funny. Nothing that humans do really supprises me. So your Tanzanian friends didnt mention anything to you? well, it's not exactly the kind of thing someone would just bring up out of the blue either. I had just spent a month there or so in Kenya/ Tanzania and the conversation did happen to come up for some reason. Are you calling my friends over there liars?  No, I'm sorry. cannibalism still exists in africa as it has in other parts of the earth for centuries.   You can find documentary after documentary

So hey did your friend tell you about this?

The Fight to Stop Tanzania's Witch Doctors Butchering Albino People

How can you explain that a fair people like the people of Tanzania who have espoused the African philosophy, could allow this kind of racism and discrimination to continue? I mean, this must mean the vast majority of Tanzanians are racist towards Albinos. There is no other explanation for majority population of blacks who allow this to continue there. They must be racist to a man and woman by your same logic.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Sorry you should have at least provided some evidence.  Here he is about to chow down on some of his homies.

The Real Dracula: Vlad the Impaler


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 6, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Dont be sorry. Just come up with a believable story. You whites lie all the time and actually think Black people in this day and age will believe you. Sorry but you have a long, long, history of lying when it comes to Africa. Theres pretty much nothing a white person can tell me thats negative regarding Africa that I can put any belief into. 

I think I've heard the claims about killing albinos but not from any of my various African friends.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 6, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So are you going to dodge the question? *Why in the black kid at a disadvantage?* Your boy friend ASSclepias used white guys as the exception and that was fine? LOL. Hypocritical much?


I doubt you really want to know. I mean, even having a black name is detrimental to your future...in this country. And that's old news.

New Study Confirms Depressing Truth About Names And Racial Bias | HuffPost

America has a lot of work to do. Are you ready to do your part?


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 6, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Yet at the same time, theres a whole lot of Black people who consider themselves Americans and a lot of them want something other than you want. And yes, theres a lot of white racists who would like to send all blacks back to Africa. They can go fuck themselves too... because there's to many people trying to keep us from moving forward as a country together. *As I said. We had been making more progress until about the last 8 years* and I suppose we still are.  Though, the insane left is trying to take away a president elected by millions of Americans.


You keep repeating that.

What, in your estimation, happened during those 8 years that halted progress? Please expound.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 6, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Pure bullshit.
> 
> "White" churches are simply predominately white churches that aren't even allowed to call themselves historically white, much less conduct themselves like one.
> 
> ...



Practically every major network on television is white owned, and the vast majority of programming caters to a predominantly white demographic.[/QUOTE]ptbw forever is the type of white that feels that  unless him or his perceived people own %110 of everything, he's a persecuted creature.

Mental gymnastics at it's finest, mental retardation actually.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 6, 2018)

Doc7505 said:


> ~~~~~~
> Just in passing, have you ever discussed the issue and passage of the Jim Crow laws by Democrats with your Progressive friends?  Surely they have never admitted that Democrats were the progenitors and creators of these draconian, racist laws.
> 
> See:
> ...


You'll have to point out any USMB Democrat and/or liberal who have denied this.

Your strawmen are getting old.

Try something else.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


A race doesnt lie, individuals do. And no, not just the white ones.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 6, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Being of a system. I have no power


No ma'am, no it's not. That's not it.






However, you can get educated here: What is Systemic Racism? [VIDEOS]


----------



## Doc7505 (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > ~~~~~~
> ...




~~~~~
I would but I haven't been active n this board until recently.


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Pure bullshit.
> ...


ptbw forever is the type of white that feels that  unless him or his perceived people own %110 of everything, he's a persecuted creature.

Mental gymnastics at it's finest, mental retardation actually.[/QUOTE]
Nope, that is you assholes. You are desperate to keep people like me out of your monopoly.

The major networks do NOTHING for white people. Most of them are openly against white people.

They live in fear every day that white people might not be disenfranchised completely by 2050. That is literally what they are most afraid of. If the white birth rate increased tomorrow it would become a political issue for the media and the Democrats.

Karma will not be kind to the media and their party.
Once the gatekeepers of these institutions die off with the baby boomers, people like myself will kick the gates open and their retarded offspring won’t be able to keep from being crushed.


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > So are you going to dodge the question? *Why in the black kid at a disadvantage?* Your boy friend ASSclepias used white guys as the exception and that was fine? LOL. Hypocritical much?
> ...


More bullshit “studies” created by the system that is supposedly oppressing you....

Funny how the system never seems to create “studies” in our favor when it is supposedly on our side.....


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...




Actually I dont think its so far fetched at all.  I mean after all they were butchering each other left and right. Life was cheap and there has long been a belief that eating human flesh gave the eaters super powers.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Wrong. In this image he is dining in the presence of his dead enemies, not eating them. I researched and found that this image is a woodcut done in Germany in 1499 and all the sources I found say the same thing: Vlad the Impaler dining amongst his dead enemies.

Below are four sources.
Vlad the Impaler - Wikipedia

The Real Dracula: Vlad the Impaler

The Real-Life Dracula Was Much Worse Than The Count Ever Was

The Impalings of Vlad the Impaler - Medievalists.net

It doesn't matter to me if the guy was a cannibal or not but I think we should stick with what we know. Vlad III was obviously crazier than a shithouse rat and if he did eat human flesh, it was because of that, not because cannibalism was a common practice among whites.


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 6, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Considering that there are numerous documented instances where the starving had to resort to cannibalism to survive and even they said they were disgusted by it, I doubt someone would do it to simply scare his enemies.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 6, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I wouldn't be surprised at all if he did. It just wasn't something commonly done at that time.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Being of a system. I have no power
> ...


It means something that affects the whole, not just its parts. Your post is speculation or probably not the whole truths. Why are more whites wealthy? You really believe it all due to racism? There are poor people of all races.  I do t doubt that racism sometimes plays a part, but not always.


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 6, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Racism plays a part in the opposite direction more than you know.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Hey well if you know so little about the life in Africa, from your so called friends.... I suggest you spend a little more time away from the tourist resorts and spend some time in the country side talking to people about what they believe. you might educate yourself.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 6, 2018)

_Yet at the same time, theres a whole lot of Black people who consider themselves Americans and a lot of them want something other than you want. And yes, theres a lot of white racists who would like to send all blacks back to Africa. They can go fuck themselves too... because there's to many people trying to keep us from moving forward as a country together. *As I said. We had been making more progress until about the last 8 years* and I suppose we still are. Though, the insane left is trying to take away a president elected by millions of Americans._

This is stupid. I consider myself American. Whites don't get to exclusively decide what is American.  Quit thinking you can speak for blacks. You don't know what blacks want. You project white racist bullshit on us like that's what we want because it's what YOU want. *And we were not making progress until 8 years ago, that's a fucking lie. *We are not going to move forward only by the way whites want things done. Trump has violated the law, no one is trying take shit from him. He was "elected" by less than the majority of voters, so he was not the choice of the majority of the American people, so his ass should not be president anyway. Stop lying to yourself about how Trump was duly elected by the American people when he got 3 million fewer votes from the American people than his opponent.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 6, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



No it doesn't. Not one bit.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Yet at the same time, theres a whole lot of Black people who consider themselves Americans and a lot of them want something other than you want. And yes, theres a lot of white racists who would like to send all blacks back to Africa. They can go fuck themselves too... because there's to many people trying to keep us from moving forward as a country together. *As I said. We had been making more progress until about the last 8 years* and I suppose we still are.  Though, the insane left is trying to take away a president elected by millions of Americans.
> ...




Ok, in my estimation, it was during the time of Obama's presidency that the main stream media seemed to begin this campaign of presenting facts in a skewed way. With the attempt to show that whites were gunning for black kids. case in point would be Trayvon Martin and Michael Brown. Both of those were painted as execution style shootings by the media before any facts were clear.... with total disregard for what would happen in communities around the US when it came to race relations.. from that point things have only gotten much worse. The Obama justice department and Obama himself picking sides before facts came out ....This made racial tensions rise on all sides. It was a complete mishandling of the situation .. now there are even at least twice as many KKK members active in the US because they were made to feel relevant again. as well as other white supremest groups.  
I know you don't agree and I don't expect you to. But I believe the guy who was supposed to be the great uniter accomplished just the opposite and we are still in a spiral in some areas.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 6, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



What I suggest is you quit talking about a few Africans on a continent of over 1 billion people.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> _Yet at the same time, theres a whole lot of Black people who consider themselves Americans and a lot of them want something other than you want. And yes, theres a lot of white racists who would like to send all blacks back to Africa. They can go fuck themselves too... because there's to many people trying to keep us from moving forward as a country together. *As I said. We had been making more progress until about the last 8 years* and I suppose we still are. Though, the insane left is trying to take away a president elected by millions of Americans._
> 
> This is stupid. I consider myself American. Whites don't get to exclusively decide what is American.  Quit thinking you can speak for blacks. You don't know what blacks want. You project white racist bullshit on us like that's what we want because it's what YOU want. *And we were not making progress until 8 years ago, that's a fucking lie. *We are not going to move forward only by the way whites want things done. Trump has violated the law, no one is trying take shit from him. He was "elected" by less than the majority of voters, so he was not the choice of the majority of the American people, so his ass should not be president anyway. Stop lying to yourself about how Trump was duly elected by the American people when he got 3 million fewer votes from the American people than his opponent.




*This is stupid. I consider myself American*

Good for you. Asclepias said he doesnt consider himself American, so you prove my point.  I'm not speaking for Blacks.. I'm simply telling Asclepias he doesnt speak for them all himself. No more than I can speak for whites. How the fuck can I speak for other whites just because my skin is white?  Thats fucking racist and I'm pretty confident thats what Aslepias is . A racist.. by his own posts.  
African Americans who feel they have done well here for themslves... hey they are just an Uncle Tom to him. 
I'm sorry but I cant be into your guys hatred. I dont buy into that


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




In case you didnt catch the conversation I was having with Asclepias. It was about his contention that ONLY white people in the whole history of the world have been cannibals and can be cannibals... yeah forget about New Guinnea, the Islands of the South Pacific.. the Aztecs, and yes people in Africa.  I'm very sorry but it happened there too. He contends all that are stories made up by white people.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> _Yet at the same time, theres a whole lot of Black people who consider themselves Americans and a lot of them want something other than you want. And yes, theres a lot of white racists who would like to send all blacks back to Africa. They can go fuck themselves too... because there's to many people trying to keep us from moving forward as a country together. *As I said. We had been making more progress until about the last 8 years* and I suppose we still are. Though, the insane left is trying to take away a president elected by millions of Americans._
> 
> This is stupid. I consider myself American. Whites don't get to exclusively decide what is American.  Quit thinking you can speak for blacks. You don't know what blacks want. You project white racist bullshit on us like that's what we want because it's what YOU want. *And we were not making progress until 8 years ago, that's a fucking lie. *We are not going to move forward only by the way whites want things done. Trump has violated the law, no one is trying take shit from him. He was "elected" by less than the majority of voters, so he was not the choice of the majority of the American people, so his ass should not be president anyway. Stop lying to yourself about how Trump was duly elected by the American people when he got 3 million fewer votes from the American people than his opponent.




Trump has violated the law, 


And what law was that ?


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I'm quite aware of the complexities of Africa.... Which is actually far far more than I know. It was Asclepias who was alluding to the fact they all share one common African philosopy... which I'm not buying.  
The Continent is too diverse.  Hell, Kenya itself is too diverse.  The way a True Masaai sees the world and someone from the Luhya tribe are going to be COMPLETELY different. Sorry.. his theorys out the window


----------



## IM2 (Sep 7, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Are you crazy? What facts were presented in the 2 cases you mention. Trayvon Martin nor Mike Brown were able to testify. So these cases did not contain all the relevant facts. Race Relations have not changed all that much. And they did not get worse because whites got mad because Obama told the truth about how white racism continues. After all, he was not being politically correct. Isn't that what you whites want?


----------



## IM2 (Sep 7, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > _Yet at the same time, theres a whole lot of Black people who consider themselves Americans and a lot of them want something other than you want. And yes, theres a lot of white racists who would like to send all blacks back to Africa. They can go fuck themselves too... because there's to many people trying to keep us from moving forward as a country together. *As I said. We had been making more progress until about the last 8 years* and I suppose we still are. Though, the insane left is trying to take away a president elected by millions of Americans._
> ...



I think it's been explained that acting with a foreign country to affect elections is a violation of law, and so is the obstruction of justice during a investigation. Not to mention emoluments and other ethics violations.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 7, 2018)

What facts??? how about just one.  The news media runs it like Mike brown was executed on his knees for no reason... sparking riots, and why did the news media show photos of him as a little kid. It made it look like the cop shot a little kid while in reality he was almost three hundred pounds... and tried to take the gun away from the cop and actually fired a round off inside the car.
Reckless news media coverage. They are lucky more people didn't die because of their stupidity. Also they never give equal air time to retract things .. when they could help calm a situation.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Except, that has not been proven.  But it has been proven the Clinton campaign actually PAID for information from Russians to spread dirt on Trump. 
And I havnt seen any obstruction of justice that comes close to the destruction of hard drives and wiping out of emails AFTER they had been subpoenaed by the FBI .. how the hell does that not end up in an arrest unless you have someone on the inside changing the rules in your favor?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 7, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Who told you I know so little? I've never been to a tourist resort in Africa so please stop guessing. Its kind of embarrassing for you.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 7, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > _Yet at the same time, theres a whole lot of Black people who consider themselves Americans and a lot of them want something other than you want. And yes, theres a lot of white racists who would like to send all blacks back to Africa. They can go fuck themselves too... because there's to many people trying to keep us from moving forward as a country together. *As I said. We had been making more progress until about the last 8 years* and I suppose we still are. Though, the insane left is trying to take away a president elected by millions of Americans._
> ...


Money laundering for starters and getting aid from a foreign hostile power. Not to mention sexual assault and child molestation.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 7, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



I think A knows that's not the case. You and most of the whites here are real good a thinking you can assume what black people here think when you have not the first fucking clue. There is a difference in the philosophies of subsections of whites in Europe. But there is a general philosophy that Europeans have just as well. The same goes for Africans. But you whites are always ready to tell us what we don't know when the fact is we do.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 7, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > _Yet at the same time, theres a whole lot of Black people who consider themselves Americans and a lot of them want something other than you want. And yes, theres a lot of white racists who would like to send all blacks back to Africa. They can go fuck themselves too... because there's to many people trying to keep us from moving forward as a country together. *As I said. We had been making more progress until about the last 8 years* and I suppose we still are. Though, the insane left is trying to take away a president elected by millions of Americans._
> ...


You are simply running your mouth. I know plenty of Blacks that have done well here for themselves. I am one of them. I certainly dont consider myself a sell out. Me not having respect for the boot licking Blacks you prefer has nothing to do with them doing well. Its their humiliating fawning for whites and their eagerness to knock another Black person over to please a white person. If youre going to lie in my absence at least make sure I cant catch you in the lie.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 7, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


You dont have to buy it. Its not yours to buy. I think youre confused or you dont understand what I mean by philosophy. There is a common bond Africans share. A belief in certain principles, rites of passage etc.  I see the same thing in the NA culture as well.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 7, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



It has not been proven that the Clinton campaign paid for information from Russians. The emails were a non issue to begin with.  You wouldn't see obstruction of justice if Trump told you he was obstructing justice which is what he did in the interview with Lester Holt.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Like most whites he debates using dishonesty, misdirection, and omissions.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 7, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> What facts??? how about just one.  The news media runs it like Mike brown was executed on his knees for no reason... sparking riots, and why did the news media show photos of him as a little kid. It made it look like the cop shot a little kid while in reality he was almost three hundred pounds... and tried to take the gun away from the cop and actually fired a round off inside the car.
> Reckless news media coverage. They are lucky more people didn't die because of their stupidity. Also they never give equal air time to retract things .. when they could help calm a situation.



The shooting of a unarmed teenager  by a white cop in a city that had years of white police brutality against people of color sparked the riots. Those are the m-f'ing facts. I did not see any pictures of brown as a little kid. And there is no evidence he grabbed a gun, there is only Darren Wilson, the killer, saying it happened. You cannot have all the facts of this situation when one of those involved could not testify. But you chose to believe the white tale because that's how you want to see things. I said why not allow this to be taken to court so we could learn the facts. You didn't even want that. So don't talk that shit about seeing facts because the facts were never fully revealed.

The DOJ found countless constitutional violations against people of color by this police department in their report. That wasn't reported and you don't seem to mind that. When will whites drop the fucking amnesia you have on purpose to such things?


----------



## IM2 (Sep 7, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> *This is stupid. I consider myself American*
> 
> Good for you. Asclepias said he doesnt consider himself American, so you prove my point. I'm not speaking for Blacks.. I'm simply telling Asclepias he doesnt speak for them all himself. No more than I can speak for whites. How the fuck can I speak for other whites just because my skin is white? Thats fucking racist and I'm pretty confident thats what Aslepias is . A racist.. by his own posts.
> African Americans who feel they have done well here for themslves... hey they are just an Uncle Tom to him.
> I'm sorry but I cant be into your guys hatred. I dont buy into that



A is not a racist. And quit twisting the definition of racism to mean something it doesn't. Oprah is the most successful black in America monetarily and she is not called a sellout. Why is that? Because the blacks who you think are successful are white ass kissing punks who validate white racist beliefs and join in denigrating blacks just like whites do even as they are black themslves. True independent thinking blacks those like you call racists or race baiters. We won't buy into YOUR hatred, that's the point we are making.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 7, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Yeah and if you haven't seen the shit from whites here A has dealt with calling blacks cannibals then you would understand how fucking tired he must be of read another dumb ass white person talking about blacks and cannibalism. Your ass says nothing to whites saying this shit. So when you can do that. let me know..


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 7, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Dude....you really are seriously obsessed.  But hey.....maybe it's fun thinking you're a victim.  Bon Appetit!!
> ...




No problem bro......I also believe you're a victim, so we're in complete agreement.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 7, 2018)

WelfareQueen said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Dumb.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




Dude.....everyone who isn't White in America is a victim.  For Christsakes don't be a racist asshole and get with the program.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



*Its their humiliating fawning for whites and their eagerness to knock another Black person over to please a white person.
*
Bullshit.  Blacks that are simply happy with their life in America and don't share your anger to whites... I've seen you call them Uncle Toms here... Thats what I was talking about. Not just making money. I know your successful from your posts. 

It's a sickness in your mind if you think white people are pleased by Blacks knocking over another black on the way to success.. what bullshit.. I've never hoped for a damn thing like that in my life.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Wouldn't have been an issue if he didn't come out with straight up Lies... saying only white people in the history of the world were cannibals.  I in no way mean to put down the people of Africa. In my estimation its an awesome place but like anywhere including the US it has its contradictions. His need to lie about those things is completely unecessary.  I was told straight up by people in Kenya that there is still some cannibalism going on in Tanzania.. and thats not the only place. Only Asclepias could say its stories made up by white people.
Its a historical fact Cannibalism occurred all over the world, so why the unecessary lies when it doesnt even matter?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 7, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Bullshit. I have the ultimate respect for other Black people even if I dont agree with what they say or the organizations they belong to. Witness Powell and Rice. I respect both of them even though I dont agree with them. I dont even agree with everything Obama says and does. You cant point to one single instance of me being disrespectful to another Black person unless they are a white boot licker. I challenge you to find even one instance.  I wont hold my breath waiting for you proof because I know you cant find it.

More bullshit. Whites grin with glee to see the bootlickers. Thats why they love Carson and Cain.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 7, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



We are blacks dumb ass. And we are not a small minority Take your white ass to an all Black forum and you'll find out just exactly how blacks feel. What YOU think blacks feel and what we actually feel is the difference between real and imaginary. And your opinion is the imaginary. You do only brag on blacks who knock other blacks over. Those are the ones you and most of these others believe are successful, intelligent blacks. Thomas Sowell, Shelby Steele, Paris Dennard, Ben Carson, David Clarke, Clarence Thomas, Star Parker, Candice Owens, you punks love them. And what do they all have in common? They knock other blacks while repeating white racist views.


----------



## Correll (Sep 7, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You have always been laughed at. Not only for your opinions but the stupidity in which they are mired.
> ...




My character is fine, thanks for you concern.


You are the one going around attacking good people for no reason.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Ironic. How about black posters quit talking about the bad few whites do in this country with millions of whites.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 7, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > So are you going to dodge the question? *Why in the black kid at a disadvantage?* Your boy friend ASSclepias used white guys as the exception and that was fine? LOL. Hypocritical much?
> ...



LMAO...you don't think the same applies to people with Jewish names? Like Ari Weinberg? Jewish people like myself just overcome the bigotry. You whine about it. Huffington Post is a Liberal Rag. Fake News. BS.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 7, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Ok, in my estimation, it was during the time of Obama's presidency that the main stream media seemed to begin this campaign of presenting facts in a skewed way. With the attempt to show that whites were gunning for black kids. case in point would be Trayvon Martin and Michael Brown. Both of those were painted as execution style shootings by the media before any facts were clear.... with total disregard for what would happen in communities around the US when it came to race relations.. from that point things have only gotten much worse. The Obama justice department and Obama himself picking sides before facts came out ....This made racial tensions rise on all sides. It was a complete mishandling of the situation .. now there are even at least twice as many KKK members active in the US because they were made to feel relevant again. as well as other white supremest groups.
> I know you don't agree and I don't expect you to. But I believe the guy who was supposed to be the great uniter accomplished just the opposite and we are still in a spiral in some areas.


There's so much wrong here I don't know where to begin.

I guess I'll begin with what my big brother IM2 said, things are not just the way white people want them or view them to be...it just isn't.

Your entire POV is a white, potentially racist, POV.

The media was sh!te from long before Obama came to being around. From my perspective, I lost faith in the media when they allowed the Bush II Administration to run ROUGHSHOD through them and through the truth, lying to the American public about some fake ass "cloud" and "weapons of mass destruction" and "enhanced integration techniques", it was totally reprehensible. However, something tells me that you were totally cool with it.

So that strikes out your media being responsible argument, because they never have been.

Next, I want to you specify exactly what you're referring to by saying Obama was picking sides. We're going to get to the bottom of this.

It's not about agreeing or not agreeing, it's about what is factual, and what is not, and/or what is opinion.

To put it nicely, your entire post was pure opinion. And not helpful in "uniting."

BTW, why do you say it was Obama's responsibility to "unite Americans?" Who deemed him "the uniter?"

What was he supposed to be uniting them FROM? Please specify that for as well.

Again, we're going to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 7, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> LMAO...you don't think the same applies to people with Jewish names? Like Ari Weinberg? Jewish people like myself just overcome the bigotry. You whine about it. Huffington Post is a Liberal Rag. Fake News. BS.


No, I don't. Because there's no evidence of it.

Provide proof.

Just like I did.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 7, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO...you don't think the same applies to people with Jewish names? Like Ari Weinberg? Jewish people like myself just overcome the bigotry. You whine about it. Huffington Post is a Liberal Rag. Fake News. BS.
> ...



Editorial from Fake News Post is not proof. 

BDS Movement Causes Backlash Against Jewish College Students and Employees


Here is the real proof. Imagine if this was the case vs. African American students. You'd be in an uproar.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 7, 2018)

Here is some more proof:

Opinion | The B.D.S. Movement and Anti-Semitism on Campus
THE 40 WORST COLLEGES FOR JEWISH STUDENTS, 2016
BDS on American College Campuses: 2014-15 Year-In-Review

You don't hear about it because we don't whine about it.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 7, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> What facts??? how about just one.  The news media runs it like *Mike brown* was executed on his knees for no reason... sparking riots, and why did the news media show photos of him as a little kid. It made it look like the cop shot a little kid while in reality he was almost three hundred pounds... and tried to take the gun away from the cop and actually fired a round off inside the car.
> Reckless news media coverage. They are lucky more people didn't die because of their stupidity. Also they never give equal air time to retract things .. when they could help calm a situation.


You people like to bring up Micheal Brown, as if there's something wrong with blacks coming to his defense, as if he deserved it, but you fail to mention of the following...

*Eric Garner*, choked to death by a group of police for allegedly selling loosies, police turned around and said that they didn't choke him, that he had asthma
*Tamir Rice*, gunned down in cold blood by a cop who shot him within 2 seconds of arriving on the scene w/a toy gun in his hand, in a right to carry state
*Freddie Gray*, beaten to the point of breaking his spine, by a group of cops for no good reason
*Sandra Bland*, died while in custody after being arrested for no reason
*John Crawford III*, shot to death by a cop in Walmart, after a report came in that a guy had a gun in Walmart, a right to carry state
*Alton Sterling*, shot to death at close range by two white Baton Rouge cops
*Philando Castile*, shot to death in the passenger seat of his gf's car, while telling the cop that he had a gun and a license to carry the gun, in a right to carry state
*Brennan Walker,* 14, stopped at a neighbor's home April 12 to ask for directions after missing a bus in Rochester Hills, Mich. A man inside fired a gun at him.
*Jordan Davis*, 17, killed by a crazed old white man upset that him and his buddies were blasting their rap music
*The Dylann Roof shooting*, cold-blooded white supremacist murderer that felt it necessary to gun-down innocent black church parishioners during their Wednesday night prayer meeting, *AFTER* fellowshiping with them

President Barack Obama didn't have one blessed thing to do with the so-called "race relations" downturn in America. For one, there's no down-turn in "race relations", it's simply most whites getting upset that these stories are out, after blacks have been trying to tell them this for decades.

The only thing President Barack Hussein Obama is guilty of is being President during the time that social media and videos rise to prominence in society, where people are able to either record, or live stream these racist atrocities happening, so that the American people can actually *SEE* what's going on. No different than when the American people were able to *SEE*, for the first time, the white brutality on display by racist cops during the Civil Rights Movement, that were hosing down peaceful blacks for no reason whatsoever.

Like I've stated before, we're living through the second Civil Rights Movement. It's just that people *IN* history, seldom, if ever, recognize it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 7, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Here is some more proof:
> 
> Opinion | The B.D.S. Movement and Anti-Semitism on Campus
> THE 40 WORST COLLEGES FOR JEWISH STUDENTS, 2016
> ...



So you use emojis because I just proved you wrong. Universities turn a blind eye to blatant antisemitism. It is right there. In black and white.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Bullshit. I have the ultimate respect for other Black people even if I dont agree with what they say or the organizations they belong to. Witness Powell and Rice. I respect both of them even though I dont agree with them. I dont even agree with everything Obama says and does. You cant point to one single instance of me being disrespectful to another Black person unless they are a white boot licker. I challenge you to find even one instance.  I wont hold my breath waiting for you proof because I know you cant find it.
> 
> More bullshit.* Whites grin with glee to see the bootlickers. Thats why they love Carson and Cain.*


And that Candace Owens DUNCE.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 7, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > What facts??? how about just one.  The news media runs it like *Mike brown* was executed on his knees for no reason... sparking riots, and why did the news media show photos of him as a little kid. It made it look like the cop shot a little kid while in reality he was almost three hundred pounds... and tried to take the gun away from the cop and actually fired a round off inside the car.
> ...




Your hate is misguided. Blacks are killing blacks in Chicago and other urban areas at super high rates. You listed like 10 people. 1000s are killed by black on black crime. You need to focus there not on random police shootings and I can dispute your claims one by one but you'd just respond with an emoji. During the first civil rights movement, 20% of blacks grew up with one parent. Today it is 70%. Maybe focus on that and the black on black crime vs. whining against biased police officers. 

Your racism is insane.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 7, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Your hate is misguided. Blacks are killing blacks in Chicago and other urban areas at super high rates. You listed like 10 people. 1000s are killed by black on black crime. You need to focus there not on random police shootings and I can dispute your claims one by one but you'd just respond with an emoji. During the first civil rights movement, 20% of blacks grew up with one parent. Today it is 70%. Maybe focus on that and the black on black crime vs. whining against biased police officers.
> 
> Your racism is insane.


Why aren't you worried about white-on-white crime?

Your hatred and racism is insane.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 7, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Your hate is misguided. Blacks are killing blacks in Chicago and other urban areas at super high rates. You listed like 10 people. 1000s are killed by black on black crime. You need to focus there not on random police shootings and I can dispute your claims one by one but you'd just respond with an emoji. During the first civil rights movement, 20% of blacks grew up with one parent. Today it is 70%. Maybe focus on that and the black on black crime vs. whining against biased police officers.
> ...



I am worried about all crime. I donate to my local police force annually. I have two kids and worry about the drugs in the school system. I am just not going to allow your race baiting bullshit to sit here and not challenge it.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 7, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am worried about all crime. I donate to my local police force annually. I have two kids and worry about the drugs in the school system. I am just not going to allow your *race baiting bullshit* to sit here and not challenge it.


Define "race baiting", let's get to the bottom of it.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 7, 2018)

The same person complaining about anti semitism posts racist garbage. There is no comparison to be made between blacks and Jews.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 7, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



It was made a mother fucking issue by the white racists declaring every body in Africa is a cannibal in order deflect from the conversations that were being discussed. You shut your fucking mouth up about that. Either do the same now or say the same things to whites.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 7, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > I am worried about all crime. I donate to my local police force annually. I have two kids and worry about the drugs in the school system. I am just not going to allow your *race baiting bullshit* to sit here and not challenge it.
> ...



Attempting to cloud logic and facts by appealing to emotion through false accusations of racial discrimination. A favorite spin tactic of politicians and MarcATL used to manipulate people of low intelligence.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 7, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



No they don't. If they did, the studies would show this. You are white. Your religion has nothing to do with this conversation. There is a section for religion here at USMB.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 7, 2018)

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Judaism is also an ethnicity.

Judaism can be thought of as being simultaneously a religion, a nationality and a culture. Don't tell me what I am and am not. I have had freaking swastikas painted on my parents house. Don't tell me it is a "religion". 

Are Jews a Nation or a Religion?


----------



## IM2 (Sep 7, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



The only people race baiting is whites like you.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 7, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Nope its a just a religion for you. Youre white.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 7, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



There is Marc's goto...the emoji.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Opinions vary. Your boyfriend Marc likely agrees.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 7, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Opinions vary. Your boyfriend Marc likely agrees.


Asclepias is my brother, not my boyfriend.

However, if you're jealous because you don't have a man in your life, then I suggest you stop putting out so easyily.

Just keep your legs closed, be patient and don't rush into anything, don't worry, a good man will come along.

Hmmkay!?!??


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 7, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Opinions vary. Your boyfriend Marc likely agrees.
> ...



FAIL...nice attempt at humor. Why so defensive? It is the 21st century. You and Assclepias should come out in public. Be free. Be proud.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 7, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



You got some nerve. You tell us how what we see and live through is fake but we must all recognize and respect what your punk ass suffers as a jew. Fuck you.  You are white. Judaism is a religion.  And if you face anti Semitism then you need to respect that we face racism. I don't give a fuck what was painted on your parents house since you can't respect us and our lived experiences.. I should be like you and say that's fake, but I'm not some punk ass low life. Because you are here siding with the same types who painted swastikas on your parents house.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 7, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Attempting to cloud logic and facts by appealing to emotion through false accusations of racial discrimination. A favorite spin tactic of politicians and MarcATL used to manipulate people of low intelligence.


LoL!!! You really are a piece of work.

I'm saving this for future reference.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 7, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Attempting to cloud logic and facts by appealing to emotion through false accusations of racial discrimination. A favorite spin tactic of politicians and MarcATL used to manipulate people of low intelligence.
> ...



I'll stick by it all day. Instead of surfing the webs for stupid memes and using childish emojis you should use the time to educate  yourself so you look like less of a dumbass. It is difficult for your to look more like one but you're exceeding expectations. 

Captain Race Baiter. Pathetic you are.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 7, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I'll stick by it all day. Instead of surfing the webs for stupid memes and using childish emojis you should use the time to educate  yourself so you look like less of a dumbass. It is difficult for your to look more like one but you're exceeding expectations.
> 
> Captain Race Baiter. Pathetic you are.


Whatever you say chief...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 7, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Not an opinion. Its biblical fact.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Biblical fact = oxymoron
Assclepias = moron


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 7, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > I'll stick by it all day. Instead of surfing the webs for stupid memes and using childish emojis you should use the time to educate  yourself so you look like less of a dumbass. It is difficult for your to look more like one but you're exceeding expectations.
> ...



LMAO Marc is deflecting and posting more childish memes. Making an ass out of you is too easy. Like my sig? It is a dedication to your dumbassery. Congrats.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 7, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



AzogtheDefiler = fake Jew + idiot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



LMAO...so are you a fake black? Real blacks are in Africa, right?  Assclepias logic....or lack thereof.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 7, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



No real Blacks are all around the world. Youre a fake jew so you dont get it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You just keep digging that hole, Assclepias. Do you and Marc have a date night tonight?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 7, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Digging what hole?  Your logic is that I cant be a real Black because you assume I am not in Africa yet you are not in Israel. This is how I know you have to be a fake jew.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Dumbass that is your logic. You are of course black and I am of course a Jew. But that is irrelevant to me. What is relevant is that I am an educated  and tax paying member of society and you're an unemployed dumbass.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 7, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


But your not a Hebrew. You took up the religion but you are a fraud for not giving credit to where it came from. Hence youre a fake jew.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I am not? Do tell. How am I not Hebrew?

So you're not African American? You're fake black...like MarcATL?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 7, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Youre not Black by your own admission.  Thats how youre not a real Hebrew. There were no whites in that area of the planet when the Hebrews came to be. Read Genesis.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 7, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> LMAO Marc is deflecting and posting more childish memes. Making an ass out of you is too easy. Like my sig? It is a dedication to your dumbassery. Congrats.


You know, it really *BOOSTS *my ego to know I live rent free in your head.

Thanks for that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So where did whites come from? Do tell. LMAO. You do realize that Jews were around long before Christians, right? Were Egyptians black too?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 7, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO Marc is deflecting and posting more childish memes. Making an ass out of you is too easy. Like my sig? It is a dedication to your dumbassery. Congrats.
> ...



It is not free. Me mocking you and making you all angry and sad as your fat fingers hit the keyboard. LOL. Those therapy sessions will be pricey!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 7, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Whites came from europe. Yes Egyptians were Black. Thats why Hebrews were often mistaken for Egyptians. If you dont believe me take the Greeks word for it. A couple of them definitively stated that the Egyptians were Black.  Not sure why you thought your comment about christians was relevant. Can you elaborate?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 7, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Requiring a century of history to be taught in three minutes is patently absurd.
> 
> What NC means is he doesn't have the stomach, or attention span, for it.  That's his issue.  Learning has no "time limit".  Learning is an onion --- there's always another layer.



No, that wasn't it. I generally will sit through a video presentation if it's history related or a constitutional discussion.

I was trying to help Marc, believe it or not. I don't disagree with a lot of the general content in this area of the board in so far as the issue itself. But function is lost as a consequence of tenor and misguided motive in most cases. Human nature prevails.

It doesn't have to be that way. We're all up against the same tyrant, pride be damned.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Christians wrote the Bible. Jews and Egyptians were olive skinned not black. This predates the Bible. You do realize we all originated in Africa, right? We were all black at one time.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



King Tut Exhibit Prompts Debate on His Skin Color


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 7, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


The copied the OT from the Torah. Swing and a miss. If the Egyptians were olive skinned why did the Greeks say they were Black?  If the Hebrews were olive skinned how were they described as Black in the bible?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 7, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


No debate. Here are the words of people that actually laid eyes on them. Mind you this is after several invasions from what we now call the middle east.

"the people of Colchis *must be Egyptians* because like them *they are black-skinned and wooly-haired*." (History, Book II.)
-Herodotus

Lycinus (describing a young Egyptian): "*This boy is not merely black; he has thick lips and his legs are too thin . . . his hair worn in a plait behind shows that he is not a freeman.*"

Timolaus: "*But that is a sign of really distinguished birth in Egypt,* Lycinus, All freeborn children plait their hair until they reach manhood. It is the exact opposite of the custom of our ancestors who thought it seemly for old men to secure their hair with a gold brooch to keep it in place."
(Lucian, Navigations, paras 2-3)

"*Why are the  Ethiopians and Egyptians* bandy-legged? Is it because the bodies of  living creatures become distorted by heat, like logs of wood when they become dry? *The condition of their hair supports this theory; for it is curlier than that of other nations, and curliness as it were crookedness  of hair." *

- Aristotle (or Aristolian), circa Third BCE


----------



## Pogo (Sep 7, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Requiring a century of history to be taught in three minutes is patently absurd.
> ...



OK that's pretty cryptic but whatever it means I stand behind my post --- to try to condense history (_any _history) into three minutes, does the content of that history a disservice.  Period.  I am compelled to reiterate, learning has no time limit.  Because it has no "end".


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Bible is Fiction. Christ you're dumb. See what I did there....LOL.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 7, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Yes I see what you did there. You just contradicted yourself. If your claim is that the bible is fiction then youre definitely not a Hebrew. You have a choice to make now dont you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess you are afraid to comment on the Egyptians being Black after the Greeks told you what they saw with their own eyes eh?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I already explained culture vs. religion to you. I think the stereotypes that African Americans are dumber are false and racist but you are not helping the cause. I've seen smarter rocks.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 7, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You didnt explain anything other than the fact you think that you could be a Hebrew.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Hebrews have been around longer than the Bible. Egyptians and ancient Israelites were olive skinned not black. Wtf?!! Do you understand how to read LOL. Google is your friend.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 7, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I agree Hebrews have been around for longer than the bible. The first people on the planet were Black people. Yes I know how to read. I even suggested a book for you to  read regarding the Hebrews and obviously the prospect was too challenging for you. I even posted where people that actually laid eyes on the Egyptians described them as Black. I guess I am going to have post pictures as this appears to be the only thing your puerile mind can digest.  You call this olive skinned?  This is how they saw themselves which jibes with what the Greeks said they looked like.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 7, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> OK that's pretty cryptic but whatever it means I stand behind my post --- to try to condense history (_any _history) into three minutes, does the content of that history a disservice.  Period.  I am compelled to reiterate, learning has no time limit.  Because it has no "end".



I don't want to condense it. I want to change its course. That's how winning is done. The fight is not against each other. Again, we're all subject to the same tyrant. That's where the fight lives.

Look at this thread. It's pathetic. Heck, look at the entire race relations sub forum. It's a big mess full of divide and conquer.

You people have more power than you know. But it's wasted.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I shared the King Tut link with you. Did you bother to click on it? Yes that is olive skinned.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 7, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...








Were the ancient Hebrews black? | Egyptsearch Reloaded


Olive!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 7, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Did you really just post a picture by a white french artist instead of a picture the Egyptians made of themselves?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 7, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


If you think thats olive skinned then you must be blind.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You've  stuck your foot so far up that kids ass he is one of your shoes.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 8, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> And by a white guy to boot...
> 
> 
> Before you post, especially to our white self-proclaimed conservatives on here, please have watched the video in it's entirety. And if there are any objections to his historical reference, please specify which one/s exactly.
> ...


"Video Unavailable".

Sorry buddy.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 8, 2018)

American Negroes keep forgetting that it was 600,000 White Yankees and President Lincoln who died to free them from Southern slavery.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


We don't really know where the tree was that the descendants of the prehistoric Catus (the bears, wolves, lions, tigers, hyenas, and apes) came from and dropped onto the forest floor and later evolved into humans from the ape line.

Could have been Africa sure.  Or instead Asia.  Or Asia Minor,  Or India.

Europe was way too cold and under sheets of ice.

The Asians and Indians believe they are superior life because they outnumber the rest of us.

It is possible that the Negroes simply stayed in the trees longer than the Asians, Indian, and Aryan/Europeans.

And that's why they are darker and have bigger jaws.

Anything is possible.


----------



## Freiheit (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine that, you found one of the bazillion White Guiltists give us a treatise on 100 year old Southern Racism. Fascinating! But like all Racism claims by Blacks, institutional racism like Jim Crow has long been relegated to the dustbin of history. But yeah those Southern Democrats of the late 1800s, whoo boy they were some kind of Racists weren't they?
> ...



Without a source your statement is little more than wishful thinking.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 8, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> American Negroes keep forgetting that it was 600,000 White Yankees and President Lincoln who died to free them from Southern slavery.



We forget nothing. Blacks died in the civil war. American Caucasians keep forgetting slavery ended and they started Jim Crow apartheid.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > American Negroes keep forgetting that it was 600,000 White Yankees and President Lincoln who died to free them from Southern slavery.
> ...



Correct. 179, 000 black soldiers fought and died  for the Union and were subjected to the following:
.
*Black Union soldiers refused their salaries for 18 months to protest being paid lower wages than white soldiers.

When black soldiers began signing up with the Union Army in early 1863, they were paid $10 a month. White soldiers were paid at least $13, with officers earning more.

Blacks were further insulted when only they were charged a $3 monthly fee for clothing, lowering their pay to $7. As a result, the highest-paid black soldier earned about half the lowest-paid white soldier’s salary.

To protest these conditions, black regiments refused to accept their inferior wages. Finally, pressure from abolitionist congressmen coupled with the courage black soldiers had shown in combat persuaded Congress to rectify the pay structure. In September 1864, black soldiers finally received equal pay that was retroactive to their enlistment date. For many, this meant they finally had enough money to send some home to their families.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Ever been to Egypt and or Israel. I have seen 100s. They were olive. You're dumb.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I bet after a week in Aruba I am as dark as you. They lived there all their life. You're dumb. And ugly. And stupid. And a coward. Shall I go on?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



So you believe ancient Jews were black but zero are black now? And I am the stupid one? LMAO. No wonder you cry oppression. You're a freaking dolt.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > American Negroes keep forgetting that it was 600,000 White Yankees and President Lincoln who died to free them from Southern slavery.
> ...



waaa waa waa waaa waaa

My people have been slaves longer, almost exterminated in the 40s and comprise 3% of the US pop. Blacks are 13%. We don't whine or cry. Maybe you should follow that lead.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

Freiheit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Who are you and why do you think what the SCOTUS said was wishful thinking?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Now youre acting like an idiot. You were in Egypt and Israel when they were founded? You actually saw the people that populated those areas from the beginning? How old are you?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I have no issue with your emotional rant. Its actually kinda cute.  I see it as a sign of weakness in your argument. Let me give you a hint. Dont get emotional. Get a better argument.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yes the ancient Hebrews were Black. I already pointed you to a book by a white German that says the same thing. Who said zero are Black now?  I know I didnt.

The Ancient Black Hebrews by Gert Muller


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



LOL so literal.
 Why are there not any black Jews now? Most are white or olive skinned? You’re dumb.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Do you think King Tut was black? Evidence shows otherwise. You don’t listen to reason because you are dumb. Why aren’t there any black Jews now?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So you think Jesus was black? LOL

Was he a good hoops player with a 40 inch vertical? This is fascinating. Where did white people come from? An alien space craft? You do realize the Christianity spawned from Judaism right? So by your theory only blacks are true Christians. LMAO.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You literally claimed that because you went to Egypt and Israel and saw olive skinned people then the indigenous people must have been olive skinned. Youre an idiot. Some guy in the future thats an idiot like you is going to come to the Vermont and claim the indigenous people of the US must have white because most of the people there are white.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


White woolly hair and bronze skin. No one has woolly hair except for Black people. I know for damn sure he wasnt white. 

I already told you where white people come from. They come from the caves of europe.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Just Genesis                                                : What Color Was Abraham?

Nope I said I went there and visited historical sites and museums. You are the one who interpreted it in your own uneducated way. Here is a link about Abraham that is consistent with numerous other writings. Jews were olive/reddish/tan skinned.

You’re dumb.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


DNA shows King Tut was Black. Would you like me to post it?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



LMAO?! Are you serious? You sound idiotic. We all came from Africa originally. Caves in Europe. LOL. There was no Europe. Dummy. Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Laughing at your expense is priceless.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I already posted that it does not. Dummy. Why are all the current Jews olive skinned or white? Why was Jesus olive skinned? Why was Abraham olive skinned? Why was Moses olive skinned?

Waiting....

King Tut Exhibit Prompts Debate on His Skin Color


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You must not have looked at your link. 

From your link....

*"... but it is evident that he was not a white European. He was a descendant of Ham and Kush, through Nimrod, and he resided most of his life in Egypt, Canaan and Arabia. Abraham was also a descendant of Shem, but since the lines of Ham and Shem exclusively intermarried, their descendants would have had similar skin tone"*


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You made a claim. I have the DNA results. Jesus wasnt olive skinned. He was described as bronze. Moses wasnt olive skinned. He was Black as well. 

The King Tut Gene - DNA Consultants

"Tutankhamun (also spelled Tutenkhamen) is the most famous of all pharaohs. He was the son and successor of Akhenaten, grandson of Amenhotep III and Queen Tiye and great-grandson of the royal matriarch Queen Thuya. Archeologist Howard Carter’s opening of his intact tomb in the Valley of the Kings in 1922 ranks among the most splendid discoveries of history. In 2010, genetic fingerprinting of his mummy determined that he died at the early age of 19 as the result of violence or an accident to which the incestuous relationship of his parents and several genetic defects contributed. Tutankhamun actually carries a “double dose” of the allele named for him.* Like most of the other genes in the family, it is Central African in ancient origin, but unlike the other markers it has a sparse distribution outside Africa with a worldwide average frequency of 4%. Still, Africans and African-influenced populations (1 in about 10) are about twice or three times as likely to have it as non-Africans."*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




OMG so you read the links that only support your arguments. So why are there no black Jews in Israel? All are olive skinned or white? 

Waiting...:


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Of course we all came from Africa originally. However the ones that got stuck in europe and interbred with neanderthals became white people.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Are you sure you have been to Israel?  Got caught lying didnt you!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Again why are all the Jews in Israel olive skinned or white? Surely many would be black based on your logic? Why are most Egyptians olive? Was Ramses black? Cleopatra?  Emojis won’t rescue your from your idiotic premise.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Ethiopians immigrants who converted. Try again.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


That would make sense if it was true. However since there are plenty of Black Jews in Israel your question doesnt really deserve a response.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I dont have to try again. You have to become educated. They are there because they are recognized as Israelites you idiot.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Ramses was definitely Black. Cleopatra was what we would call mixed race now.

http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You think those are ethnic Jews? Seriously? Google a pic of the IDF... see their skin tones. Man you are dumb.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How do you know were you there? You’re definitely dumb.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




LMAO

iDf - Google Search:

Yep all those black Israeli soldiers. LOL


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I know they are ethnic Jews. We know because Israel brought them to there. Where have been living? Under a rock? 

Operation Solomon - Wikipedia

*Operation Solomon* (Hebrew: מבצע שלמה‎, Mivtza Shlomo) was a covert Israeli military operation to airlift Ethiopian Jews to Israel from May 24 to May 25, 1991. Non-stop flights of 35 Israeli aircraft, including Israeli Air Force C-130s and El Al Boeing 747s, transported 14,325 Ethiopian Jews to Israel in 36 hours"

"
*Operation Solomon*



Ethiopian Jews disembarking from a jet plane at an Israeli Air Force base, 24 May 1991
*Location* Ethiopia–Israel
*Planned by* Israeli government and Israeli Defense Forces
*Objective* To airlift Ethiopian Jews to Israel
*Outcome* Transported 14,325 Ethiopian Jews to Israel in 36 hours



An abandoned Synagogue on a Jewish village which became a tourist attraction after desertion of its inhabitants on 1991. No rural Jewish communities were left in Ethiopia after the transfer operation to Addis Ababathat had taken place between 1988 and 1991.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



iDf - Google Search:

Jesus


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Nope. Nice try. There are very few blacks in Israel and those who are there were not there in 1948. You’re dumb. Again why are 99% if Jews in Israel white and or olive? Waiting....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



14k out of 8mil

Try again. You re losing badly


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


stop dude. Youre embarrassing yourself. 

Which is it? No Black jews or very few? You have to make up your mind.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

http://www.dnatribes.com/dnatribes-digest-2013-02-01.pdf


"This month’s article features a geographical analysis of autosomal DNA from two ancient individuals: *the pharaoh Ramesses III* and another individual (possibly Ramesses III's son Pentawer), who lived more than 3,000 years ago during the 20th Dynasty of Egypt (during the Bronze-Iron Age transition). A previous issue of DNA Tribes® Digest identified African related ancestry for King Tut and other royal mummies from the Amarna Period. In this issue, results indicate that the later pharaoh Ramesses III also inherited alleles that are most frequent in present day populations of Sub- Saharan Africa. This provides additional, independent evidence of Sub-Saharan African ancestry (possibly among several ancestral components) for pharaonic families of ancient Egypt."


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The Ethiopians are a tiny minority. Again why are 99% or Israelites olive or white? You are losing badly. Try again. Ever been to Israel? Egypt? 99% of persons are olive skinned Arab looking.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You ask silly questions. Are you joking or are you serious?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Did you also know that many Ethiopians are Christian and Muslim. Tiny % are Jewish.

Try again. Still waiting for an answer to my questions because if you are correct then the vast majority of Israel would be black not a minuscule minority. So why is that not the case?

Emojis won’t save you now. Assfaceias


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 Well why is it? Don’t hurt yourself back pedaling


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


So youre serious?

Most Israelites are white because european and US forces let them take over Israel. Thats a pretty dumb question but since you didnt know that there were Black Jews there it makes sense why you would ask such a dumb question.  You do realize that those white jews DNA trace back to europe not the ME right?

Yes I have been to Egypt. Thats how I know for a fact the ancient Egyptians were Black. Since Arabs are the result of thousands of years of mixed race breeding and they invaded Egypt it makes sense they would look like they do. Your questions display a naivety about things. Why is the US 75% white? Does that mean the indigenous people of the US were white?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

Rameses III

Ramesses III - Wikipedia






His DNA...

Haplogroup E-V38 - Wikipedia

*Haplogroup E-V38/ E3a/ E1b1a
Possible time of origin* 42,300 years BP[1]
*Possible place of origin* Horn of Africa [2]
*Ancestor* E-P2
*Descendants* E-M2, E-M329
*Defining mutations* L222.1, V38, V100
*Haplogroup E-V38* is a human Y-chromosome DNA haplogroup.* It is primarily distributed in Africa.* E-V38 has two basal branches, E-M329 (formerly E1b1c or E1b1*) and E-M2 (formerly E1b1a). *The E-M329 subclade is today almost exclusively found in Ethiopia. E-M2 is the predominant subclade in Western Africa, Central Africa, Southern Africa and the region of African Great Lakes, and occurs at moderate frequencies in North Africa and Middle East. This is also a Haitian people Haplogroup.*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Take a step back. We are posting links that aren’t helpful and talking over each other. You said I was not a real Jew because I was white.

Do you think Jesus was a real Jew?

Yes or No?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



US is a melting pot but the Native Americans were not black but olive skinned and remain that way. Most Israelis were form that region for 1000s of years. So there should be a lot more black Israelis by your logic.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Take a step back. We are posting links that aren’t helpful and talking over each other. You said I was not a real Jew because I was white.
> 
> Do you think Jesus was a real Jew?
> 
> Yes or No?


The links are extremely helpful. Youre just upset they prove the Egyptians and the Hebrews were Black. Of course he was a real Jew if he existed as described as a Black man in the bible.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


The ME and Egypt are also melting pots.. However before they were melting pots the indigenous people were Black just like in Africa.  They too still have Black indigenous people in their populations.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Take a step back. We are posting links that aren’t helpful and talking over each other. You said I was not a real Jew because I was white.
> ...



It’s a false statement


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Take a step back. We are posting links that aren’t helpful and talking over each other. You said I was not a real Jew because I was white.
> 
> Do you think Jesus was a real Jew?
> 
> Yes or No?



Assclepias?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Take a step back. We are posting links that aren’t helpful and talking over each other. You said I was not a real Jew because I was white.
> ...



So you think Jesus was black? LOL

You’re insane


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So 99% of current Jews in Israel are not real Hebrews cause they are my skin color and the Ethiopian immigrants are the only real Hebrews? 

LMAO

You sound stupid.


----------



## MaryL (Sep 8, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> And by a white guy to boot...
> 
> Before you post, especially to our white self-proclaimed conservatives on here, please have watched the video in it's entirety. And if there are any objections to his historical reference, please specify which one/s exactly.
> 
> Enjoy.





MarcATL said:


> And by a white guy to boot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does it imply when youtube disables your link? Because THEY did to this is thread. Perhaps they want to distance themselves from being abused by crackpots or demagogues?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


So think Jesus was white? LOL

Youre retarded.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Thats correct. The Askenazi jews are not the original Hebrews.. Sorry my pale face friend.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Prove it. I'll be interested in seeing how you do that in direct contradiction to the bible and the paintings, DNA, statues, etc etc that show a clear Black population in Egypt..


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Olive skinned like the current Israelis are.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Most of the Jews are Mizrahi/Sephardic. Ashkenazi moved to Europe in the Middle Ages. So again are you saying that 99% of the current Jews in Israel are NOT real Hebrews? Correct? 

By your definition Jesus was NOT a real Hebrew. Correct?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Like I said. Youre retarded and in denial.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Jesus was a real Hebrew. He was Black.  Noah was Black So were all Noahs kids.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...










We can debate color but he had straight hair based on the mummy recovered. Don't know any African Americans with straight hair. I know many Arabs.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You stand on this Island alone with your childish emojis.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Now youre claiming Black people cant have straight hair huh?  I dont know what confuses you about the fact that the DNA shows they were Black but your ignorance about Black people having straight hair is amusing.

Natural Straight African Hair


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You stand on your island alone with your retardation.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



OK so then you are stating that 99% of current Israelis are not real Hebrews. Correct?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Answer the question. Are you asserting that 99% of current Israelis are not real Hebrews?

A simple "yes" or "no" will suffice.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



They can straighten it but every black person I've met had kinky hair naturally.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


If 99% of the current Israelis are white then yes.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



OK...thank you for proving your dumbassery. 

LOL

Go back to being your superior black self.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Thats the problem with being ignorant. You tend to reach conclusions based on your own personal experience instead of the facts. Thats the reason you should read the book I suggested to you but I know youre way too emotionally invested to do that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Give me an example of a famous black person with naturally straight hair. LOL.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I never left.  Dont be mad. Get a better argument. Preferably one based on proveable facts instead of emotions.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You said I was not a real Jew because I am white and I am the ignorant one? LMAO!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Why do they have to be famous? You do realize that severely limits the pool. Whats the problem with the picture I just posted?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Dogs get mad. People get angry. If you read books you would know that.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Thats correct. You are the ignorant one.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Nope. There are 1000s of famous black persons. Surely you can find one with naturally straight hair. No? LOL


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


People get mad as well. Thats why we ask "why you so mad?"


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Yep. I dont care how many there are. I already posted a picture of a non famous one.  Your job is to prove there are no Black people with straight hair.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You are either insane or a troll. Either way thanks for proving your dumbassery.

Since 99% of Israel consists of "fake Jews"...I'll just be a "fake Jew" as well. Meanwhile you can go and find a black person with naturally straight hair. Good luck with that. Dumbass. 

As I said I hate racial profiles but man you've set your people back 1000 years with your dumbass theories.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



LMAO....she straightened it. It was not naturally straight. You don't care because they don't exist. You're dumb.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Already posted a pic of a Black person with straight hair. Also already provided proof you are a fake Jew. Still waiting for you to disprove the facts.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Prove she straightened it.  Next thing youre probably going to claim is that Black people cant have blond hair or blue eyes.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



There are 1000s of famous black people just show one with naturally straight hair. You can’t because your foot is in your mouth. Emojis is all you got.

Your perception of history is as warped as your leftist and racist ideology.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Nope. Not showing you anything other than the picture I already showed you.  If you need more examples google is available I hear.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I can Show you 100s of white and olive Israelites but you show one doctored one...with emojis. You need to stop eating the retard sandwiches. I love Making a donkey out of you.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 8, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> "Video Unavailable".
> 
> Sorry buddy.


Looks like they shut it down from being viewed by us here on USMB.

They can see the web analytics, and the spike in traffic from here probably made them turn it off to us.

Oh well....you just have to go look it in directly on YouTube.

If you want to, you can watch it any time you're ready.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 8, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> American Negroes keep forgetting that it was 600,000 White Yankees and President Lincoln who died to free them from Southern slavery.


Yes, and...your point?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I didnt ask you for white and olive Israelites. I said the white ones were fake Jews.from europe. First you say there are no Blacks in Israel. I prove you wrong. Then you say there are no Blacks with straight hair. I prove you wrong. If I made a jackass out of myself 2 times in a row I would stop doing whatever it is that keeps me coming up with embarrassing gut wrenching L's.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 8, 2018)

MaryL said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > And by a white guy to boot...
> ...


An ignorant person might come to that conclusion, if they were ignorant AND bigoted.

However, a more sensible person would realize that they simply want the hits on their YouTube page so they can get credit and more money from the good folks at YouTube.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Now youre claiming Black people cant have straight hair huh?  I dont know what confuses you about the fact that the DNA shows they were Black but your ignorance about Black people having straight hair is amusing.
> 
> Natural Straight African Hair


This one looks like she'll grow into a fine woman. Like most black women. God is good.


----------



## MaryL (Sep 8, 2018)

I remember when Adlai Stevenson demanded  a reply  from Khrushchev ; Never mind the translators, give me your answer! That was pretty ballsy. I am the other way. I peaceful ask why black  Americans tie in their high crime rate with racism? Don't want of piss off anyone, but what does one have to do with the other?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 8, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > American Negroes keep forgetting that it was 600,000 White Yankees and President Lincoln who died to free them from Southern slavery.
> ...



You're both in dire need of reeducation. Respectfully.

For example...

_"If I could save the Union without freeing any slave I would do it, and if I could save it by freeing all the slaves I would do it; and if I could save it by freeing some and leaving others alone I would also do that. What I do about slavery, and the colored race, I do because I believe it helps to save the Union; and what I forbear..." - Lincoln_

Start there.

Lincoln was given legislation long before the Civil War to end slavery and he rejected it every time. He wasn't interested in it. 

The Civil War was not about ending slavery. Though, it was a convenient and moral side consequence. 

And, btw. The Union used to be voluntary before Lincoln came along.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

MaryL said:


> I remember when Adlai Stevenson demanded  a reply  from Khrushchev ; Never mind the translators, give me your answer! That was pretty ballsy. I am the other way. I peaceful ask why black  Americans tie in their high crime rate with racism? Don't want of piss off anyone, but what does one have to do with the other?


Not trying to piss you off but have you ever played connect the dots or figured out a math problem that took more than one operation to solve?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


Even worse than that. He was all for the Corwin amendment to legalize slavery for eternity in order to keep the south from leaving the union.


----------



## MaryL (Sep 8, 2018)

I notice Ascelepheias isn't here  in the same  bat cave with MarcATL. What a coincidence. With the same old same old. I smell a big fat Russian крыса. Really?


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




*white racists declaring every body in Africa is a cannibal*

Ok Dumb ASS,  Telling People to shut their fucking mouth doesnt work around here.  This isnt a classroom and your not a teacher. No one around here gives people commands.

Secondly I never saw those(THAT)  posts by white people so how the fuck am I supposed to respond to them? Since you want me to shut my fucking mouth, I'm not going to repeat the same to you... I'll just acknowledge your acting like a fucking asshole and leave it at that.

many times, I have told white people on these boards that Africans are not a bunch of savages and have had advanced kingdoms such as the Benin empire and more. You fucking Ass... Africa has a great history and I agree with Asclepias on all that AND  I HAVE agreed with him many times in the past.   Now , If YOU go talk to Africans in Africa.... They will tell you about Cannibalism and its no big Fucking thing.  But Asclepias wants to sit there and Insult my intelligence when I've been to Africa,  on the ground.. with the people.. I know what the fuck Im talking about.  

Where I dissagree with Asclepias is when he says ONLY white people are Cannibals... only White People are Racist... ect.  I didnt start out being disrespectful to him until he started throwing out the race bullshit because Im white. I'm not going to go back and check every previous post but thats pretty much the jist of it.

Obviously every person in Africa is not a Cannibal.... do you really believe ANYONE fucking believes that?  I never saw the post. DO whatever you have to do but I'm not going to shut my mouth over an obvious truth.


----------



## MaryL (Sep 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I remember when Adlai Stevenson demanded  a reply  from Khrushchev ; Never mind the translators, give me your answer! That was pretty ballsy. I am the other way. I peaceful ask why black  Americans tie in their high crime rate with racism? Don't want of piss off anyone, but what does one have to do with the other?
> ...


I do the math alright, is that what scares you? The high black on black crime rate is a irrational number  you can't wrap you mind around.  And what does a real and verifiable number, like the  high black crime rate have to do with, subjective thing you can't innumerate  or quantify like, racism?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Ignorance doesnt scare me. It actually amuses me.  If you answer my question I can explain a lot to you. That is if this is a true search for knowledge and not you just pounding you head against the wall trying to convince me you are right.


----------



## MaryL (Sep 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Really? I don't know who the hell your pedantic ass is preaching to  here. Sure as hell not me. I really want to know WHAT IS holding blacks back. Spare me the bloody lectures I see all sorts of things. A thriving Haitian and Somalian community. Not to mention... well, I digess. Poor  American blacks have only themselves and  their fear of success to blame here, racism be damned. Goddamit we all know it. Racism has become like training wheels for blacks. Time to take them off and get on with life.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 9, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Really? I don't know who the hell your pedantic ass is preaching to  here. Sure as hell not me. I really want to know WHAT IS holding blacks back. Spare me the bloody lectures I see all sorts of things. A thriving Haitian and Somalian community. Not to mention... well, I digess. Poor  American blacks have only themselves and  their fear of success to blame here, racism be damned. Goddamit we all know it. Racism has become like training wheels for blacks. Time to take them off and get on with life.


So what's your excuse missy?

I always see you on here whining about how blacks have mistreated you in your miserable life.

Why don't you take your ass and make something of yourself?

Stop living in the past, get up off your back and move on...you lazy whiner!


----------



## MaryL (Sep 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Well, condescend to me, Bodhisattva.  Don't worry about me. IT's not like I haven't been lied to  or have people tried to pull the wool l over my eyes before. Racism is bad, we agree. But it dosen't explain the perennial failures  of  American poor black culture.  I see the recent black immigrants and they seem to thrive regardless. What is you explanation for the dichotomy?


----------



## MaryL (Sep 9, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Really? I don't know who the hell your pedantic ass is preaching to  here. Sure as hell not me. I really want to know WHAT IS holding blacks back. Spare me the bloody lectures I see all sorts of things. A thriving Haitian and Somalian community. Not to mention... well, I digess. Poor  American blacks have only themselves and  their fear of success to blame here, racism be damned. Goddamit we all know it. Racism has become like training wheels for blacks. Time to take them off and get on with life.
> ...


Ouch. Wow, the level of hypocrisy is astounding. You take this from a hypothetical to personal issue, THAT is the best you can do? I really  held you in higher esteem, well I make mistakes. Say nighty night . Its' past your frustrated  bedtime.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 9, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, in my estimation, it was during the time of Obama's presidency that the main stream media seemed to begin this campaign of presenting facts in a skewed way. With the attempt to show that whites were gunning for black kids. case in point would be Trayvon Martin and Michael Brown. Both of those were painted as execution style shootings by the media before any facts were clear.... with total disregard for what would happen in communities around the US when it came to race relations.. from that point things have only gotten much worse. The Obama justice department and Obama himself picking sides before facts came out ....This made racial tensions rise on all sides. It was a complete mishandling of the situation .. now there are even at least twice as many KKK members active in the US because they were made to feel relevant again. as well as other white supremest groups.
> ...





MarcATL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, in my estimation, it was during the time of Obama's presidency that the main stream media seemed to begin this campaign of presenting facts in a skewed way. With the attempt to show that whites were gunning for black kids. case in point would be Trayvon Martin and Michael Brown. Both of those were painted as execution style shootings by the media before any facts were clear.... with total disregard for what would happen in communities around the US when it came to race relations.. from that point things have only gotten much worse. The Obama justice department and Obama himself picking sides before facts came out ....This made racial tensions rise on all sides. It was a complete mishandling of the situation .. now there are even at least twice as many KKK members active in the US because they were made to feel relevant again. as well as other white supremest groups.
> ...




*However, something tells me that you were totally cool with it.
*
Since your asking, I'm going to tell you.  I was totally cool with invading Afghanistan... it made sense. The Iraq invasion, not so much and the subsequent way in which it was handled not so much.  Enhanced interrogation? I'm definately not for water bording random people to see if they know something... If thats what you mean.

 But if you meant waterbording the Fucker who cut off someones head with a knife on live video... I really dont give a shit. You explain why you have empathy for someone who cuts off someones head while they are screaming.

*So that strikes out your media being responsible argument, because they never have been.
*
Did the Media really have all the intel to the decision making when it came to the invasion of Iraq?  In that case the media didnt have the power nor should they to prevent an act of Congress, they can only report. It took until later to verify there were no weapons of Mass Destruction. And they have always been responsible in ignoring the "mistakes" of Democrats... Example:   On OFF Mic Obama is picked up promising Russian Diplomat that after he is elected "I will have much more flexiblity"   to which the Russian Diplomat resonds "I'll transmit this information to Vladamir" 

What the fuck? The media never.. never tried to follow up on this but had it been a republican? and obviously had it been Trump.... now that would be grounds for investigation.

When it comes to media coverage over racial issues.. I believe they have been reckless with their timing IN MY OPINION . I'm not saying things should *not* be covered.. but they damn well know things have been racialy charged and sometimes waiting until more facts come out can prevent people from rioting where more people can be hurt. IF this makes me a racist in your book so be it!

*BTW, why do you say it was Obama's responsibility to "unite Americans?" Who deemed him "the uniter?"*

Well, you got me there.  Honestly It just seems that's what I had heard going back 8 years.....I really dont have a link but I always felt that was the expectation. I live here in East bay California just across the  bridge from Marin County which is a great Liberal sanctuary I guess you could say.. I have quite a few friends there... and over here. who were and still are huge Obama fans and that was always the expectation. I didn't vote for him. But after he was elected... he was my president. So many people here felt he was going to be the one to help bridge the gap between races... after all it was a great start. It took a lot of white people to vote in th efirst Black president. If that didn't look like change in the positive direction, I don't know what is.
Not to mention.. his promises of being setting up the most Transparent Administration?   Hope and Change? 
He lost me though with his IRS going after US citizens... He used the power of the FBI to spy on reporters and their family,  force fed us a Health care Bill which wasn't what he claimed it would be. And yes, If my memory serves me correct he sided against the police well before cases of shootings were settled in news conferences.  Also, I dont remember him asking rioting cities to stand down.. to go home and stop rioting for the safety of their own communities... Instead it was always some inuendo about the police being in the wrong... thus feeding more peoples anger.

The thing is , even if the Police are in the wrong. it doesn't matte.r you tell the people to go home and stop trashing their own city. With Obama.. the Black community would have listened to him but I dont see where he tried. He just recently gave a speech talking about divisive politics but he did the same damn thing in my opinion.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 9, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Except there still are black jews dumb ass.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 9, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



Jews owned slaves in the US. And according to you, you are whining in your post.  You talk about 6 million. Blacks lost over 100 million and that's not counting those who have died during slavery and Jim crow apartheid. I didn't see any "jews" fighting to for "jewish" civil rights when I was growing up. On top of that jews have received reparations from the American government for a holocaust America did not participate in.  I don't see "jews" talking about policies that continue to deny them of equality. The only time people become "jews" or Irish is in forums like this so they can try telling us how they faced things worse than slavery or Jim Crow and they made it, which is a lie. Shut the hell up.


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 9, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> And by a white guy to boot...
> 
> 
> Before you post, especially to our white self-proclaimed conservatives on here, please have watched the video in it's entirety. And if there are any objections to his historical reference, please specify which one/s exactly.
> ...


Dude, like OL I'm skipping the video session.  What's on your mind??


----------



## IM2 (Sep 9, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



What failure you claim is a result of white public policy. Maybe if you read more stuff  than fiction or romance novels you'd understand this


----------



## Freiheit (Sep 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I will repeat myselt without a source your statement is little more than wishful thinking on your part.
I like you am a member of this forum.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 9, 2018)

Freiheit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Freiheit said:
> ...



Why bother when we give you sources and you say the same thing while you guys don't source?


----------



## Freiheit (Sep 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


There is no source in this post, only a statement that may or may not be opinion.  Who are you guys?
I have been remiss at times in sourcing and I will endeavor to correct that.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 9, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Youre getting warm. Starting to connect the dots. Whats the difference between those recent Black immigrants and the Blacks that have been here for generations?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 9, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Truly. I'm not preaching to you. I'm giving you some good advice on how to logically analyze a problem and come up with a sane conclusion.  Racism has never been and never will be training wheels for anyone. Racism doesnt help you. It hinders you. Thats why whites just like yourself practice it. Please tell me one benefit racism has ever given the Black race here in the US. I am interested in seeing your thoughts.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 9, 2018)

Freiheit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Freiheit said:
> ...


Your comment is little more than wishful thinking.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 9, 2018)

Freiheit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Freiheit said:
> ...



You and the other whites here. You knw that's who I was referring to. Do not play stupid with me.


----------



## Freiheit (Sep 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


How stupid you make assumption after assumption.  I am white.  Most stupid of all that I have a crystal ball and
can read your mind ("You knw that's who I was referring to.)


----------



## Freiheit (Sep 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Are you in the second or third grade?  Next recess let's talk some more, oh by the way your mother
wears combat boots.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 9, 2018)

You are trolling. You know you were stuck with a foot in your mouth. Israelis and ancient Hebrews were olive not black. That’s all. You Said Ramses was definitely black. I proved You wrong. You Assclepias are a loser.

When you can find one famous black person with straight hair get back to Me.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Tiny pop.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



100mil?! What? You do realize that blacks in Africa sold blacks to slave ships right? 

Would you rather live in Africa now or here in the US?


----------



## IM2 (Sep 9, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Do not try that lame shit. I know how the slave trade went and you have to ask what were all the European military installations doing in Africa at that time.

*ALL RISE! CLASS IN SESSION!*

In the first place, the Portuguese initiated what eventually became the Trans-Atlantic slave trade mainly through slave raids along the coasts of Africa. The first of these raids came in 1444 and was led by Lançarote de Freitas. The problem with raiding for slaves was that it was extremely dangerous. For instance, the slave trader Nuno Tristão was killed during an ambush. Slave raiding proved to be an extremely dangerous way to obtain slaves, but buying slaves was much safer and took less effort on the part of the Europeans. Therefore, the first phase of the slave trade began not with a trade, but with a series of raids. This point is especially important because although the slave trade was on some levels based on a partnership between European buyers and African traders, the slave trade did not begin as such.

Moreover, the partnership between the traders and buyers was an uneasy one. The European slave traders often betrayed those who supplied them with slaves. A famous case of this was the African slave trader Daaga who was tricked and captured by slave traders. He was taken to Trinidad where he would eventually lead a mutiny. Another example is given by Anne Bailey in her book _African Voices in the Atlantic Slave Trade_. She mentions the story of Chief Ndorkutsu who had been providing captives to the European traders. Eventually some of the Ndorkutsu’s own relatives were tricked into boarding a slave ship and then taken as slaves to Cuba. In some cases, such as that of Madam Tinubu in Nigeria and Afonso of the Kongo Kingdom, those Africans that initially gave African captives to the Europeans came to resist the slave trade. Tinubu had a change of heart when she realized how inhumanely the slaves were treated. Afonso was almost assassinated by the Portuguese after he demanded an end to the slave trade in his kingdom.

Typically wars in West Africa were relatively short affairs that left a small number of causalities. The introduction of European weapons made these wars more drawn out and destructive affairs. Moreover, the only way Africans could acquire these firearms was through the trade of slaves. A king of Dahomey once requested that Europeans establish a firearms factory in his nation, but this request went ignored. Firearms became necessary for African nations to defend themselves both from African rivals as well as from European intrusion, but the only way to acquire these weapons was through the slave trade. This situation only benefited the competing European powers that were able to play Africans against each other.

Some Africans did play a role in the slave trade and the trade could not have been as large as it was without cooperation from Africans. With that being said, I think many people who have not properly studied the slave trade have a tendency to overstate how involved Africans were in a misguided attempt to shift the blame of the slave trade on Africans.

Did We Sell Each Other Into Slavery: Misconceptions About the African Involvement in the Slave Trade | HuffPost

Your education continues.....

The single most effective White propaganda assertion that continues to make it very difficult for us to reconstruct the African social systems of mutual trust broken down by U.S. Slavery is the statement, unqualified, that, "We sold each other into slavery."

The period from the beginning of the TransAtlantic African Slave so-called Trade (1500) to the demarcation of Africa into colonies in the late 1800s is one of the most documented periods in World History. Yet, with the exception of the renegade African slave raider Tippu Tip of the Congo Arabs(Muslim name, Hamed bin Muhammad bin Juna al-Marjebi) who was collaborating with the White Arabs (also called Red Arabs) there is little documentation of independent African slave raiding. By independent is meant that there were no credible threats, intoxicants or use of force by Whites to force or deceive the African into slave raiding or slave trading and that the raider himself was not enslaved to Whites at the time of slave raiding or "trading". Trade implies human-to-human mutuality without force. This was certainly not the general scenario for the TransAtlantic so-called Trade in African slaves. Indeed, it was the Portuguese who initiated the European phase of slave raiding in Africa by attacking a sleeping village in 1444 and carting away the survivors to work for free in Europe.

The fact of African resistance to European Imperialism and Colonialism is not well known, though it is well documented. Read, for instance, Michael Crowder (ed.), West African Resistance, Africana Publishing Corporation, New York, 1971. Europeans entered Africa in the mid 1400 s and early 1500 s during a time of socio-political transition. Europeans chose a favorite side to win between African nations at a war and supplied that side with guns, a superior war instrument. In its victory, the African side with guns rounded up captives of war who were sold to the Europeans in exchange for more guns or other barter. Whites used these captives in their own slave raids. These captives often held pre-existing grudges against groups they were ordered to raid, having formerly been sold into slavery themselves by these same groups as captives in inter-African territorial wars. In investigating our history and capture, a much more completed picture emerges than simply that we sold each other into slavery.

The Ashanti, who resisted British Imperialism in a Hundred Years War, sold their African captives of war and criminals to other Europeans, the Portuguese, Spanish, French, in order to buy guns to maintain their military resistance against British Imperialism (Michael Crowder, ed., West African Resistance).

Reunion Black Family.

Let us continue....

Africans started to fight the transatlantic slave trade as soon as it began. Their struggles were multifaceted and covered four continents over four centuries. Still, they have often been underestimated, overlooked, or forgotten. African resistance was reported in European sources only when it concerned attacks on slave ships and company barracoons, but acts of resistance also took place far from the coast and thus escaped the slavers’ attention. To discover them, oral history, archaeology, and autobiographies and biographies of African victims of the slave trade have to be probed. Taken together, these various sources offer a detailed image of the varied strategies Africans used to defend themselves from and mount attacks against the slave trade.

The Africans’ resistance continued in the Americas. They ran away, established maroon communities, used sabotage, conspired, and rose against those who held them in captivity. Freed people petitioned the authorities, led information campaigns, and worked actively to abolish the slave trade and slavery.

In Europe, black abolitionists launched or participated in civic movements to end the deportation and enslavement of Africans. They too delivered speeches, provided information, wrote newspaper articles and books.

Using violent as well as nonviolent means, Africans in Africa, the Americas, and Europe were constantly involved in the fight against the slave trade and slavery.

African Resistance - The Abolition of The Slave Trade


----------



## Freiheit (Sep 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Without sources the article has questionable creditability.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 9, 2018)

Freiheit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



"Without sources"?

What are those twenty-plus things on the side column all linked to PDFs?  The ones marked "Source Materials"?


----------



## Freiheit (Sep 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## Freiheit (Sep 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 9, 2018)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzz

Live in the present


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 9, 2018)

Freiheit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Without a brain your comments have no merit.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 9, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Live in the present



That's so cute.  That's exactly what I hear when I post a thread about the history of Lynching in America.  Or the Tulsa Race Riot.  Or the Silent March.  Or the time Ulysses Grant expelled the Jews.  Or how the United Daughters of the Confederacy went on a massive propaganda campaign to literally rewrite history books and set up monuments and statues in public places.  I don't get "that didn't happen" or "I don't believe your sources" ---- I get "why are you bringing this up, that's in the past".

No shit Sherlocks.  That's what "history" means -- what happened in the past.  Or in other words why we are where we are, because this is how we got here.

Know what I tell these naysayers?  If you're just going to go  about history ...
---then why the fuck are you in the History forum?

Same thing here.  This is the Race Relations/Racism forum.  The present topic could not possibly be more on point for the purpose of this forum.  So why the fuck are you here?  Just to tell those who are interested in it to "move along, nothing to see here"?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 9, 2018)

Freiheit said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Freiheit said:
> ...



I can see you're having trouble with the quote nest so I combed through this post and extracted:

"Be so kind as to point out the side column with the sources."

The link goes to a page at the top of which is the heading "INTRODUCTION".  To the right of that text is a box that says "Quick search" and directly under that, a grayed section reading "Source Materials" with links for "Texts" and another for "Images".  Click on "Texts" and you get a long list of sources, in pdf form for perusal.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Still waiting for that famous African American person with straight hair. LMAO. Assfacesias.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Zzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ...



Did you find the “any key button” yet you far antisemitic buffoon. Man up you prancing Nancy boy.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 9, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Freiheit said:
> ...


Keep waiting or use google.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



LMAO. Says the dolt who doesn’t know that Hamas is a terrorist group. You have zero credibility.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 9, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Freiheit said:
> ...


Says the guy that claimed there were no Black Jews in Israel.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You likely believe the Earth is flat too.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Whatever Captain Literal. You knew exactly what I meant. Actually you’re dumb so you did take it literally. 

You don’t know shit. I bet you lied about challenging the Aryans too as you are a silly coward.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 9, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You likely believe Jesus was white too.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 9, 2018)

IM2 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Powerful. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 9, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Of course I know what you meant. We all know what you meant because you posted it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*"So why are there no black Jews in Israel? All are olive skinned or white?"*


You'll never live that one down.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Olive skinned


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I did not include immigrants. And I did follow up that there were Ethiopians but you neglect to mention that because you are dumb. Still waiting for one famous black person with naturally straight hair.

LOL you know they don’t exist. Sucks to be you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I stand By that comment. Zero native black Jews in Israel. Your pic showed them getting off a plane. You are dumb. All you got is emojis. You and your boyfriend Marc must enjoy sharing them like the children that you are.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 9, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Only problem with that is you never said* "native"* and even if you had then your still wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You were literally trying to claim there were no Black people there.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Only an idiot would take that literally. There are Asians there too. We were specifically discussing natives not immigrants. Nice try though. 

So still waiting for that black person with naturally straight hair. Just admit your talked out of your ass. Again.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 9, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Youre the idiot that made the claim. Now you doing your best to back pedal when your claim is definitely clear.

*"So why are there no black Jews in Israel? All are olive skinned or white?"*

No we werent discussing natives and even if we were you were still wrong.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



LMAO. What drugs are you on. That is exactly what we were discussing. Did you fail out of middle school? You’re dumb.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 9, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


No thats not what we were discussing. We were discussing that you were a fake Jew and that the original Hebrews were Black. You just came out of midair with that and proved you were an idiot. You'll never live it down. I cant even take you seriously ever again.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 9, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



How in the blue fuck is any of that a response to my post?

Are you fucking stupid?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



By your definition every single non immigrant Israeli is a fake Jew. The real Jews are the immigrants. Only a moron would believe that. Case in point is you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You seem upset. Need a hug?


----------

